# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मनकही, अनकही, कनकही :- (कुछ लिखी, पढ़ी, सुनी रचनाएँ)

## satya_anveshi

*important!!!!!*


*इस सूत्र में कोई भी रचना मेरी स्वयं की नहीं है, सब इन्टरनेट से कॉपी और पेस्ट का कमाल है।
ऑरिजिनल लेखक को धन्यवाद!
*



न मैं शायर हूँ न ही कवि हूँ
न ही साहित्य का मैं प्रदीप्त रवि हूँ।
खुशियों में तेरे संग है जो नाचे
ग़म में जो तेरे दर्द को है बाँचे
हाँ मैं वही हूँ, हाँ मैं वही हूँ।



कभी कभी यूँ ही बैठे बैठे दो लाइन की तुकबंदी कर लिया करता हूँ, हो सकता है मेरी रचनाएँ किसी को पसंद न आए; बावाजूद इसके मैं फिर भी इस सूत्र में उन्हें पोस्ट करूँगा क्योंकि मेरी तुकबंदियों के साथ इस सूत्र में किन्हीं अन्य अच्छे कवियों की रचनाएँ भी होंगी जो मैंने कहीं पर पढ़ी है या किसी से सुनी है। और मुझे विश्वास है कि वे रचनाएँ आपको जरूर पसंद आएँगी। प्रस्तुत रचनाएँ आपको कैसी लगीं ये जानने के लिए मैं उत्सुक रहूँगा इसलिए अपनी टिप्पणी द्वारा अवश्य बताएँ।
आपका अपना..............
बेन टेन

----------


## dhanrajk75

नये सूत्र की बधाई .............................

----------


## satya_anveshi

तुम कल्पवृक्ष की सोनजुही,
तुम अमलतास की अमलकली,
और मैं बगिया का अदना भ्रमरा, तुम्हें सुगंध नहीं दे पाऊँगा।
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
तुम सावन की कारी बदरी,
तुम खेतों में बहती पुरवाई,
मैं धरती का अदना सा कृषक, तुम्हें देख देख हरषाऊँगा।
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
तुम हो सागर की शुभ्र हंसिनी,
तुम जंगल की इक चंचल हरिणी,
मैं धरती का स्थावर प्राणी, तुम्हें चंचलता न दे पाऊंगा।
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
तुम मधुर अतीत की हो स्मृति,
तुम्हीं हो मेरे मन में बसती,
मैं हूँ इक बदनसीब प्रेमी, कभी भी न तुमसे जुदा हो पाऊंगा।
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
तुम दूर क्षितिज पर सहसा कौंधी इक बिजली हो,
तुम बगिया में पुष्पों पर मंडराती स्वछंद इक तितली हो,
मैं धरती का अदना शिल्पी, तुम्हें रंग नहीं दे पाऊंगा।
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥

ओ कल्पवृक्ष की सोनजुही!
ओ अमलतास की अमलकली!
ओ सावन की कारी बदरी!
ओ खेतों की मद्धिम पुरवाई!
ओ 'स्वेत' वर्णी हंसिनी!
ओ चंचलता लिए हरिणी!

तुम जिस शय्या पर शयन करो, वह कमलासन सी कोमल हो,
जिस आँगन की हो तुम तुलसी, उस आँगन में हो हँसी खुशी,
जिन अधरों का चुम्बन पाओ, वे अधर नहीं मधुशाला हो,
जिसकी छाया बन साथ रहो, वह व्यक्ति बड़े दिल वाला हो,
पर मैं उस जितना अपने दिल को विस्तार नहीं दे पाऊँगा।
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये..............
तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नये सूत्र की बधाई .............................


धन्यवाद धनराज भाई।

----------


## madhuu

> तुम कल्पवृक्ष की सोनजुही,
> तुम अमलतास की अमलकली,
> और मैं बगिया का अदना भ्रमरा, तुम्हें सुगंध नहीं दे पाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> तुम सावन की कारी बदरी,
> तुम खेतों में बहती पुरवाई,
> मैं धरती का अदना सा कृषक, तुम्हें देख देख हरषाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> तुम हो सागर की शुभ्र हंसिनी,
> ...


बहुत ही सुन्दर लिखा है आपने

----------


## Shree Ji

आपके कवि मन से परिचित होकर अच्छा लगा
बहुत अच्छी रचनाये है

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद भाइयों..............
आगे भी उत्साह बढ़ाते रहें।

----------


## jeet6162

> न मैं शायर हूँ न ही कवि हूँ
> न ही साहित्य का मैं प्रदीप्त रवि हूँ।
> खुशियों में तेरे संग है जो नाचे
> ग़म में जो तेरे दर्द को है बाँचे
> हाँ मैं वही हूँ, हाँ मैं वही हूँ।
> 
> बेन टेन


हा आप वही है 
हा आप वही है
हा आप वही है
हा आप वही है
हमारे प्यारे मित्र 
बेन टेन जी 

दिल को छु लिया मित्र

----------


## Krishna

अरे तुम तो कवि हो गए ..............

बधाई

----------


## draculla

> तुम कल्पवृक्ष की सोनजुही,
> तुम अमलतास की अमलकली,
> और मैं बगिया का अदना भ्रमरा, तुम्हें सुगंध नहीं दे पाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> ..............


क्या यह आपके द्वारा रचित है????
यदि हाँ तो इसके कॉपीराइट का ध्यान अवश्य रखियेगा.
मेरी तरफ से + रेप 
धन्यवाद इतनी सुन्दर रचना हमारे साथ शेयर करने के लिए.

----------


## alysweety

> न मैं शायर हूँ न ही कवि हूँ
> न ही साहित्य का मैं प्रदीप्त रवि हूँ।
> खुशियों में तेरे संग है जो नाचे
> ग़म में जो तेरे दर्द को है बाँचे
> हाँ मैं वही हूँ, हाँ मैं वही हूँ।





> तुम कल्पवृक्ष की सोनजुही,
> तुम अमलतास की अमलकली,
> और मैं बगिया का अदना भ्रमरा, तुम्हें सुगंध नहीं दे पाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> तुम सावन की कारी बदरी,
> तुम खेतों में बहती पुरवाई,
> मैं धरती का अदना सा कृषक, तुम्हें देख देख हरषाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> तुम हो सागर की शुभ्र हंसिनी,
> ...



बहुत सुंदर लिखते हैं आप 
सीधा दिल को छूती है आपकी कविता 
क्या कहूँ .......
समझ नहीं पा रही .....
...........................................

----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही बदिया रचनाये है .....रेपो उधार रहः ........*

----------


## MADHU 25

> क्या यह आपके द्वारा रचित है????
> यदि हाँ तो इसके कॉपीराइट का ध्यान अवश्य रखियेगा.
> मेरी तरफ से + रेप 
> धन्यवाद इतनी सुन्दर रचना हमारे साथ शेयर करने के लिए.


*Dr. Kumar Vishwas  ki hai*

----------


## khatm peace

अत्यंत सरदर्द कविता हे वास्तविकता 
फोरम कि भाशा में शानदार अभूतपूर्व हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *Dr. Kumar Vishwas  ki hai*


नहीं भाई यह कुमार विश्वास की नहीं है। लेकिन हाँ, कविता का शीर्षक, एक शुरुआती और एक अंतिम लाइन कुमार विश्वास की है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रतिक्रिया देने के लिए आप सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बहुत अच्छी कविता है !!!!*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बिछुड़ के मुझसे कभी तूने ये भी सोचा है,
अधूरा चाँद भी कितना उदास लगता है।
जब तलक तुमसे बात न हो,
इस शहर में कदम रखना भी अऽबस लगता है।
उम्मीद है कि फिर आएगा वही दिन, होंगी वैसी ही बातें,
उम्मीद से ही तो हौंसलों को परवाज़ लगता है।

अऽबस=बेकार,व्यर्थ
परवाज़=पंख

----------


## Krishna

> नहीं भाई यह कुमार विश्वास की नहीं है। लेकिन हाँ, कविता का शीर्षक, एक शुरुआती और एक अंतिम लाइन कुमार विश्वास की है।



मै जानता हूँ इनको और मेरे पास जो किताब है "कोई दीवाना कहता है" वो भी फ्री की है ... गिफ्ट में मिली थी यार |
चित्र प्रस्तुत करता हूँ |

----------


## Krishna

| | मेरी प्रिय साहित्यिक पुस्तकें | |



*
आदमी अब भी अकेला है तथा कुछ दिन और भी मेरे को लेखक द्वारा भेंट स्वरूप मिली है |*

----------


## Krishna

> बिछुड़ के मुझसे कभी तूने ये भी सोचा है,
> अधूरा चाँद भी कितना उदास लगता है।
> जब तलक तुमसे बात न हो,
> इस शहर में कदम रखना भी बेकार लगता है।
> उम्मीद है कि फिर आएगा वही दिन, होंगी वैसी ही बातें,
> उम्मीद से ही तो हौंसलों को परवाज़ लगता है।
> 
> परवाज़=पंख


*
क्या बात है जी ................ बहुत  खूब .....

उम्मीद से ही तो हौंसलों को परवाज़ लगता है।

बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है मित्र | 

बनाते रहो बनाते .... रहो मिलते .. रहो .. लय  से ..... लय तुकबंदी 
 बाकि सारा हुनर तो तुम्हारे  ........ तजुर्बे से आएगा तजुर्बे से आएगा ||*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मै जानता हूँ इनको और मेरे पास जो किताब है "कोई दीवाना कहता है" वो भी फ्री की है ... गिफ्ट में मिली थी यार |
> चित्र प्रस्तुत करता हूँ |


हाँ वो आपके उधर गाज़ियाबाद के ही तो है न! और जिस कविता की मधु जी बात कर रहे हैं वो भी तो इसी किताब से है।
मैंने डिप्लोमा प्रथम वर्ष के दौरान कुछ कविताएँ सुनी थी उनकी, उन्हीं में से एक ये भी थी। अभी केवल शीर्षक ही याद रहा था, उसी को आधार बना ऊपर वाली लाइनें लिखी थी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *
> क्या बात है जी ................ बहुत  खूब .....
> 
> उम्मीद से ही तो हौंसलों को परवाज़ लगता है।
> 
> बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है मित्र | 
> 
> बनाते रहो बनाते .... रहो मिलते .. रहो .. लय  से ..... लय तुकबंदी 
>  बाकि सारा हुनर तो तुम्हारे  ........ तजुर्बे से आएगा तजुर्बे से आएगा ||*


शुक्रिया ठाकुर..............
अभी तीन दिनों से घर पर ही हूँ, बुखार के कारण कॉलेज नहीं जा पा रहा; इसलिए सोचा थोड़ा हाथ आजमाते हैं।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> शुक्रिया पंकज भाई


*आपका आभार बेन भाई जी !!!*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *बहुत अच्छी कविता है !!!!*


शुक्रिया पंकज भाई

----------


## alymax

> बिछुड़ के मुझसे कभी तूने ये भी सोचा है,
> अधूरा चाँद भी कितना उदास लगता है।
> जब तलक तुमसे बात न हो,
> इस शहर में कदम रखना भी अऽबस लगता है।
> उम्मीद है कि फिर आएगा वही दिन, होंगी वैसी ही बातें,
> उम्मीद से ही तो हौंसलों को परवाज़ लगता है।
> 
> अऽबस=बेकार,व्यर्थ
> परवाज़=पंख


बात मे दम है

----------


## Krishna

> शुक्रिया ठाकुर..............
> अभी तीन दिनों से घर पर ही हूँ, बुखार के कारण कॉलेज नहीं जा पा रहा; इसलिए सोचा थोड़ा हाथ आजमाते हैं।



हमेशा स्वागत है . सहायतार्थ सदैव उपस्थित | 

अभी ठीक हो जाओ ...... जल्दी से ...

----------


## alysweety

> *बिछुड़ के मुझसे कभी तूने ये भी सोचा है,
> अधूरा चाँद भी कितना उदास लगता है*।
> जब तलक तुमसे बात न हो,
> इस शहर में कदम रखना भी अऽबस लगता है।
> उम्मीद है कि फिर आएगा वही दिन, होंगी वैसी ही बातें,
> उम्मीद से ही तो हौंसलों को परवाज़ लगता है।
> 
> अऽबस=बेकार,व्यर्थ
> परवाज़=पंख




*बिछुड़ के मुझसे कभी तूने ये भी सोचा है,
अधूरा चाँद भी कितना उदास लगता है

ये दोनों लाइन मुझे बहुत अच्छी और दिल को छूती हुई लगी 
*:clap:
:clap:
:clap::clap:

----------


## umabua

हमारे ऐतबार की हद पूछते हो, तो सुनो 

उन्होंने दिन को रात कहा, हम सो गए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *बिछुड़ के मुझसे कभी तूने ये भी सोचा है,
> अधूरा चाँद भी कितना उदास लगता है
> 
> ये दोनों लाइन मुझे बहुत अच्छी और दिल को छूती हुई लगी 
> *:clap:
> :clap:
> :clap::clap:


धन्यवाद..............
धन्यवाद..............
धन्यवाद..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हमेशा स्वागत है . सहायतार्थ सदैव उपस्थित | 
> 
> अभी ठीक हो जाओ ...... जल्दी से ...


सहृदयता के लिए
धन्यवाद ठाकुर भाई

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हमारे ऐतबार की हद पूछते हो, तो सुनो 
> 
> उन्होंने दिन को रात कहा, हम सो गए


बढ़िया रचना है..............

----------


## jeet6162

जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता  है 
दिल ना चाह कर भी खामोश रह जाता है 
कोई सब कुछ कह कर दोस्ती जताता है 
कोई कुछ ना कह कर दोस्ती निभाता है 
 :bloom:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जब कोई ख्याल दिल से ठकराता है 
> दिल ना चाह कर भी खामोश रह जाता है 
> कोई सब कुछ कह कर दोस्ती जताता है 
> कोई कुछ ना कह कर दोस्ती निभाता है


वाह! बहुत बढ़िया..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

नजरों से कुछ बात हुई और वो हसीन नजारे बन गए
इस खूबसूरत अनजानी महफिल में कोई ख्वाब प्यारा बन गए,
खुदाई तो देखो उनकी चाहत में..............
वो कहते थे वो मेरा सहारा है
पर हमें लगता है प्यार करके हम बेसहारा बन गए॥

----------


## alymax

> नजरों से कुछ बात हुई और वो हसीन नजारे बन गए
> इस खूबसूरत अनजानी महफिल में कोई ख्वाब प्यारा बन गए,
> खुदाई तो देखो उनकी चाहत में..............
> वो कहते थे वो मेरा सहारा है
> पर हमें लगता है प्यार करके हम बेसहारा बन गए॥


प्यार को कितना सहज शब्दोँ कह दिया आप नेँ

----------


## alysweety

> हमारे ऐतबार की हद पूछते हो, तो सुनो 
> 
> उन्होंने दिन को रात कहा, हम सो गए



:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## alysweety

> नजरों से कुछ बात हुई और वो हसीन नजारे बन गए
> इस खूबसूरत अनजानी महफिल में कोई ख्वाब प्यारा बन गए,
> खुदाई तो देखो उनकी चाहत में..............
> वो कहते थे वो मेरा सहारा है
> पर हमें लगता है प्यार करके हम बेसहारा बन गए॥



अच्छा लिखते हैं .....
कीप इट अप ....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा लिखते हैं .....
> कीप इट अप ....


शुक्रिया..............देवी जी
पर यह मैंने नहीं लिखा :D

----------


## satya_anveshi

जब उनकी उम्र खेलने की थी तब उन आँखों में पैसा देखा है,
बिन कपड़ों के इक कोमल तन को धूप में तपते देखा है।
जब उनकी उम्र थी पोथी पढने की तब कागज बीनते देखा है,
मैंने उन प्यारी आँखों में इक रोता बचपन देखा है।
कुछ नन्हे हाथों को मैंने आज हाथ छुड़ाते देखा है,
उन कोमल हाथों में छालों का इक गुलदस्ता देखा है।
तपती कंकरीली धरती पर दिन भर रेंगते देखा है,
खाने के चंद निवालों पर मैंने उनको पिटते देखा है।
भूख मिटाने की खातिर यहाँ रूह नाचती देखी है,
हर गाड़ी में झांकती उनकी आस टपकती देखी है।
हंस कर जीने की आशा को आंसू में बहते देखा है,
एक सिक्के के खातिर मैंने ज़िन्दगी को भागते देखा है।
मैंने ऐसा बचपन देखा है,
हाँ, मैंने वो बचपन देखा है..............

----------


## alysweety

> शुक्रिया..............देवी जी
> पर यह मैंने नहीं लिखा :D


पर शेयर तो किये ......
अगर आप शेयर नहीं करते तो 
कम से कम मैं तो नहीं जान पाती ये शायरी 




> *जब उनकी उम्र खेलने की थी तब उन आँखों में पैसा देखा है,
> बिन कपड़ों के इक कोमल तन को धूप में तपते देखा है।
> जब उनकी उम्र थी पोथी पढने की तब कागज बीनते देखा है,
> मैंने उन प्यारी आँखों में इक रोता बचपन देखा है।
> कुछ नन्हे हाथों को मैंने आज हाथ छुड़ाते देखा है,
> उन कोमल हाथों में छालों का इक गुलदस्ता देखा है।
> *तपती कंकरीली धरती पर दिन भर रेंगते देखा है,
> *खाने के चंद निवालों पर मैंने उनको पिटते देखा है।*
> भूख मिटाने की खातिर यहाँ रूह नाचती देखी है,
> ...



आपकी ये कविता कविता नहीं है 
बल्कि सच है 
central 141

----------


## umabua

गर्मी की जैसी दोपहरी

याद तुम्हारी 


जलती धरती गरम हवाएं 

छांह खोजती मृगतृष्णाएं

धूल धूल उडती चिंगारी 

याद तुम्हारी 


यहाँ वहाँ सब अंगारा नभ 

आशाओं का खोया कलरव 

पीली पडी काम की क्यारी 

याद तुम्हारी 


विगत मिलन पल बन कर बादल 

घिर आते हैं जाते निर्जल 

उमस दे गए कितनी भारी 

याद तुम्हारी 


रिमझिम रिमझिम बनकर सावन 

रस बरसा दो अब मनभावन

अंकुराये तनमन हरियाली

याद तुम्हारी 


-अरविन्द गुरु

----------


## satya_anveshi

> गर्मी की जैसी दोपहरी
> 
> याद तुम्हारी 
> 
> 
> जलती धरती गरम हवाएं 
> 
> छांह खोजती मृगतृष्णाएं
> 
> ...


अति उत्तम..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

इतना करो उजाला जिस में सब पाप भसम हो जायें ,
सूरज तुम्हेँ कसम देती हैं भारत की सारी महिलाएँ......

----------


## umabua

जब कालिका को मादकता में, हँस देने का वरदान मिला 
जब सरिता की उन बेसुध सी, लहरों को कल कल गान मिला 

जब भूले से भरमाये से भ्रमरों  को रस का  पान मिला 
तब हम मस्तों को हृदय मिला, मर मिटने का अरमान मिला 

पत्थर  सी इन आँखों को, जलधारा का उपहार मिला  
सूनी सी ठंडी  साँसों को फिर उच्छवासों का  भार मिला 

युग युग  की उस तन्मयता को कल्पना मिली संचार मिला  
तब हम पागल से झूम उठे जब रोम रोम को प्यार मिला 

-भगवती चरण वर्मा

----------


## umabua

> अति उत्तम..............


आभार एवं धन्यवाद बेन10 महोदय।

----------


## Random user

> तुम कल्पवृक्ष की सोनजुही,
> तुम अमलतास की अमलकली,
> और मैं बगिया का अदना भ्रमरा, तुम्हें सुगंध नहीं दे पाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> तुम सावन की कारी बदरी,
> तुम खेतों में बहती पुरवाई,
> मैं धरती का अदना सा कृषक, तुम्हें देख देख हरषाऊँगा।
> तुम मुझको करना माफ प्रिये, तुम्हे मैं प्यार नहीं दे पाऊँगा॥
> तुम हो सागर की शुभ्र हंसिनी,
> ...


wah bhai wah bhot khub rachna he
कवि ने कितना सुंदरता से अपनी प्रेमिका को बेवफा कहलाने से बचा लिया सारा दोष तो अपने ऊपर ले लिया है और लास्ट में लिखता है अपने दिल को विस्तार नहीं दे पाऊंगा अरे भाई कवि जी इतना बड़ा तो दिल है और कितना विस्तार देवोगे
हा हा हा हा

----------


## Random user

> जब कालिका को मादकता में, हँस देने का वरदान मिला 
> जब सरिता की उन बेसुध सी, लहरों को कल कल गान मिला 
> 
> जब भूले से भरमाये से भ्रमरों  को रस का  पान मिला 
> तब हम मस्तों को हृदय मिला, मर मिटने का अरमान मिला 
> 
> पत्थर  सी इन आँखों को, जलधारा का उपहार मिला  
> सूनी सी ठंडी  साँसों को फिर उच्छवासों का  भार मिला 
> 
> ...


तारीफ ke lie words नहीं है मेरे पास

----------


## satya_anveshi

देवी श्वेता जी, उमा जी और भाई रेंडम जी का बहुत आभार सूत्र पर विचार रखने और सहयोग करने के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मुझे ये लोग कहते हैं कहाँ दिल छोड़ आए हो,
बहुत चुपचाप रहते हो, न बनते हो, न सँवरते हो, न कोई बात करते हो,
भरी महफिल में तुम अक्सर कहीं पर खोए खोए रहते हो,
उदासी आँखों में लेकर हर इक चेहरे को ताकते हो,
कोई जब याद आता है तो ठंडी आह भरते हो,
तुम खुलकर क्यों नहीं कहते किसी को याद करते हो..

----------


## umabua

तुम जो आ जाते एक बार !


कितनी करुणा  कितने संदेश
पथ में बिछ जाते बन पराग 
गाता प्राणों का तार तार 
अनुराग भरा उन्माद राग 

आँसू लेते वे पथ पखार !
जो तुम आ जाते एक बार !!

हँस उठते पल में आर्द्र नयन 
धुल जाता ओंठों से विषाद  
छा जाता जीवन में बसंत  
लुट जाता चिर संचित विराग 

आँखे देतीं सर्वस्व वार !
जो तुम आ जाते एक बार !!

- महादेवी वर्मा

----------


## umabua

> मुझे ये लोग कहते हैं कहाँ दिल छोड़ आए हो,
> बहुत चुपचाप रहते हो, न बनते हो, न सँवरते हो, न कोई बात करते हो,
> भरी महफिल में तुम अक्सर कहीं पर खोए खोए रहते हो,
> उदासी आँखों में लेकर हर इक चेहरे को ताकते हो,
> कोई जब याद आता है तो ठंडी आह भरते हो,
> तुम खुलकर क्यों नहीं कहते किसी को याद करते हो..



मन को छू लेने वाली पंक्तियाँ हैं बेन10 महोदय, धन्यवाद।

----------


## umabua

प्यार किसी को करना लेकिन 
कह कर उसे बताना क्या 
अपने को अर्पण करना पर
उसको भी अपनाना क्या 

गुण का ग्राहक बनना लेकिन 
गाकर उसे सुनाना क्या 
मन के कल्पित भावों से 
औरों को भ्रम में लाना क्या 

ले लेना सुगंध सुमनों की 
तोड़ उन्हें मुरझाना क्या 
प्रेम हार पहनाना लेकिन 
प्रेम पाश फैलाना क्या 

त्याग अंक में पले  प्रेम  शिशु 
उनमे स्वार्थ बताना क्या 
देकर हृदय, हृदय पाने की 
आशा व्यर्थ लगाना क्या 

-डा. हरिवंश राय बच्चन

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत आभार देवी उमा जी..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्यार किसी को करना लेकिन 
> कह कर उसे बताना क्या 
> अपने को अर्पण करना पर
> उसको भी अपनाना क्या 
> 
> गुण का ग्राहक बनना लेकिन 
> गाकर उसे सुनाना क्या 
> मन के कल्पित भावों से 
> औरों को भ्रम में लाना क्या 
> ...


greatest..............
हम जैसे लोग यह कलाकारी कभी सीख ही नहीं सकते।
प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आपका बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## umabua

> greatest..............
> हम जैसे लोग यह कलाकारी कभी सीख ही नहीं सकते।
> प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आपका बहुत धन्यवाद


प्रयास में संभावनाएं निहित हैं, महोदय। और संभावनाएं प्रयास को प्रेरित करती हैं। धन्यवाद।

----------


## umabua

कितनी बार तुम्हे देखा पर आँखें नहीं भरीं 

सीमित उर में चिर असीम सौन्दर्य समा न सका 
बीन - मुग्ध बेसुध कुरंग - मन, रोके नहीं रुका 
यों तो कई बार पी - पी कर, जी भर गया छका 
एक बूँद थी किन्तु कि  जिसकी तृष्णा नहीं मरी  
कितनी बार तुम्हे देखा पर आँखें नहीं भरीं 

कई बार दुर्बल मन पिछली कथा भूल बैठा 
हार पुरानी, विजय समझ कर इतराया ऐंठा 
अन्दर ही अन्दर था लेकिन एक चोर पैठा 
एक झलक में झुलसी मधु स्मृति फिर हो गयी हरी 
कितनी बार तुम्हे देखा पर आँखें नहीं भरीं 

शब्द रूप रस गंध तुम्हारी कण कण में बिखरी 
मिलन सांझ की लाज सुनहरी ऊषा बन निखरी 
हार गूंथने के ही क्रम में कालिका खिली झरी 
भर भर हारी किन्तु रह गयी रीती ही गगरी 
कितनी बार तुम्हे देखा पर आँखें नहीं भरीं 

-शिवमंगल सिंह 'सुमन'

----------


## satya_anveshi

मर्द कभी बलात्कार नहीं करते हैं, माँ की कोख शर्मसार नहीं करते हैं
मर्द होते तो लड़कियों पर नहीं टूटते, मर्द होते तो उनकी आबरू को नहीं लूटते
मर्द हमेशा दिलों को जीतता है, कुचलना तो नामर्दों की नीचता है
बेटियां और बहन मर्द के साए में पलती हैं, मर्द की सांस भी तो माँ की दुवाओं से चलती है
मर्द नहीं फेंकते तेज़ाब उनके शरीर पर बल्कि मर्द तो प्रेम में मिट जाते हैं अपनी हीर पर
मर्द उनको देह की मंडियों में नहीं बेचते, मर्द दहेज़ के लिए उनकी खाल नहीं खेंचते
मर्द बच्चियों के नाज़ुक बदन से नहीं खेलते, मर्द बेटियों को बूढों के संग नहीं धकेलते
फिर भी तू खुद को गर मर्द कहता है, बेबस लड़कियों पर जुल्म को फ़र्ज़ कहता है
तो जा डूब मर उस चुल्लु भर पानी में, वो पानी भी तेरे जैसों की राह तकता रहता है..............

----------


## umabua

> मर्द कभी बलात्कार नहीं करते हैं, माँ की कोख शर्मसार नहीं करते हैं
> मर्द होते तो लड़कियों पर नहीं टूटते, मर्द होते तो उनकी आबरू को नहीं लूटते
> मर्द हमेशा दिलों को जीतता है, कुचलना तो नामर्दों की नीचता है
> बेटियां और बहन मर्द के साए में पलती हैं, मर्द की सांस भी तो माँ की दुवाओं से चलती है
> मर्द नहीं फेंकते तेज़ाब उनके शरीर पर बल्कि मर्द तो प्रेम में मिट जाते हैं अपनी हीर पर
> मर्द उनको देह की मंडियों में नहीं बेचते, मर्द दहेज़ के लिए उनकी खाल नहीं खेंचते
> मर्द बच्चियों के नाज़ुक बदन से नहीं खेलते, मर्द बेटियों को बूढों के संग नहीं धकेलते
> फिर भी तू खुद को गर मर्द कहता है, बेबस लड़कियों पर जुल्म को फ़र्ज़ कहता है
> तो जा डूब मर उस चुल्लु भर पानी में, वो पानी भी तेरे जैसों की राह तकता रहता है..............


सही कहा है आपने बेन 10 महोदय, ऐसे घृणित कार्य तो कोई मानसिक रूप से नपुंसक पुरुष ही कर सकता है। प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## alymax

> मर्द कभी बलात्कार नहीं करते हैं, माँ की कोख शर्मसार नहीं करते हैं
> मर्द होते तो लड़कियों पर नहीं टूटते, मर्द होते तो उनकी आबरू को नहीं लूटते
> मर्द हमेशा दिलों को जीतता है, कुचलना तो नामर्दों की नीचता है
> बेटियां और बहन मर्द के साए में पलती हैं, मर्द की सांस भी तो माँ की दुवाओं से चलती है
> मर्द नहीं फेंकते तेज़ाब उनके शरीर पर बल्कि मर्द तो प्रेम में मिट जाते हैं अपनी हीर पर
> मर्द उनको देह की मंडियों में नहीं बेचते, मर्द दहेज़ के लिए उनकी खाल नहीं खेंचते
> मर्द बच्चियों के नाज़ुक बदन से नहीं खेलते, मर्द बेटियों को बूढों के संग नहीं धकेलते
> फिर भी तू खुद को गर मर्द कहता है, बेबस लड़कियों पर जुल्म को फ़र्ज़ कहता है
> तो जा डूब मर उस चुल्लु भर पानी में, वो पानी भी तेरे जैसों की राह तकता रहता है..............


बहुत अच्छी बात कही है

----------


## umabua

हमने तो रिश्ता बोया था 
प्यार न जाने कब उग आया
कब सींचा कब हरा हो गया 
कैसे कर दी शीतल छाया 
अब इस दिल को कौन  संभाले 
ना कन्धा ना बाँह  तुम्हारी
अब तो नींद नहीं आयेगी 
सिरहाने जब  याद तुम्हारी    


 -- साभार विश्वजाल

----------


## alysweety

> मर्द कभी बलात्कार नहीं करते हैं, माँ की कोख शर्मसार नहीं करते हैं
> मर्द होते तो लड़कियों पर नहीं टूटते, मर्द होते तो उनकी आबरू को नहीं लूटते
> मर्द हमेशा दिलों को जीतता है, कुचलना तो नामर्दों की नीचता है
> बेटियां और बहन मर्द के साए में पलती हैं, मर्द की सांस भी तो माँ की दुवाओं से चलती है
> मर्द नहीं फेंकते तेज़ाब उनके शरीर पर बल्कि मर्द तो प्रेम में मिट जाते हैं अपनी हीर पर
> मर्द उनको देह की मंडियों में नहीं बेचते, मर्द दहेज़ के लिए उनकी खाल नहीं खेंचते
> मर्द बच्चियों के नाज़ुक बदन से नहीं खेलते, मर्द बेटियों को बूढों के संग नहीं धकेलते
> फिर भी तू खुद को गर मर्द कहता है, बेबस लड़कियों पर जुल्म को फ़र्ज़ कहता है
> तो जा डूब मर उस चुल्लु भर पानी में, वो पानी भी तेरे जैसों की राह तकता रहता है..............



:clap: :clap::clap::clap:

----------


## satya_anveshi

ऑरिजनल कवि को इन सभी रचनाओं के लिए धन्यवाद..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

अपनी टिप्पणी और रेपो के माध्यम से उत्साह बढ़ाने वाले सभी मित्रों का हृदय से आभार..............

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

मैं जानता था
मैं मानता था
इस सूर्य की चमक को,
भलि-भाँति पहचाता था
कला कभी दबती नहीं
कला क्या है?
ये हृदयरूपी जल में तैरता फुटबाल है
वही फुटबाल!
जिसको पानी में दबाया जाये
तो निकल आएगा उपर,
सरक कर पानी के बाहर,
कहीं न कहीं से।
यही हुआ बेन-टेन के साथ।
----------------------------------------
बेन-टेन भ्राता, बहुत-बहुत बधाई हो! कविता लेखन की शुरूआत के लिए विशेष आभार एवं धन्यवाद! 
मैंने पूरा सूत्र पढ़ा। आपने एकदम मर्मभेदी कविताएँ प्रस्तुत की हैं। 
अन्य मित्रों का भी आभार जिन्होंने सूत्र को सँवारने में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभायी है। 
भविष्य की मंगलकामनाओं के साथ विदा लेता हूँ।
धन्यवाद!

----------


## satya_anveshi

बड़े भैया को नमस्कार.............. (not to be confused with munneraja ji :pointlol:)
आपका बहुत आभार उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

ऐ सोने वालों उठ बैठो, वो वक़्त क़रीब आ पहुँचा है
जब तख़्त गिराए जाएँगे जब ताज़ उछाले जाएँगे।
अब टूट गिरेंगी ज़ंजीरें अब तख़्तनशीं की ख़ैर नहीं,
जो तूफां झूम के उट्ठे है, 'लाठी' से न टाले जाएँगे।
कहते भी चलो, करते भी चलो, सच को किसी की आँच नहीं
चलते भी चलो के अब डेरे, मंज़िल पे ही डाले जाएँगे।
तुम हो माँ के बेटे प्यारे, तुम्हीं बहनों के रखवाले 
दिखला दो हुक्मरानों को, अब जज़्बात न कुचले जाएँगे।
बचा सको तो बचा लेना ये शाही तख़्त, ये झूठी शान
हम मतवाले तो अब अपने बलिदान से जाने जाएँगे।
अब तख़्त गिराए जाएँगे औ ताज़ उछाले जाएँगे..............





फ़ैज अहमद फ़ैज feat. लालटेन

----------


## chandni

> मर्द कभी बलात्कार नहीं करते हैं, माँ की कोख शर्मसार नहीं करते हैं
> मर्द होते तो लड़कियों पर नहीं टूटते, मर्द होते तो उनकी आबरू को नहीं लूटते
> मर्द हमेशा दिलों को जीतता है, कुचलना तो नामर्दों की नीचता है
> बेटियां और बहन मर्द के साए में पलती हैं, मर्द की सांस भी तो माँ की दुवाओं से चलती है
> मर्द नहीं फेंकते तेज़ाब उनके शरीर पर बल्कि मर्द तो प्रेम में मिट जाते हैं अपनी हीर पर
> मर्द उनको देह की मंडियों में नहीं बेचते, मर्द दहेज़ के लिए उनकी खाल नहीं खेंचते
> मर्द बच्चियों के नाज़ुक बदन से नहीं खेलते, मर्द बेटियों को बूढों के संग नहीं धकेलते
> फिर भी तू खुद को गर मर्द कहता है, बेबस लड़कियों पर जुल्म को फ़र्ज़ कहता है
> तो जा डूब मर उस चुल्लु भर पानी में, वो पानी भी तेरे जैसों की राह तकता रहता है..............


बहुत सही कहा आपने मित्र 
औरत की कमजोरी का फायेदा तो नामर्द उठाते हें और सच्चे मर्द वो हें जो उन्हें इज्ज़त देते हें 
काश हर पुरुष औरत को सिर्फ भोगने की वस्तु ना समझे 
आपके विचार को :salut:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत सही कहा आपने मित्र 
> औरत की कमजोरी का फायेदा तो नामर्द उठाते हें और सच्चे मर्द वो हें जो उन्हें इज्ज़त देते हें 
> काश हर पुरुष औरत को सिर्फ भोगने की वस्तु ना समझे 
> आपके विचार को :salut:


बहुत शुक्रिया चाँदनी जी, आपकी अमूल्य टिप्पणी और मेरे अनुरोध की लज्जा रखने के लिए..............

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

ये सूत्र अब तक मुझसे कैसे छिपा रहा जी!!!!!!!!!:(

बहुत बेहतरीन!!!!!!!!!:)

अल्फाज नहिँ हैँ मैरे पास तारीफ के लिए भाई बेन टेन जी!!!!!!!!!:)

आपको तहे दिल से सलाम !!!!!!!!!:)

सभी रचनाएँ एक से बढकर एक हैँ जी!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बच्चन कि एक अन्य कृति को मैँ आपके सामने प्रस्तुत करता हूँ जो कि हमे गहन निराशा से उबरने मे मदद देती है हालाँकि कुछ घाव/दुख: ऐसे होते हैँ जिन्हे भरा जाना सँभव तो नहिँ होता किन्तु कुछ हद तक कम किया जा सकता है॥



जो बीत गयी सो बात गयी।
जो बीत गयी सो बात गयी॥


जीवन मेँ एक सितारा था।
माना वो बेहद प्यारा था।

वो टूट गया तो टूट गया।
वो टूट गया तो टूट गया।

अम्बर के आनन को देखो।
कितने इसके तारे टूटे।

कितने इसके प्यारे छूटे।

पर पूछो टूटे तारोँ से।
कब अम्बर शोक मनाता है।

जो बीत गयी सो बात गयी।
जो बीत गयी सो बात गयी॥

हरिवँश राय बच्चन

----------


## satya_anveshi

hear the voice of delhi rape victim..............


मैं अभी जीना चाहती हूँ, ओ जिंदगी! तुम भी मेरा साथ दो
कुछ सवाल हैं मेरे ज़ेहन में और खामोश हूँ मैं, तुम बस उनके जवाब दो
अभी तो मैं जीना चाहती हूँ, ओ जिंदगी! तुम भी तो मेरा साथ दो.....
एक सवाल मैं मौत से करती हूँ, जरा मेरा कसूर तो बता
मेरे इर्द-गिर्द मंडरा रही है तू, मुझसे हुई ऐसी क्या ख़ता?
एक सवाल उस भगवान के लिए भी, जिसने ये संसार रचा
क्या तुझे अपने लोगों की फिक्र नहीं?
जग की हालत देख के लागे, तुझे नहीं रही अब इसकी चिंता
मन के और सवालों का भी मुझे जवाब देखना है
कानून से है मुझको आस, मुझे उसका पयाम देखना है
मुझे अभी और जीना है 'माँ'...
और इंसानी शैतानों का होता है क्या हाल, अपनी आँखों से ये पूरा अंजाम देखना है........


अज्ञात feat लालटेन

ऑरिजिनल लेखक को धन्यवाद :pointlol:

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> hear the voice of delhi rape victim..............
> 
> 
> मैं अभी जीना चाहती हूँ, ओ जिंदगी! तुम भी मेरा साथ दो
> कुछ सवाल हैं मेरे ज़ेहन में और खामोश हूँ मैं, तुम बस उनके जवाब दो
> अभी तो मैं जीना चाहती हूँ, ओ जिंदगी! तुम भी तो मेरा साथ दो.....
> एक सवाल मैं मौत से करती हूँ, जरा मेरा कसूर तो बता
> मेरे इर्द-गिर्द मंडरा रही है तू, मुझसे हुई ऐसी क्या ख़ता?
> एक सवाल उस भगवान के लिए भी, जिसने ये संसार रचा
> ...


*
बचपन से यही सुना था!!!!
मैँने माँ  के मुँह से!!!!
ऐसा मत करो, वैसा मत करो!!!!
कुछ लोग क्या कहेँगे!!!!
लेकिन मैँ अब तक जान न पायी!!!!
कौन हैँ वे लोग!!!!

मुझे बढ़ता देखकर!!!!
हो जाता था माँ का चिन्तित चेहरा!!!!
भइया दिन भर बाहर खेलता!!!!
मुझ पर घर मेँ भी था पहरा !!!!

बचपन से यही सुना था!!!!
मैँने माँ  के मुँह से!!!!
ऐसा मत पहनो, वैसा मत  पहनोँ !!!!
कुछ लोग क्या कहेँगे!!!!
लेकिन मैँ अब तक जान न पायी!!!!
कौन हैँ वे लोग!!!!

जैसे-जैसे बढ़ती गयी मैँ!!!!
बँदिशोँ कि चारदीवारी का आवरण भी!!!!
साथ साथ बढ़ता गया!!!!
एक सीमा खुलते ही!!!!
नयी पाबँदी लग जाती थी!!!!
बँदिशो के साए मैँ पली मैँ!!!!
सिर्फ इसलिए!!!!
क्योकि मैँ एक लड़की थी!!!!

बचपन से यही सुना था!!!!
मैँने माँ  के मुँह से!!!!
यहाँ मत जाओ, वहाँ मत जाओ!!!!
कुछ लोग क्या कहेँगे!!!!

लेकिन अब मैँ जान गयी हूँ!!!!
कौन हैँ वे लोग!!!!
न जाने कितनी सदियोँ से!!!!
आबरू लूटते आ रहै है वो!!!!
कितने मासूमोँ का अस्तित्व!!!!
मिटाते आ रहे हैँ जो!!!!
हाँ अब मैँ पहचान गयी हूँ!!!!
कौन हैँ वे लोग!!!!
इसी समाज मेँ छिपे हैँ वो!!!!
अब तुम भी पहचानोँ उनको!!!!

बचपन से यही तो सुना था!!!!
मैँने माँ  के मुँह से!!!!
ऐसा मत बोलो, वैसा मत बोलो!!!!
कुछ लोग क्या कहेँगे!!!!
लेकिन मैँ अब जान गयी हृँ!!!!
कौन हैँ वे लोग!!!!

अब मैँ चुप नहीँ रहूँगी!!!!
मैँ पूछँगी ये सवाल तुमसे!!!!
मैरा कसूर क्या था!!!!
क्या सिर्फ ये!!!!
कि मैँ एक लड़की हूँ????
*
मूल लेखिका- कु. सुनीता (एक अन्य फोरम से सा:भार)

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुनो द्रोपदी शस्त्र उठा लो, अब गोपाला नहीं आएँगे
छोडो मेहँदी खड़ग संभालो, खुद ही अपना चीर बचा लो
द्यूत बिछाये बैठे शकुनि, मस्तक सब बिक जाएँगे
सुनो द्रोपदी शस्त्र उठालो, अब गोपाला नहीं आएँगे।
कब तक आस लगाओगी तुम, बिक़े हुए अखबारों से
कैसी रक्षा मांग रही हो दु:शासनी दरबारों से
स्वयं जो लज्जा हीन पड़े हैं, वे क्या लाज बचाएँगे
सुनो द्रोपदी शस्त्र उठालो, अब गोपाला नहीं आएँगे।
कल तक केवल अँधा राजा, अब गूंगा बहरा भी है
होठ सिल दिए जनता के, कानों पर पहरा भी है
तुम ही कहो ये अश्रु तुम्हारे, किसको क्या समझाएँगे?
सुनो द्रोपदी शस्त्र उठालो, अब गोपाला नहीं आएँगे।

..........................................
हे तात! ऐसा न कहें, गोपाला अवश्य ही आएँगे
दुःशासन का अंत करा जनतंत्र का मान बढ़ाएँगे


..........................................


देखें 'नवभारत' का युद्ध छिड़ चुका, रणभूम में हैं सेनाएँ
एक ओर राजनैतिक कौरव दमन पताका फहराए
दूजी ओर लाखों 'पांडव' स्व फिक्र किए बिन भिड़ जाएँ
उन पर है मुझे विश्वास, वो दुःशासन राज चलने नहीं देंगे
किसी और द्रौपदी का पट वो यूँ भरी सभा खिंचने नहीं देंगे
बहनों की रक्षा की खातिर एक कड़ा कानून बनवाएँगे
और उस कानून के रूप में मेरे गोपाला आएँगे।


पुष्यमित्र feat लालटेन

ऑरिजिनल लेखक को धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत धन्यवाद भाई छिपे रुस्तम जी..............

----------


## ingole

काफी अच्छी विचारोत्तेजक रचना प्रस्तुत की है  मित्र बेन भाई 
मैंने भी ए सूत्र आज ही देखा .....

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद इंगोले जी..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

WELCOME 2013!

विदा बारह! स्वागत तेरह! इस स्वागत में तुम्हारे लिए उत्सुकता है पर उल्लास नहीं, उम्मीद है पर उत्सव नहीं। क्या करूँ! रुलाता रहा तुम्हारा पिछला साथी; इसलिए तुमसे बहुत आशा है "दो हज़ार तेरह" क्यूंकि तुम्हें न केवल "दो हज़ार बारह" के घाव भरने हैं बल्कि अपने दामन में पल रही हर दामिनी को आश्वस्त करते हुए दुलार-भरी जीवनी-शक्ति से भी भरना है!
तथास्तु! आमीन!....................


"इस साल न हो पुर-नम आंखें, इस साल न वो खामोशी हो,
इस साल न दिल को दहलाने वाली बेबस वो बेहोशी हो,
इस साल मुहब्बत की दुनिया में, दिल-दिमाग़ की आखेँ हों,
इस साल हमारे हाथों में आकाश चूमती पाँखें हों,
ये साल अगर इतनी मुहलत दिलवा जाए तो अच्छा है,
ये साल अगर हमसे हम को मिलवा जाए तो अच्छा है,
चाहे दिल की बंजर धरती सागर भर आसूँ पी जाए,
ये साल मगर कुछ फूल नए खिलवा जाए तो अच्छा है,
ये साल हमारी क़िस्मत में कुछ नए सितारे टांकेगा,
ये साल हमारी हिम्मत को कुछ नई नज़र से आंकेगा,
इस साल अगर हम अम्बर से दु:ख की बदली को हटा सके,
तो मुमकिन है कि इसी साल हम सब में सूरज झाँकेगा........"


डॉ कुमार विश्वास

----------


## satya_anveshi

मुहब्बत और मुक़द्दर में बड़ी ही ज़िद्द का नाता है।
जब मुहब्बत होती है तो मुक़द्दर रूठ जाता है॥

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे मुक़द्दर और मुहब्बत में अजब इक ज़िद्द का नाता है
मुक़द्दर साथ देता है तो सनम रूठ जाता है

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ 

विदा..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

important!!!!!

इस सूत्र में कोई भी रचना मेरी स्वयं की नहीं है, सब इन्टरनेट से कॉपी और पेस्ट का कमाल है।
ऑरिजिनल लेखक को धन्यवाद!

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रणाम तुझे भारत माता
तेरे गुण सारा जग गाता
अनुपम तेरी जीवन गाथा
संघर्षरत रह कर तुमने
अपना यह नाम कमाया है
अपने ही भुजबल से तुमने
अपने को ऊँचा उठाया है
नमन तुम्हें करते-करते
इतिहास तेरा पढ़ते-पढ़ते
मस्तक श्रद्धा से झुकता है
पर आज तेरी यह देख दशा
दिल अंदर-अंदर दुखता है
वैदिक युग की महारानी तुम
युग परम्परा की पर वक्ता
सभ्य-संस्कृति का मेल तुम्हीं
स्वराज्य यहीं से है पनपा
लौकिक युग की शहज़ादी को
पलकों पे बिठाया जाता था
दे कर सुंदर रूप तुम्हें
जब भाग्य जगाया जाता था

पैरों की दासी बना दिया
जब भारत की महारानी को
तब कौन सहन कर सकता है
माँ की ऐसी कुर्बानी को
कोई बेटा नहीँ यह सह सकता
माँ को दासी नहीँ कह सकता
फिर तेरे बेटों ने ठान ली
माँ की ममता पहचान ली
निकले फिर माँ के रखवाले
सचमुच ही थे वो दिलवाले
बाँध लिया था कफ़न सिरों पर
और उठा लिया माँ को मर कर
उन वीरों ने जो खून दिया
और इतना बड़ा बलिदान दिया
कितना वो माँ को चाहते हैं
मर करके यही सुबूत दिया
माँ को आज़ाद करा ही दिया
दुश्मन को घर से भगा ही दिया
रक्षा की माँ के ताज़ की
बनी रानी भारत राज की
देश आज़ाद हुआ अपना
वर्षों से था जो इक सपना
माँ ने कितने बेटे खोए
बिन स्वारथ के जो जा सोए
उन्हें नमन करता हूँ मैं
और संग ही प्रण करता हूँ मैं
बरसों में जो हमने बनाई है
वो पहचान नहीं जाने देंगे
'सिर कट जाए' चाहे अपने
तेरी शान नहीं जाने देंगे

जय माँ भारती!


ऑरिजिनल लेखक को धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आपके स्नेह के लिए धन्यवाद प्यारे भाइयों..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

हम तो वो हरियाले दरख़्त हैं जो काम आते हैं ज़माने के,
जो कभी सूख भी जाएँ तो काम आते हैं जलाने के।

----------


## umabua

सुनता हूँ रोज़ लोगों के अल्फाजों की आवाज़,

कभी कुछ कड़वी तो कभी कुछ मीठी |

सुनकर ये आवाज़ बार-बार,

भीतर कोई आवाज़ पनप रही,

कुछ कहना चाह रही मुझसे,

शायद उसके पास शब्द नहीं |

परेशानियो का हल लाती है मस्तिष्क  की कोई आवाज़,

जो मज़बूर करती है सोचने को

आखिर ‘वो’ भीतर की आवाज़ मुझसे कहना क्या चाहती है ?



सुरीले  गीतों की आवाज़ तो बहुत सुनी,

क्या ‘वो’,

बचपन की किलकारियों में माँ की लोरी सुनने की पुकार है ?

या फिर,

अब दुनिया की नहीं अपने दिल की सुनने की पुकार है ?



ना देख पाने वालों के लिए ये आवाज़ ही सब कुछ है क्या ?

जिनके पास सुनने की क्षमता नहीं उनके लिए कोई आवाज़ नहीं है क्या ?

आवाज़ तो खुशबू में भी है, फिर देखने और सुनने में रखा क्या है ?

बस समझ पाने की ज़रूरत है,

और,

अगर कोई समझना चाहें तो, समझ पाने की हर किसी के पास क्षमता है |

from the galaxy of www

----------


## umabua

> बरसों में जो हमने बनाई है
> वो पहचान नहीं जाने देंगे
> 'सिर कट जाए' चाहे अपने
> तेरी शान नहीं जाने देंगे
> 
> जय माँ भारती!


हृदय  को तरंगित कर देने वाली इन पंक्तियों की प्रस्तुति के लिए आपको बहुत बहुत आभार एवं धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हृदय  को तरंगित कर देने वाली इन पंक्तियों की प्रस्तुति के लिए आपको बहुत बहुत आभार एवं धन्यवाद मित्र।


पंक्तियों को पसंद करने के लिए आपका हृदय से आभार देवी जी..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सुनता हूँ रोज़ लोगों के अल्फाजों की आवाज़,
> 
> कभी कुछ कड़वी तो कभी कुछ मीठी |
> 
> सुनकर ये आवाज़ बार-बार,
> 
> भीतर कोई आवाज़ पनप रही,
> 
> कुछ कहना चाह रही मुझसे,
> ...


वाह..............
यद्यपि पंक्तियों में राइम नहीं है, लेकिन क्या भाव है! गजब है बस गजब!

----------


## satya_anveshi

गान्धी से जिन्ना ने जो मांगा वो सम्मान दिया हमने
भारत माता का बन्टवारा सहकर भी पाकिस्तान दिया हमने
लेकिन चन्द महीनों में तुम औकात दिखा बैठे
काश्मीर पर हमला कर अपनी जात दिखा बैठे
नेहरु जी की भूलों का ये अन्जाम हुआ देखो
साँप गले मे पड़ा हुआ है ये परिणाम हुआ देखो
हमने ढाका जीता भारत का झन्डा गड़ सकता था
दर्रा हाजी पीर जीतकर भी भारत अड़ सकता था
लेकिन हम तो ताशकंद के समझौते में छले गए
और हमारे लाल बहादुर इस दुनिया से चले गए
पाक धरा से मिट ही जाता मौक़े टाल दिए हमने
लाखों कैदी भुट्टो की झोली में डाल दिए हमने
हम एटमी ताकत होकर भी लाहौर गये बस में
हमने शिमला समझौते की कभी नहीं तोड़ी कसमें
फिर भी बार-बार हमलों से भारत घायल होता है
मैं दिल्ली से पूछ रहा हूँ आखिर ये क्यों होता है?
उत्तर कहीं नहीं मिलता है, शर्मसार हो जाता हूँ
इसीलिए मैं बस कविता गाता हूँ

ऑरिजनल लेखक को धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जलमी जद सूँ बढ़ रही
बढ्यां जा रही आस।
पग धरती पर बढ़ रह्या
अर निजरां में आकास॥

ऑरिजनल लेखक को धन्यवाद।

----------


## alymax

> जलमी जद सूँ बढ़ रही
> बढ्यां जा रही आस।
> पग धरती पर बढ़ रह्या
> अर निजरां में आकास॥
> 
> ऑरिजनल लेखक को धन्यवाद।


अच्छा पुरा लिखना चाहिए था

----------


## alymax

> बस यह दोहा ही है राज भाई..............
> और आगे नहीं है।


बेन भाई बात अंदर तक जाती है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा पुरा लिखना चाहिए था


बस यह दोहा ही है राज भाई..............
और आगे नहीं है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई बात अंदर तक जाती है


आपका बड़प्पन है राज भाई..............:salut:

----------


## alymax

> आपका बड़प्पन है राज भाई..............:salut:


जी जो बाते सत्य है उसे छिपाया भी नही जा सकता

----------


## umabua

हाथ में तलवार थामे , बढ़ चलो ए सिंहनियों  ….
चीर के सीना लहू से , खुद को “द्रौपदी” कहो।

युगों-युगों से चल रहा ,ये वेहशिओं का वेहशीपन ….
तूफ़ान उठ रहे हैं , रह-रह के अपने अंतर्मन ।

कोई “कृष्ण ” बचाने अब , न आएगा इस काल में …..
घोंप दो खंज़र तुम सीधा ,जो खींचे तुम्हे इस जंजाल में ।

बात “अस्मत” की है ,तो क्यूँ उसे हम … लुटने दें ?
लूटने पर उसी “अस्मत” को , वो हमें “मुजरिम” कहें ।

दोनों सूरतों में जब “मुजरिम “, बन गयी हैं नारियाँ ……
तो क्यों न सीना चीर दें , जब उनकी आयें बारियाँ ।

बहुत सहा …..सहते रहे , ज़ुल्मो-सितम दरिंदों  का हम …..
वक़्त कहता है कि बढ़ चलो , अब तुम भी दस कदम ।

जब है …..वही जिस्म ,वही जान ,वही सोच,वही शान……
फिर क्यों कहें हम खुद को , कि हम हैं मर्द के “गुलाम” ।

ये आपसी प्रेम का है रिश्ता , कोई जोर-ज़बरदस्ती नहीं ….
भूल क्यों जाता है  “वो”, कि बिन हमारे …”उसकी” कोई हस्ती नहीं।

गर “वो” उठा सकता है “डंडा “, रौंदने को “हुस्न” को …..
तो हम उठा सकते हैं “खंज़र “, चीरने उस “दरिन्दे” को ।

याद करके उस “देश की बेटी ” का हश्र , ये सोच लो ……
कि “भगवान्” भी न आये बचाने ,इस कलयुग में उस “भक्त” को ।

फिर क्यों नहीं करते हम, अपनी सुरक्षा अपने आप से ?
थाम कर तलवार बढ़ चले , फिर लड़ने पाप से ।

युगों -युगों से नारी ने , जब-जब चंडी का रूप धरा …..
तब-तब इस पृथ्वी से , दुष्टों का अंत हुआ ।

द्रौपदी ,दुर्गा और काली , बनकर फिर जीना है हमको ….
यूँ घुट-घुट कर खून के आँसू , नहीं पीना है हमको ।

बीसवीं शताब्दी की नारी ने ,किया अब ये ऐलान है …..
कि बलात्कारी को सज़ा देना , अब सिर्फ “नारी-संगठन” का काम है ।

मत करो किसी राज्य या देश से ,”बलात्कारी” को सज़ा देने की Appeal …..
ये “हिन्दुस्तानी सरकार” है , यहाँ बस वही करो …जो एक आत्मा की हो Feel .

--  from the galaxy of www . 
--  मूल रचनाकार को धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मूल रचनाकार को धन्यवाद के साथ उमा जी के लिए.............. :clap::clap:

----------


## satya_anveshi

कभी मत खेत छोड़ना!
कभी मत खेत छोड़ना!
जो पच्छिम सूरज खाता हो,
उजियारे को क्या आँकेगा?
धरती दाना ना दे तो क्या,
खाने में 'डालर' फाँकेगा?
तू किस गफलत में रहता है,
माता को मिट्टी कहता है?
इस मिट्टी के सीने से ही,
गंगा का अमरित बहता है,
सोना, चाँदी, हीरे, मोती,
आखिर में सब हैं 'रेत'
चल इन्हें छोड़ ना!
कभी मत खेत छोड़ना!
कभी मत खेत छोड़ना................


जय माँ भारती!

ऑरिजनल लेखक को धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जो मैं खुद को राशन की क़तारों में खड़ा पाता हूँ
अपने खेतों से बिछुड़ने की सजा पाता हूँ

----------


## satya_anveshi

किसी के ज़ख्म पे चाहत से पट्टी कौन बाँधेगा,
अगर बहनें नहीं होंगी तो राखी कौन बाँधेगा,
ये बाज़ारे सियासत है यहाँ खुद्दारियाँ कैसीं,
सभी के हाथ में कासा है मुठ्ठी कौन बाँधेगा....?

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे हुजरे में नहीं और कहीं पर रख दो,
आसमां लाये हो ले आओ, ज़मीं पर रख दो
अब कहाँ ढूंढने जाओगे हमारे क़ातिल,
आप तो क़त्ल का इल्ज़ाम हमीं पर रख दो

----------


## satya_anveshi

वोट बैंक की राजनीति ने कमजोर किया जनतंत्र,
कायर और कमजोर हो गया अपना राजतन्त्र
परिवारवाद की भेंट चढ़ गया राजनैतिक तंत्र,
यह कैसा गणतंत्र! यह कैसा गणतंत्र!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

कुछ बोलिए या न बोलिए,सब सुनाई दे रहा है,
क्या छिपा रहें हैं बेवजह, सब दिखाई दे रहा है,
आप खुद की अदालत में अब कैसे बच पाएंगे,
आपका दिल आपके खिलाफ गवाही दे रहा है,
जिस उम्र में कोई टॉफी के लिए ज़िद्द करता है,
उसी उम्र में कोई माँ -बाप को कमाई दे रहा है,
आज २६ जनवरी है, चलो टी॰ वी॰ खोलें,
लाल किले की छत पर चढ़ कोई सफाई दे रहा है,
हमने जिसे वोट दे कर, अपनी किस्मत सौंपी थी,
वो हमें घोटाले, भूख और मँहगाई दे रहा है................

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक हास्य कविता................

सोमवार का दिन और दृश्य शहर की सड़कें
बस स्टॉप पे खड़े कुछ लड़कियाँ और कुछ लड़के
प्राइवेट बस ने ब्रेक मारे
लड़के तो चढ़ गए सारे
लड़कियाँ रह गयी वहीं खड़ी
भीड़ थी ज्यादा सो नहीं चढ़ी
एक लड़की ने हिम्मत दिखाई
पिछले गेट में अपनी गर्दन फसाई
कंडक्टर ने अपना मरदाना फ़र्ज़ निभाया
अपनी सीट छोड़ के मैडम को बिठाया
मैडम ने प्यार से थैंकू बोल दिया
कंडक्टर ने जोश जोश में किराया भी नहीं लिया
दो चार बातें हुई यात्रा कट गयी
कंडक्टर ने सोचा मैडम पट गयी
मैडम ने इशारा किया बस ने ब्रेक लिया
मैडम उतर गयी कंडक्टर ने ठिकाना देख लिया
अगले दिन कंडक्टर नहा कर आया
और एक बार फिर मैडम को अपनी सीट पर बिठाया
सारा सप्ताह ऐसे ही गुजरा फिर रविवार आया
मैडम की थी छुट्टी, पर कंडक्टर को तो प्यार
हो गया

लो आया सोमवार पर मैडम तो नहीं आई
सब जगह नजर मारी कही भी न दी दिखाई
मंगल, बुध और फिर गुरुवार हो गया
मैडम नहीं आई कंडक्टर बेक़रार हो गया
शुक्रवार को कंडक्टर की नजर मैडम पर पड़ी थी
जब वो रोड़ के किनारे एक बाइक वाले के साथ खड़ी थी
कंडक्टर और मैडम का साथ छूट गया
बेचारे का दिल खटाक से टूट गया
अब वो मैडम को बेवफ़ा बताने लगा
और बस में दुख भरे गाने बजाने लगा
मज़नुओं जैसा अपना भेष बनाया
और अपनी सीट के ऊपर एक स्टीकर भी लगाया
"हम दिल के जले हैं, दुनिया को जला देंगे
जहाँ से तेरी डोली उठेगी, वहाँ समसान बना देंगे"
प्यार की आग में हाथ जरूर सेका होगा
ऐसे किसी आशिक को आपने तो भी देखा होगा
अगर नहीं देखा है तो बताइएगा
बस दो दिन लगेंगे हुजूर! कभी प्राइवेट बस में जाइयेगा................


ऑरिजिनल लेखक को धन्यवाद।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जबरदस्त बेन टेन भाई ....................

----------


## satya_anveshi

शुक्रिया हमसफर जी................

----------


## Random user

बस वाली तो मजेदार है

----------


## madhuu

> वोट बैंक की राजनीति ने कमजोर किया जनतंत्र,
> कायर और कमजोर हो गया अपना राजतन्त्र
> परिवारवाद की भेंट चढ़ गया राजनैतिक तंत्र,
> यह कैसा गणतंत्र! यह कैसा गणतंत्र!!


इस परिवार को सत्ता मे क्या रूस और अमेरिका लाते है ,
अरे हम ही तो इऩ्हे बार बार सर पर बिठाते है ,
अन्ग्रेज़ गये पर गोरी चमडी का मोह अभी बाकी है ,
देश चलाने को रह गयी, यही परिवार रूपी बेसाखी है ।

----------


## madhuu

> कुछ बोलिए या न बोलिए,सब सुनाई दे रहा है,
> क्या छिपा रहें हैं बेवजह, सब दिखाई दे रहा है,
> आप खुद की अदालत में अब कैसे बच पाएंगे,
> आपका दिल आपके खिलाफ गवाही दे रहा है,
> जिस उम्र में कोई टॉफी के लिए ज़िद्द करता है,
> उसी उम्र में कोई माँ -बाप को कमाई दे रहा है,
> आज २६ जनवरी है, चलो टी॰ वी॰ खोलें,
> लाल किले की छत पर चढ़ कोई सफाई दे रहा है,
> हमने जिसे वोट दे कर, अपनी किस्मत सौंपी थी,
> वो हमें घोटाले, भूख और मँहगाई दे रहा है................


*आओ अपनी किस्मत को सन्वारने का काम खुद को सोन्पे ,
तब ना घोटाले ना भूख ना महन्गाई बचेगी ।
सबसे पहले नेताओ की अमरबेल को मिटाना होगा ,
तब जाकर स्वतन्त्र भारत की किस्मत खुलेगी ।*

----------


## umabua

आने वाले कल का स्वागत, बीते कल से सीख लिया

नहीं किसी से कोई अदावत, बीते कल से सीख लिया



भेद यहाँ पर ऊँच नीच का, हैं आपस में झगड़े भी

ये दुनिया तो सिर्फ मुहब्बत, बीते कल से सीख लिया



हंगामे होते, होने दो, इन्सां तो सच बोलेंगे

सच कहना है नहीं इनायत, बीते कल से सीख लिया



यह कोशिश प्रायः सबकी है, हों मेरे घर सुख सारे

क्या सबको मिल सकती जन्नत, बीते कल से सीख लिया



गर्माहट टूटे रिश्तों में, कोशिश हो, फिर से आए

क्या मुमकिन है सदा बगावत, बीते कल से सीख लिया



खोज रहा मुस्कान हमेशा, गम से पार उतरने को

इस दुनिया से नहीं शिकायत, बीते कल से सीख लिया



भागमभाग मची न जाने, किसको क्या क्या पाना है

तनिक सुधारो खुद की आदत, बीते कल से सीख लिया

----------


## satya_anveshi

मधु जी और उमा जी................ आप दोनों का बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

कोई टोपी तो कोई पगड़ी बेच देता है
मिले अगर भाव अच्छा तो जज कुर्सी भी बेच देता है
तवायफ फिर भी अच्छी है वो कोठे तक ही सीमित है
पुलिसवाला तो खुले चौराहे पर वर्दी बेच देता है
जला दी जाती है ससुराल में अक्सर वही बेटी
जिसकी खातिर बाप किडनी बेच देता है
कोई मासूम लडकी प्यार में कुर्बान है जिस पर
बनाकर वीडियो उसका ही प्रेमी बेच देता है
ये कलयुग है कोई भी चीज नामुमकिन नहीं इसमें
कली, फल, पेड़, पौधे खुद माली ही बेच देता है................

----------


## satya_anveshi

तलवारों की छाँव में
वीरों की जवानी पलती है,
इतिहास उधर मुड़ जाता है
जिस ओर जवानी चलती है

----------


## satya_anveshi

अभी अभी एक मजेदार रचना पढ़ी है, आप भी पढ़िए-

नमस्कार को टाटा खाया और नूडल को आटा!!
अंग्रेजी के चक्कर में हुआ बड़ा ही घाटा!!
तो बोलो धत्त तेरे की!!
माताजी को मम्मी खा गई और पिता को खाया डैड!!
दादाजी को ग्रैंडपा खा गए, सोचो कितना बैड!!
तो बोलो धत्त तेरे की!!
गुरुकुल को स्कूल खा गया और गुरु को खाया चेला!!
सरस्वती की प्रतिमा पर उल्लू मारे ढ़ेला!!
तो बोलो धत्त तेरे की!!
चौपालों को बियर बार खा गया और रिश्तों को खाया टी.वी.!!
देख सीरियल लगा लिपिस्टिक बक-बक करती बीवी!!
तो बोलो धत्त तेरे की!!
रस्गुल्ले को केक खा गया और दूध पी गया अंडा!!
दातून को तो टूथपेस्ट खा गया और छाछ पी गया ठंडा!!
तो बोलो धत्त तेरे की!!
परंपरा को कल्चर खा गया और हिंदी को अंग्रेजी!!
दूध-दही के बदले चाय पी कर बन गए हम लेजी!!
तो बोलो धत्त तेरे की!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

पास रुकता भी नहीं दिल से गुज़रता भी नहीं, वैसे लम्हा कोई जाया नहीं लगता मुझ को
गाँव छोड़ा था कभी और अब यादें छूटीं, अब कोई शहर पराया नहीं लगता मुझ को....

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> पास रुकता भी नहीं दिल से गुज़रता भी नहीं, वैसे लम्हा कोई जाया नहीं लगता मुझ को
> गाँव छोड़ा था कभी और अब यादें छूटीं, अब कोई शहर पराया नहीं लगता मुझ को....



    दोहा


घर को खोजेँ रात-दिन, घर से निकले पाँव।
वो रस्ता ही खो गया, जिस रस्ते था गाँव॥

 :( :(

----------


## satya_anveshi

ग्रेट छिपे भाई जी ग्रेट................
दर्द है इस रचना में।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> ग्रेट छिपे भाई जी ग्रेट................
> दर्द है इस रचना में।


ये दोहा निदा फाजली साहब का है बेन टेन माहोदय

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये दोहा निदा फाजली साहब का है बेन टेन माहोदय


तभी................ तभी मैं सोचूँ ढ़पोरशंख इतना उस्ताद कैसे बन गया!!!
मजाक कर रहा हूँ भाई, मैंने सोचा आपने लिखा है पर आपने इसे हमारे लिए प्रस्तुत करके भी प्रशंसनीय कार्य किया है। :salut:

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> तभी................ तभी मैं सोचूँ ढ़पोरशंख इतना उस्ताद कैसे बन गया!!!
> मजाक कर रहा हूँ भाई, मैंने सोचा आपने लिखा है पर आपने इसे हमारे लिए प्रस्तुत करके भी प्रशंसनीय कार्य किया है। :salut:


हा हा हा
बेन भाई जब कोई मैरी तारीफ करता है तो मैँ फूलकर कुप्पा बन जाता हू :)

अब एक दोहा और झेलो


    दोहा


सुना है अपने गाँव मेँ, रहा न अब वह नीम।
जिसके आगे माँद थे, सारे वैद-हकीम॥
निदा फाजली

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हा हा हा
> बेन भाई जब कोई मैरी तारीफ करता है तो मैँ फूलकर कुप्पा बन जाता हू :)
> 
> अब एक दोहा और झेलो
> 
> 
>     दोहा
> 
> 
> ...


अच्छा लगता है दादु................ :)

----------


## satya_anveshi

भँवर में हैं सफीना रात का पतवार छूटी है
हम दोनों में जो हुई वो तकरार झूठी है,
किनारे दर्द की बस्ती के साहूकार बैठे हैं
तुम्हारे ख्वाब में आने की हसरत आज भी है मगर
सुना है द्वार पर पलकों के पहरेदार बैठे हैं.....

----------


## umabua

कंकरीट  के उद्यानों से
छनती हुई 
विषैली हवा 
घोट  देती है दम
हर शख्स  का । 
मेरे इस शहर में
बसंत नहीं आता ...



एक खौफ है जो 
घेरे रहता है मन को 
कब  , कहाँ कोई भेड़िया 
दबोच लेगा 
अपने शिकार को 
और वह तोड़ देता है दम 
निरीह भेड़ सा बना 
मेरे इस शहर में 
बसंत नहीं आता । 



अट्टालिकाओं से 
निकले कचरे में
फटेहाल  बच्चे 
बीनते हुये कुछ 
 शमन करते हैं 
अपनी भूख का 
और यह दृश्य 
निकाल देता  है दम
हमारी संवेदनाओं का 
मेरे इस शहर में 
बसंत नहीं आता ।



गाँव की गंध छोड़ 
जो आ बसे शहरों में
दिहाड़ी के चक्र में 
घूमती है ज़िंदगी 
सपने जो लाया था साथ अपने 
निकल जाता है उनका दम
रह जाती है तो 
बस एक  हताशा 
मेरे इस शहर में 
बसंत नहीं आता ।

(FROM THE GALAXY OF INTERNET)

----------


## umabua

दर्जनों बूढी आँखें 

थक गयी हैं 

पथ निहारते हुए 

कि शायद 

उस बड़े फाटक से 

बजरी पर चलता हुआ 

कोई अन्दर आए 

और हाथ पकड़ 

चुपचाप खड़ा हो जाये 
कान विह्वल हैं 

सुनने को किसी 

अपने की पदचाप 

चाहत है बस इतनी सी 

कि आ कर कोई कहे 

हमें आपकी ज़रुरत है 

और हम हैं आपके साथ 

पर अब 

उम्मीदें भी पथरा गयी हैं 

अंतस कि आह भी 

सर्द हो गयी है 

निराशा ने कर लिया है 

मन में बसेरा 

अब नहीं छंटेगा 

अमावस का अँधेरा 

ये मंज़र है उस जगह का 

जहाँ बहुत से बूढ़े लोग 

पथरायी सी नज़र से 

आस लगाये जीते हैं 

जिसे हम जैसे लोग 

बड़े सलीके से 

वृद्धाश्रम कहते हैं........

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोनों ही रचनाएँ उत्तम है................

----------


## satya_anveshi

दिल को छूकर गुजरती हैं................

----------


## umabua

> दोनों ही रचनाएँ उत्तम है................





> दिल को छूकर गुजरती हैं................


सम्मान के लिए धन्यवाद बेन10 महोदय ।

----------


## umabua

मैंने तुमसे 
मोहब्बत की है 

बेपनाह मोहब्बत की है ।

इसीलिए 

कभी तुमसे 

कुछ माँगा नहीं 

सुना है मैंने 

कि 

मोहब्बत में 

पाने से ज्यादा 

देने की चाहत होती है 

इसीलिए 

कभी तेरे सामने 

मैंने अपना हाथ 

फैलाया नहीं।

और वैसे भी 

भला मैं तुझे 

क्या दूंगी ?

ये आंसू के 

कुछ कतरे हैं 

जिन्हें तेरे 

चरणों पर रख दूंगी ।

सच में मैंने तुझसे 

मोहब्बत की है 

ऐ मेरे खुदा 

बेपनाह मोहब्बत की है.

----------


## umabua

मृत्यु पर आरूढ़ हो

सोचता है इन्सान कि

शायद जीवन से उसको

मिल गया है निर्वाण ।


पर ये शब्द भी

आरूढ़ हो चुका है

एक अर्थ के लिए

प्राप्त नहीं होता

सबको निर्वाण


जब छूट जाती हैं साँसें

और तन हो जता है जड़

उस अवस्था को केवल

कह सकते हैं देहावसान ।


जो मनुष्य होता है मुक्त

काम , क्रोध , लोभ ,से

उसे ही मिल जाता है

जीते जी निर्वाण ।

----------


## umabua

कन्या पूजन का पर्व आया 
सबने मिल नवरात्र मनाया 

नौ दिन देवी को अर्घ्य चढाया 

कन्या के पग पखार 

माथे तिलक लगाया 

धार्मिक ग्रंथों में कन्या को 

देवी माना है 

क्रमशः उनको - कुमारी , त्रिमूर्ति 

कल्याणी , रोहणी, कलिका ,

चंडिका , शाम्भवी , दुर्गा 

और सुभद्रा जाना है 

पूजा - अर्चना कर 

घर की समृधि चाही है 

पर कन्या के जन्म से 

घर में उदासी छाई है ।

नवरात्र में जिसकी 

विधि- विधान से 

पूजा की जाती है 

कन्या-भ्रूण पता चलते ही 

उसकी हत्या 

कर दी जाती है ।

कैसा है हमारा ये 

दोगला व्यवहार ?

पूजते जिस नारी को 

करते उसी पर अत्याचार 

धार्मिक कर्म - कांडों से 

नहीं होगा उसका उद्धार 

खोलने होंगे तुमको 

निज मन के द्वार ।

जिस दिन तुम 

मन से कन्या को 

देवी मानोगे 

तब ही तुम 

सच्ची सुख - समृद्धि पाओगे.

----------


## satya_anveshi

हारेगा कोई जब बाजी
तभी तो होगी किसी की जीत
दोस्त यही दुनिया की रीत
तुम्हें मुबारक मन का मीत.....

----------


## umabua

> हारेगा कोई जब बाजी
> तभी तो होगी किसी की जीत
> दोस्त यही दुनिया की रीत
> तुम्हें मुबारक मन का मीत.....


अच्छी पंक्तियाँ प्रस्तुत की हैं आपने मित्र बेन 10. धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छी पंक्तियाँ प्रस्तुत की हैं आपने मित्र बेन 10. धन्यवाद।


शुक्रिया चचा!
रेपो के लिए भी ठेंक्स :o

----------


## satya_anveshi

किसी के दिल की मायूसी जहाँ से हो के गुज़री है,
हमारी सारी चालाकी वहीं पे खो के गुज़री है,
तुम्हारी और हमारी रात में बस फर्क इतना है,
तुम्हारी सो के गुज़री है,
हमारी रो के गुज़री है...

----------


## umabua

> किसी के दिल की मायूसी जहाँ से हो के गुज़री है,
> हमारी सारी चालाकी वहीं पे खो के गुज़री है,
> तुम्हारी और हमारी रात में बस फर्क इतना है,
> तुम्हारी सो के गुज़री है,
> हमारी रो के गुज़री है...


अच्छी पंक्तियाँ हैं बेन10 महोदय। धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छी पंक्तियाँ हैं बेन10 महोदय। धन्यवाद।


धन्यवाद उमा जी। :)
आप भी कुछ......

----------


## umabua

> धन्यवाद उमा जी। :)
> आप भी कुछ......


गलत ढूंढते हैं सही ढूंढते हैं, 
जो सब ढूंढते हैं यहीं ढूंढते हैं 
जो मिलता नहीं बस वही ढूंढते हैं 
वो मिल जाए गर तो कमी ढूंढते हैं 
कमी से परेशां ज़मीं ढूंढते हैं 
ज़मीं भी बहुत दूर की ढूंढते हैं 
बहुत दूर खुद में नमी ढूंढते हैं 
नमन अनमने बन खुदी ढूंढते हैं 
खुदी में खुदा बंदगी ढूंढते हैं 
खुदा नाम बंदे बदी ढूंढते हैं 
बदी नेक से सट लगी ढूंढते हैं 
लगी में तने ताज़गी ढूंढते हैं 
गुमे फूल पत्ती हरी ढूंढते हैं 
कांटे जो चितवन हँसी ढूंढते हैं 
हँसी घुलमिली पी खुशी ढूंढते हैं 
खुशी इश्तिहारों की सी ढूंढते हैं
मुनादी में खबरों का जी ढूंढते हैं
खबर हो डरों में डली ढूंढते हैं 
डर की वजह की धड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
वजह से धनक गड़बड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
शुबहे बा शक हर घड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
टिकटिक न जानी कही ढूंढते हैं 
अज़ानों में अपनी सुनी ढूंढते हैं
अँधेरे जला रोशनी ढूंढते हैं 
सुबह रोज़ की हड़बड़ी ढूंढते हैं
जल्दी जली दोपहरी ढूंढते हैं 
जले शाम हाज़िर छड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
सहारे इमारत खड़ी ढूंढते हैं
साँपों में सीढ़ी चढ़ी ढूंढते हैं
चढ़े हों तो पारे कई ढूंढते हैं 
कई मन के मारे परी ढूंढते हैं 
परीज़ाद सपने नई ढूंढते हैं 
पुराने रिसाले बही ढूंढते हैं 
बाढ़ों से बच कर रही ढूंढते हैं 
सूखे सफर तिश्नगी ढूंढते हैं 
पिपासा जिज्ञासा रंगी ढूंढते हैं 
रंगों में फ़ाज़िल कड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
कड़ी जोड़ती फुलझड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
पटाखों में बड़की लड़ी ढूंढते हैं 
फूटे बरस की भरी ढूंढते हैं 
भरती नदी और तरी ढूंढते हैं 
लहर से किनारे ज़री ढूंढते हैं 
किनारों के खोटे खरी ढूंढते हैं 
खरी मनकरी मसखरी ढूंढते हैं 
ठठ्ठों से जहमत बनी ढूंढते हैं
बनों में छितर चांदनी ढूंढते हैं
सितारों पे हरकत जगी ढूंढते हैं 
नजूमी कलम दिल्लगी ढूंढते हैं 
कल के नज़ारे अभी ढूंढते हैं 
गुज़रा हुआ कल सभी ढूंढते हैं 
जो है उसमें कुछ बानगी ढूंढते हैं 
सांचों में सच सरकशी ढूंढते हैं 
बगावत के पल हमनशीं ढूंढते हैं
रिन्दों में पर्दानशीं ढूंढते हैं 
पर्दों में बातें बुरी ढूंढते हैं
बदमाश सारे नबी ढूंढते हैं 
शरीरों में शहरी शबी ढूंढते हैं
कस्बों में हसरत दबी ढूंढते हैं
दबे गाँव गाड़ी रुकी ढूंढते हैं
सिगनल में तीखी सखी ढूंढते हैं 
मिर्चों से आँखें धुंकी ढूंढते हैं 
नज़रें उतारे यकीं ढूंढते हैं
भरोसे फलक में मकीं ढूंढते हैं
पता नाम सा कुछ कोई ढूंढते हैं 
कहीं कुछ भी हासिल नहीं ढूंढते हैं
हिसाबों की गोली दगी ढूंढते हैं
लगी जो लगन की पगी ढूंढते हैं 
पग थक गए बेदमी ढूंढते हैं
मुक़र्रर के दम ज़िंदगी ढूंढते हैं
ज़िंदा मुरादें सगी ढूंढते हैं
अपने से सब आदमी ढूंढते हैं 
अलख ढूंढते अलग ही ढूंढते हैं 
वो जो हैं जहां वो वहीं ढूंढते हैं
-मनीष जो' शी

----------


## satya_anveshi

न जाने क्यूँ, होता है ये ज़िंदगी के साथ
अचानक ये मन
किसी के जाने के बाद, करे फिर उसकी याद
छोटी-छोटी सी बात
न जाने क्यूँ.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कुछ बोलिए या न बोलिए,सब सुनाई दे रहा है,
> क्या छिपा रहें हैं बेवजह, सब दिखाई दे रहा है,
> आप खुद की अदालत में अब कैसे बच पाएंगे,
> आपका दिल आपके खिलाफ गवाही दे रहा है,
> जिस उम्र में कोई टॉफी के लिए ज़िद्द करता है,
> उसी उम्र में कोई माँ -बाप को कमाई दे रहा है,
> आज १५ अगस्त  है, चलो टी॰ वी॰ खोलें,
> लाल किले की छत पर चढ़ कोई सफाई दे रहा है,
> हमने जिसे वोट दे कर, अपनी किस्मत सौंपी थी,
> वो हमें घोटाले, भूख और मँहगाई दे रहा है................



बहुत अच्छी लाइने हैं तने हुए बेंत जी...
पर.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.२६ जनवरी की जगह १५ अगस्त कर दें.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत अच्छी लाइने हैं तने हुए बेंत जी...
> पर.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


हा हा हा हा
क्यों चचा, कॉपी पेस्ट पकड़ी गई न मेरी.....

----------


## alysweety

> भँवर में हैं सफीना रात का पतवार छूटी है
> हम दोनों में जो हुई वो तकरार झूठी है,
> किनारे दर्द की बस्ती के साहूकार बैठे हैं
> तुम्हारे ख्वाब में आने की हसरत आज भी है मगर
> सुना है द्वार पर पलकों के पहरेदार बैठे हैं.....



सुंदर ........
बहुत सुंदर ...............

----------


## vedant thakur

ये इश्क  नहीं मुश्किल बस इतना समझ लीजिये
कब आग का दरिया है कब डूब कर जाना है 
मायूस ना हो आशिक़ मिल जायेगी माशूक़ा 
बस इतनी सी ज़ेहमत है मोबाइल उठाना है ...

----------


## vedant thakur

कहां निकलती हैं नमकीन सूरतें घर से
नमक की शहर में क़ीमत जो बढ़ गयी प्यारे 
नमक-हलालों की यूं ही कमी है दुनिया में
नमक हरामों की औक़ात बढ़ गयी प्यारे

----------


## umabua

गिले हैं हज़ारों कि बदले हो क्यों तुम 
मगर अब करें क्यों गिला अजनबी से 
अज़ल है नींदे गंवाने का सिलसिला 
ये अच्छा नहीं सिलसिला अज़नबी से

----------


## satya_anveshi

> गिले हैं हज़ारों कि बदले हो क्यों तुम 
> मगर अब करें क्यों गिला अजनबी से 
> अज़ल है नींदे गंवाने का सिलसिला 
> ये अच्छा नहीं सिलसिला अज़नबी से


बेहद खूबसूरत बंदिश है उमा जी। लाल रंग में जो किया है, बहुत कुछ कह जाता है।

अज़ल का अर्थ पता हो तो कृपया बताएँ।

----------


## vedant thakur

> बेहद खूबसूरत बंदिश है उमा जी। लाल रंग में जो किया है, बहुत कुछ कह जाता है।
> 
> अज़ल का अर्थ पता हो तो कृपया बताएँ।


यदि यह अजल है (न कि अज़ल) तो इसका अर्थ मृत्यु होता है जी.............

----------


## vedant thakur

अब्र में छुप गया है आधा चाँद 
चाँदनी छ्न रही है शाखों से 
जैसे खिड़की का एक पट खोले 
झाँकता हो कोई सलाखों से

----------


## vedant thakur

चंद लम्हों को तेरे आने से 
तपिश-ए-दिल ने क्या सुकूँ पाया
धूप में गर्म कोहसारों पर 
अब्र का जैसे दौड़ता साया

----------


## vedant thakur

इक नई नज़्म कह रहा हूँ मैं
अपने जज़बात की हसीं तहरीर 
किस मोहब्बत से तक रही है मुझे 
दूर रक्खी हुई तेरी तस्वीर

----------


## satya_anveshi

सहयोग और सुंदर प्रस्तुतीयों के लिए आभार वेदांत जी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

ना जाने क्यूँ दिल में उतर जाते हैं वो लोग...
जिन लोगों से किस्मत के सितारे नहीं मिलते
चल तो रहे हैं साथ मगर
फिर भी दरिया के किनारे नहीं मिलते...
जिंदगी है आज उस मोड़ पर ज़हीर
कभी वो नहीं मिलते और कभी हम नहीं मिलते....

----------


## vedant thakur

ये मुजस्स्म सिमटती मेरी रूह 
और बाक़ी है कुछ नफ़स का खेल 
उफ़ मेरे गिर्द ये तेरी बांहें 
टूटती शाख पर लिपटती बेल

मुजस्स्म------- मूर्ति

----------


## vedant thakur

ये किसका ढलक गया है आंचल
तारों की निगाह झुक गई है 
ये किस की मचल गई हैं ज़ुल्फ़ें 
जाती हुई रात रुक गई है

----------


## vedant thakur

अपने उपासकों के मध्य


अपने होने की सत्यतता परखने के लिये


एक दिन/ भगवान ने माया रची


और/मंदिर स्थित मूर्ति में


अवस्थित हुआ


मस्जिद की दीवारों में समाया


हवा बनकर/वह मँडराया खूब


चर्च के क्रास के चारों तरफ़


गुरुद्वारों के कंगूरों पर बैठा


चिड़िया बनकर ।


हर जगह उसे अनुभव हुआ।


कि वह कहीं नहीं है


सब जगह/संगीनों के पहरे में


एक श्रम है/वह श्रम


जिसे करने को मनुष्य विवश है


रोटी के लिये


कपड़े के लिये


खाँसते बाप के उपचार के लिये


अन्धी विकलांग मां की बैसाखी  के


लिये/ जवान हो चली बिटिया  की


शादी के लिये


और न जाने किस किस के लिये


अरे हाँ याद आया


मुर्गा मछली शराब के लिये


बड़े छोटे के गोश्त को मिलाकर


बनाये गये


दो सीख कबाब के लिये


और


मुहल्ले की मुख्य के मुहाने पर


होने वाले


जुआ में


एक/ हाँ बस एक


दाँव लगाने के लिये


भगवान को अनुभव हुआ यह भी


कि


उसके नाम पर


प्रायोजित


आयोजित


प्रार्थना सभाओं छिपी रहती है


तानाशाहों के अस्तित्व की लड़ाई


जो


लड़ी जाती है


धर्मग्रन्थों की मनमानी व्याख्यों के


हथियारों से


जो/ करतीहैं/ नेस्तनाबूद/


उसके/ अर्थात


भगवान के अस्तित्व को

----------


## umabua

अमंत्रं अक्षरं नास्ति , नास्ति मूलं अनौषधं ।
अयोग्यः पुरुषः नास्ति, योजकः तत्र दुर्लभ: ॥
— शुक्राचार्य

कोई अक्षर ऐसा नही है जिससे (कोई) मन्त्र न शुरु होता हो , कोई ऐसा मूल (जड़) नही है , जिससे कोई औषधि न बनती हो और कोई भी आदमी अयोग्य नही होता , उसको काम मे लेने वाले (मैनेजर) ही दुर्लभ हैं ।

----------


## umabua

कोऽतिभारः समर्थानामं , किं दूरं व्यवसायिनाम् ।
को विदेशः सविद्यानां , कः परः प्रियवादिनाम् ॥
— पंचतंत्र

जो समर्थ (शक्तिशाली)हैं उनके लिये अति भार क्या है ? व्यवसायियों  के लिये (व्यापार के लिए) दूरी  क्या है?
विद्वानों (समझदार व्यक्तियों) के लिये क्या देश और क्या विदेश है? प्रिय बोलने वालों के लिये कौन पराया है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

तुम अगर नहीं आयी, गीत गा ना पाऊंगा
सांस साथ छोड़ेगी, सुर सजा ना पाऊंगा
तान भावना की है, शब्द-शब्द दर्पण है
बांसुरी चली आओ, होंठ का निमंत्रण है....

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> तुम अगर नहीं आयी, गीत गा ना पाऊंगा
> सांस साथ छोड़ेगी, सुर सजा ना पाऊंगा
> तान भावना की है, शब्द-शब्द दर्पण है
> बांसुरी चली आओ, होंठ का निमंत्रण है....


तान भावना की है, शब्द-शब्द दर्पण है
बांसुरी चली आओ, होंठ का निमंत्रण है.
बहुत खूब !!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

चौराहे पर लुटा चीर
प्यादे से पिट गया वजीर
चलूँ आखिरी चाल की बाजी
छोड़ विरक्ती रचाऊँ मैं?
राह कौन सी जाऊँ मैं?
सपना जन्मा और मर गया
मधु ऋतु में ही बाग झड़ गया
तिनके बिखरे हुये बटोरूं
या नवसृष्टी सजाऊँ मैं?
राह कौन सी जाऊँ मैं?
दो दिन मिले उधार में
घाटे के व्यापार में
क्षण क्षण का हिसाब जोड़ूं मैं
या पूंजी शेष लुटाऊँ मैं?
राह कौन सी जाऊँ मैं?

----------


## vedant thakur

चंद लम्हों को तेरे आने से 
तपिश-ए-दिल ने क्या सुकूँ पाया
धूप में गर्म कोहसारों पर 
अब्र का जैसे दौड़ता साया

----------


## vedant thakur

इक नई नज़्म कह रहा हूँ मैं
अपने जज़बात की हसीं तहरीर 
किस मोहब्बत से तक रही है मुझे 
दूर रक्खी हुई तेरी तस्वीर

----------


## vedant thakur

ये मुजस्स्म सिमटती मेरी रूह 
और बाक़ी है कुछ नफ़स का खेल 
उफ़ मेरे गिर्द ये तेरी बांहें 
टूटती शाख पर लिपटती बेल

----------


## vedant thakur

जब नाम तेरा प्यार से लिखती हैं उँगलियाँ 
मेरी तरफ़ ज़माने की उठती हैं उँगलियाँ 

दामन सनम का हाथ में आया था एक पल 
दिन रात उस एक पल से महकती हैं उँगलियाँ 

जिस दिन से दूर हो गये उस दिन से ही सनम 
बस दिन तुम्हारे आने के गिनती हैं उँगलियाँ 

पत्थर तराश कर न बना ताज एक नया 
फ़नकार की ज़माने में कटती हैं उँगलियाँ

----------


## umabua

सुबह की आस किसी लम्हे जो घट जाती है 
ज़िन्दगी शाम के ख्वाबों से लिपट जाती है  
आहटे कौन सी ख़्वाबों में बसी हैं जाने 
आज भी रात गए नींद उचट जाती है

----------


## satya_anveshi

चली आती हैं दबे पाँव तेरी यादें शाम ढले
के होती है चिरागीन दिल की महफ़िल शाम ढले
हुए तुम किन राहों के मुसाफिर, इतना तो बता देते
के लौट आते हैं पंछी भी घर को शाम ढले

----------


## umabua

इतनी मिलती है मेरी ग़ज़लों से सूरत तेरी
लोग तुझको मेरा महबूब समझते होंगे 

मैं समझता था मुहब्बत की ज़बाँ ख़ुश्बू है
फूल से लोग इसे ख़ूब समझते होंगे

----------


## satya_anveshi

नर से हमको नारायण, फिर बनकर के बतलाना होगा
मानव फिर से जाग गया है, जग को ये समझाना होगा
चक्र सुदर्शन ले कर फिर से, युद्ध भूमि में उतरेंगे हम...
शिशुपालों का गला काट कर, हमको पाप घटाना होगा
सहनशीलता की एक सीमा है, धरती और मानवता की
इसे लाँघना विप्लव लाता, यह सब को दिखलाना होगा
संभव है ये खेल पाप का, कुछ दिन तक त्यौहार मना ले
लेकिन आखिर इसे हरा कर, हमको इसे मिटाना होगा
जो मानव दानव बन कर के, दुनिया के दिल से खेलेगा
जिस दिन चाहेगी मानवता, उसको शीश झुकाना होगा
शैतानी फितरत घमंड से चूर अगर है.... कह दो उससे
उसे मिटा के रख देंगे हम, जिस दिन हमें मिटाना होगा
देश,समाज, राष्ट्र की चिंता, जिम्मेदारी है समाज की
कभी जो इस पर संकट आए, हमको शस्त्र उठाना होगा
धर्मवीर और कर्मवीर हम, धर्म न जग से मिटने देंगे
साँस-साँस इसपे निसार कर, जग को हमें सजाना होगा
राम-कृष्ण और राधा-सीता की, जन्म भूमि है यह धरती
पोषण दे कर हमें पुण्य को....... पापों से टकराना होगा
शस्त्र-शास्त्र, साहस, सुकृत्य से, जग का हम कल्याण करेंगे
मानव बन कर जन्म लिया है, मानव-धर्म निभाना होगा........

----------


## umabua

क्या रिश्ते बदल रहे हैं:

जब मैं छोटा था, शायद दुनिया
बहुत बड़ी हुआ करती थी..
मुझे याद है मेरे घर से “स्कूल” तक
का वो रास्ता, क्या क्या नहीं था वहां,
चाट के ठेले, जलेबी की दुकान,
बर्फ के गोले, सब कुछ,
अब वहां “मोबाइल शॉप”,
“विडियो पार्लर” हैं,
फिर भी सब सूना है..

शायद अब दुनिया सिमट रही है…
जब मैं छोटा था,
शायद शामें बहुत लम्बी हुआ करती थीं…
मैं हाथ में पतंग की डोर पकड़े,
घंटों उड़ा करता था,
वो लम्बी “साइकिल रेस”,
वो बचपन के खेल,
वो हर शाम थक के चूर हो जाना,

अब शाम नहीं होती, दिन ढलता है
और सीधे रात हो जाती है.
शायद वक्त सिमट रहा है..
जब मैं छोटा था,
शायद दोस्ती
बहुत गहरी हुआ करती थी,
दिन भर वो हुजूम बनाकर खेलना,
वो दोस्तों के घर का खाना,
वो लड़कियों की बातें,
वो साथ रोना…
अब भी मेरे कई दोस्त हैं,
पर दोस्ती जाने कहाँ है,
जब भी “traffic signal” पे मिलते हैं
“Hi” हो जाती है,

और अपने अपने रास्ते चल देते हैं,
होली, दीवाली, जन्मदिन,
नए साल पर बस SMS आ जाते हैं,
शायद अब रिश्ते बदल रहें हैं..
जब मैं छोटा था,
तब खेल भी अजीब हुआ करते थे,
छुपन छुपाई, लंगडी टांग,
पोषम पा, कट केक,
टिप्पी टीपी टाप.
अब internet, office,
से फुर्सत ही नहीं मिलती..

शायद ज़िन्दगी बदल रही है.
जिंदगी का सबसे बड़ा सच यही है..
जो अक्सर कबरिस्तान के बाहर
बोर्ड पर लिखा होता है…
“मंजिल तो यही थी,
बस जिंदगी गुज़र गयी मेरी
यहाँ आते आते”

----------


## umabua

शादी से पहले जो प्रेमी रहता है लाइम लाईट में,
शादी के बाद बीवी कर देती है उसको साइड में,
पति जोड़ता है पत्नी घटाती है,
पति मल्टीप्लाई करता है और पत्नी करती डिवाइड,
शादी से पहले वह प्यार में खो जाता है,
शादी के बाद तो प्यार ही खो जाता है,
पति पर कैसे कसे लगाम यह सोच दिमाग में आते हैं ट्रिक्*स,
असफल प्रेम बनता है इतिहास तो सफल बन जाता है मैथमेटिक्स

----------


## umabua

फेसबुक सा फेस है तेरा, गूगल सी हैं आँखें,
एंटर करके सर्च करूँ तो बस मुझको ही ताकें|

रेडिफ जैसे लाल गाल तेरे हॉटमेल से होंठ,
बलखा के चलती है जब तू लगे जिगर पे चोट|

सुराही दार गर्दन तेरी लगती ज्यों जी-मेल,
अपने दिल के इंटरनेट पर पढ़ मेरा ई-मेल |

मैंने अपने प्यार का फारम कर दिया है अपलोड,
लव का माउस क्लिक कर जानम कर इसे डाउनलोड|

हुआ मैं तेरे प्यार में जोगी, तू बन जा मेरी जोगिन,
अपने दिल की वेबसाईट पर कर ले मुझको लोगिन|

तेरे दिल की हार्डडिस्क में और कोई न आये,
करे कोई कोशिश भी तो पासवर्ड इनवैलिड बतलाये |

गली मोहल्ले के वायरस जो तुझ पर डोरे डालें,
एन्टी वायरस सा मैं बनकर नाकाम कर दूँ सब चालें|

अपने मन की मेमोरी में सेव तुझे रखूँगा,
तेरी यादों की पैन ड्राइव को दिल के पास रखूँगा|

तेरे रूप के मॉनिटर को बुझने कभी न दूँगा,
बनके तेरा यू पी एस मैं निर्बाधित पावर दूँगा |

भेज रहा हूँ तुम्हें निमंत्रण फेसबुक पर आने का,
तोतों को मिलता है जहाँ मौका चोंच लड़ाने का|

फेसबुक की ऑनलाईन पर बत्ती हरी जलाएंगे,
फेसबुक जो हुआ फेल तो ओयेपेजेस पर पींग बढ़ायेंगे|

एक-दूजे के दिल का डाटा आपस में शेयर करायेंगे,
फिर हम दोनों दूर के पंछी एक डाल के हो जायेंगे|

की-बोर्ड और उँगलियों जैसा होगा हमारा प्यार,
बिन तेरे मैं बिना मेरे तू होगी बस बेकार|

फिर हम आजाद पंछी शादी के सी पी यू में बन्ध जायेंगे,
इस दुनिया से दूर डिजिटल की धरती पे घर बनाएँगे|

फिर हम दोनों प्यासे-प्रेमी नजदीक से नजदीकतर आते जायेंगे,
जुड़े हुए थे अब तक सॉफ्टवेयर से अब हार्डवेयर से जुड़ जायेंगे|

तेरे तन के मदरबोर्ड पर जब हम दोनों के बिट टकराएँगे,
बिट से बाइट्स, फिर मेगा बाइट्स फिर गीगा बाइट्स बन जायेंगे|

ऐसी आधुनिक तकनीकयुक्त बच्चे जब इस धरती पर आयेंगे,
सच कहता हूँ आते ही इस दुनिया में धूम मचाएंगे|

डाक्टर और नर्स सभी दांतों तले उंगली दबाएंगे,
होगे हमारे 3G बच्चे और याहू-याहू चिल्लायेंगे -

----------


## umabua

ज़ुल्फ़ बिखरा के निकले वो घर से
देखो बादल कहाँ आज बरसे
फिर हुईं धड़कनें तेज़ दिल की
फिर वो गुज़रे हैं शायद इधर से

----------


## umabua

रामधारी सिंह "दिनकर"

रात यों कहने लगा मुझसे गगन का चाँद,
आदमी भी क्या अनोखा जीव है ।
उलझनें अपनी बनाकर आप ही फँसता,
और फिर बेचैन हो जगता, न सोता है ।

जानता है तू कि मैं कितना पुराना हूँ?
मैं चुका हूँ देख मनु को जनमते-मरते ।
और लाखों बार तुझ-से पागलों को भी
चाँदनी में बैठ स्वप्नों पर सही करते।

आदमी का स्वप्न? है वह बुलबुला जल का
आज उठता और कल फिर फूट जाता है ।
किन्तु, फिर भी धन्य ठहरा आदमी ही तो
बुलबुलों से खेलता, कविता बनाता है ।

मैं न बोला किन्तु मेरी रागिनी बोली,
देख फिर से चाँद! मुझको जानता है तू?
स्वप्न मेरे बुलबुले हैं? है यही पानी,
आग को भी क्या नहीं पहचानता है तू?

मैं न वह जो स्वप्न पर केवल सही करते,
आग में उसको गला लोहा बनाता हूँ ।
और उस पर नींव रखता हूँ नये घर की,
इस तरह दीवार फौलादी उठाता हूँ ।

मनु नहीं, मनु-पुत्र है यह सामने, जिसकी
कल्पना की जीभ में भी धार होती है ।
वाण ही होते विचारों के नहीं केवल,
स्वप्न के भी हाथ में तलवार होती है।

स्वर्ग के सम्राट को जाकर खबर कर दे
रोज ही आकाश चढ़ते जा रहे हैं वे ।
रोकिये, जैसे बने इन स्वप्नवालों को,
स्वर्ग की ही ओर बढ़ते आ रहे हैं वे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मैं जिन को दे कर निवाला गया हूँ, उन्हीं के दर से उछाला गया हूँ

जो घर मैंने बना कर दिया था उन्हें, मैं उसी घर से निकाला गया हूँ....!
(जगदीश सोलंकी)

----------


## umabua

मचली जाएँ लटें, लिपटी जाए हवा
जलता जाए बदन, रोती जाए वफ़ा
बेवफ़ा मत सता मिल भी जा आ भी जा
कि ख़ता क्या बता क्यों ये दे दी सज़ा।

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैं जिन को दे कर निवाला गया हूँ, उन्हीं के दर से उछाला गया हूँ
> 
> जो घर मैंने बना कर दिया था उन्हें, मैं उसी घर से निकाला गया हूँ....!
> (जगदीश सोलंकी)


सही बात है यह

----------


## umabua

मैं नज़र से पी रहा हूँ ये समाँ बदल न जाए
न झुकाओ तुम निग़ाहें कहीं रात ढल न जाए।
मेरे अश्क भी हैं इसमें ये शराब उबल न जाए
मेरा जाम छूने वाले तेरा हाथ जल न जाए।

----------


## umabua

जब जाग उठे अरमान,
तो कैसे नींद आये 
घर में हो हसीं मेहमान,
तो कैसे नींद आये

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## satya_anveshi

नदी के रास्ते में आ गए हम,
लहर बाँधी, किनारे खा गए हम...

----------


## umabua

आँख बन गई है सज़ल देखिये
है सूखा पड़ा नयनजल देखिये
अब कहेंगे नहीं हम कभी आपसे
आखिरी मर्तबा एक पल देखिये

बिन तुम्हारे जिए हम ज़माने कई
याद आये मुझे दिन पुराने कई
तुम बिना चाँदनी अग्नि जैसी लगी
रो के बीते हैं सावन सुहाने कई
एक दिन शब्द के भी अकिंचन थे हम
गीत का ही बना अब महल देखिये

अब कहेंगे नहीं…..

तुम बिना भूल बैठे हैं बातें कई
करवटों में ही सिमटी हैं रातें कई
लोग हँसते हैं अब मेरे हालात पर
छेड़ जाते हैं ज़ख्म आते-जाते कई
पीड़ा के जल से है सींचा गया
गम के दलदल में खिलता कमल देखिये

अब कहेंगे नहीं…..

तुने थामा नहीं हाथ मेरा तो क्या
खुद के ही पैर पर हम खड़े हो गए
जो छोटा समझता था कल तक मुझे
आज उसी के लिए हम बड़े हो गए
तोड़ देता था वादा जो तुमसे कभी
अपने वादे पर है वो अचल देखिये

अब कहेंगे नहीं…..

बिन तुम्हारे मुझे दौलत, शोहरत मिली
बस तुम्हारे शिवा नहीं कोई कमी
तुम जो होती तो होता जीना मुकम्मल मेरा
पर तुम्हारे बिना है कली अधखिली
अमृत भरा है कलश में मेरे
मगर पी रहा हूँ गरल देखिये

अब कहेंगे नहीं…..

तुने छोड़ा मुझे तो मैंने उड़ाने भरी
मेरी सब ख्वाहिशे आसमां पर गिरी
ख्वाब में भी दुनियाँ ने ठुकराया पर
अब हकीकत में मुझको बुलाने लगी
यह सम्मान सारे अधूरे से हैं
है अधूरी पड़ी यह गज़ल देखिये

अब कहेंगे नहीं…..

- आशीष 
(साभार : इन्टरनेट)

----------


## umabua

हमसफ़र बन कर हम साथ हैं आज भी
फिर भी है ये सफ़र अजनबी - अजनबी
राह भी अजनबी है, मोड़ भी अजनबी
जाएँ हम किधर, अजनबी - अजनबी

----------


## umabua

डाइनिंग टेबल पर खाना देख कर बच्चा भड़का 
फिर वही सब्जी, रोटी और दाल में तडका??
मैंने कहा था न कि मैं पिज्जा खाऊँगा 
मैं इस खाने को हाथ नहीं लगाऊँगा 
बच्चे ने थाली उठायी 
और खिड़की के बाहर गिरायी 
बाहर था एक कुत्ता बड़ा 
और एक आदमी खडा 
गिरता भोजन देख कर दोनों लपके 
रोटी की तरफ दोनों झपटे 
कुत्ता आदमी पर भौंका 
आदमी ने खुद को रोटी पर झोंका 
और हाथों में दबाया 
हैरान कुत्ता कुछ भी नहीं समझ पायाउसने भी रोटी की दूसरी तरफ मुँह लगाया 
दोनों भिड़े 
जानवरों की तरह लड़े 
एक तो था ही जानवर 
दूसरा भी बन गया था जानवर 
आदमी जमीन पर गिर गया 
कुत्ता उसके ऊपर चढ़ गया 
कुत्ता गुर्रा रहा था ....
अब आदमी कुत्ता है या 
कुत्ता आदमी है ??
कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था 
नीचे पड़े आदमी का हाथ लहराया 
उसके हाथ में एक पत्थर आया 
कुत्ता काँय काँय करते हुए भागा 
आदमी जैसे सोते हुए जागा 
हुआ उठ खडा 
और लडखडाते क़दमों से चल पडा 
वह कराह रहा था रह रह कर 
उसके हाथों से टपक रहा था खून बह बह कर 
आदमी ने एक झोपडी का दरवाजा थपकाया 
एक बच्चा बाहर आया और चिल्लाया 
आ जाओ, सब आ जाओ 
बापू रोटी लाया 
देखो बापू आया रोटी लाया 
देखो बापू आया रोटी लाया 
-सुरेन्द्र

----------


## umabua

एक आठ साल के बच्चे की माँ मर जाती  है ..............

दो वर्ष बाद .....

बाप ने अपने बेटे से पूछा,"बेटे तुझे अपनी मरी हुयी माँ और इस नयी माँ में क्या फर्क महसूस हुआ है ?"
"मेरी मरी हुयी माँ झूठी थी जबकि मेरी नयी माँ बिलकुल सच्ची है।" बच्चे ने दो टूक जवाब दिया।
पास में बैठी नयी माँ मुस्कुराई थी जब कि चौंकते हुए बाप ने पूछा, 'बेटे, तू अपनी असली माँ को झूठा कह रहा है और अपनी सौतेली माँ को सच्चा .. ऐसा क्यों?
बेटे ने स्पष्ट किया,"मेरी असली माँ मेरी शैतानियों पर मुझे डांटती थी और कहती थी कि वह मुझे खाना नहीं देगी। बाद में मुझे गाँव से खोज कर लाती और खाना खिलाती थी। मेरी नयी माँ मेरी शैतानियों पर डांटती है और कहती है कि वह मुझे खाना नहीं देगी। वह सच्ची है क्योंकि पिछले  तीन दिनों से उसने मुझे खाना नहीं दिया है।"    

 बाप का झुका हुआ सर इस सच से पराजित होने का लक्षण था।

----------


## umabua

इन आफतों को भुला दो यार 
इस हालत में मुस्कुरा दो यार 
दुनिया चाहती है मायूस देखना 
तुम ज़रा खिलखिला दो यार 
सर पर सवार है फतूर बनके 
हिलाकर गर्दन गिरा दो यार 
अकड़ है आसमान सी जिनकी 
धूल  उनको चटा दो यार 
कमज़ोर कहा करते है अक्सर 
कुर्सियां उनकी हिला दो यार 
निबट लेंगे जुल्म-ज़माने से 
एक ज़रा हौसला बढ़ा लो यार 


(source : internet blogs)

----------


## umabua

बवाल है बवाल है 
बड़ा अजब हाल है 
लापता से तंत्र में 
ये कौम बेहाल है 

पटरी से उतर गई 
मालामाल कर गई
मामा की रेल है 
भांजा निहाल है

राष्ट्र के गले पड़े 
राष्ट्रीय दामाद है
मौन है सारे देवता 
खुजली है खाज है 


नेता भी भीतर है
अभिनेता भी जेल में
भारतीय कारागार अब
राष्ट्रीय ससुराल है

बैट बॉल छोड़कर
गड्डियों का खेल है
खेल खिलाडियों का
अब ठिकाना जेल है

सबके बंद कान है
जनता हैरान है
समझ लो भैया ये
भारत निर्माण है

(source : internet blogs)

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मेडम उम्माबुआ जी खाश आपके लिए एक रचना पेश कर रहा हूँ<<
वह आता दो टूक कलेजे के करता 
पछताता पथ पर आता।
पेट पीठ दोनों मिलकर हैं एक,
चल रहा लकुटिया टेक,
मुट्ठी भर दाने को--
भूख मिटाने को 
मुँह फटी पुरानी झोली का फैलाता
दो टूक कलेजे के करता 
पछताता पथ पर आता

साथ दो बच्चे भी हैं सदा हाथ फैलाये,
बायें से वे मलते हुए पेट को चलते,
और दाहिना दया दृष्टि-पाने की ओर बढ़ाये।
भूख से सूख ओठ जब जाते 
दाता-भाग्य विधाता से क्या पाते?
घूँट आँसुओं के पीकर रह जाते।
चाट रहे जूठी पत्तल 
वे सभी सड़क पर खड़े हुए,
और झपट लेने को उनसे 
कुत्ते भी हैं अड़े हुए!

सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी "निराला" 
<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

कैसे मैं कहूं तुमसे कि खोकर तुम्हें हैरान हूं मैं।
ये अश्रुओं के आघात से व्याकुल नयन,
ये विचलित सी, रुकती सी हृदय गति,
ये व्यथाऐं और संग में शब्दों की यह विकल रागिनी,
हाथों में आभासित होता अकारण कंपन.
मुखपटल पर पड़ती हुई झाईयां ,
नसों से मष्तिष्क तक नित चढ़ता उतरता सा ज्वर,
अब इस भांति परिलक्षित हो रहा है सब,
के जैसे जिन्दगी अपनी वीथिका को तज कर,
सदा-सदा के लिए मृत्यु शैय्या को चूमना चाहती है.
और आत्मा शान्ति की खोज में एकाकी होकर ,
अन्तिम रूप से बस तुममें विलयित हो जाना चाहती है.
शब्दों की कमी नहीं अब व्यथाऐं लिखने हेतु,
पर मात्र इतना ही लिख रहा हूं:
"कैसे मैं कहूं तुमसे कि खोकर तुम्हें हैरान हूं मैं "।

-'प्रसून'

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

प्रिय मीटर आपके द्वारा प्रविष्ट की गयी इस अमूल्य कविता के लिए बेहद आभार .... इस कविता के भाव  हृदय में संयोजित उन अमूल्य पलों को झकझोर देते हैं जिन्हें कोई भी किसी से भी बांटना नही चाहेगा | पुनः धन्यवाद मीटर !!

----------


## loolugupta

bahut badhiya prastuti mitra

----------


## loolugupta

lage rahiye aur post kariye

----------


## loolugupta

man ko chhune wali kavitaye hai

----------


## satya_anveshi

सरिता तो कई बुलाएँगी, क्यों जाऊँ उनके घाट प्रिये?
सुनलो तुम ध्यान लगा करके, कहता हूँ चूम ललाट प्रिये ,
मैं प्रेम-पिपासित प्रियतमा, तू प्रेम-सुधा की धारा है।
तन पर, मन पर, इस जीवन पर, केवल अधिकार तुम्हारा है।।

----------


## satya_anveshi

तुम अमर राग-माला बनो तो सही
एक पावन शिवाला बनो तो सही
लोग पढ़ लेंगे तुमसे सबक प्यार का
प्रीत की पाठशाला बनो तो सही.…

----------


## satya_anveshi

अब मुझसे कभी राज़-ए-दिल बयाँ नहीं करती
मेरे लिए अब कभी भी दुआ नहीं करती
ये बात सच है वो है मेरी ''ज़िन्दगी'' सौरभ
और ''ज़िन्दगी'' तो कभी वफ़ा नहीं करती

----------


## satya_anveshi

झील पर बादल बरसता है हमारे देश में
खेत पानी को तरसता है हमारे देश में
पागलों और दीवानो को छोड़ कर....
कौन हँसता है हमारे देश में.........

----------


## kajal janu

*दोस्ती   फूलों सी नाजुक चीज है दोस्ती, सुर्ख गुलाब की महक है दोस्ती, सदा हँसने हँसाने वाला पल है दोस्ती, दुखों के सागर में एक कश्ती है दोस्ती, काँटों के दामन में महकता फूल है दोस्ती, जिंदगी भर साथ निभाने वाला रिश्ता है दोस्ती , रिश्तों की नजाकत को समझती है दोस्ती, रिश्तों में विश्वास दिलाती है दोस्ती, तन्हाई में सहारा देती है दोस्ती, मझधार में किनारा है दोस्ती, जिंदगी भर जीवन में महकती है दोस्ती, किसी-किसी के नसीब में आती है दोस्ती, हर खुशी हर गम का सहारा है दोस्ती, हर आँख में बसने वाला नजारा है दोस्ती, कमी है इस जमीं पर समझने वालों की वरना इस जमीं पर बंदो की बंदगी है दोस्ती*

----------


## pradeep89

Bahut badhiya kavita he

----------


## sajan love

वो पुरानी यादें, यूँही सिमटती जा रही है आजकल,बस चंद लम्हों में, बिखरती जा रही है आजकल...एक चिंगारी उठा लाये थे कभी अपनी ही बेसुधी में,वही आग बन कर हमें जला रही है आजकल...ये कदम तो पहले भी बहके हैं होश खो कर,मगर, ये राहें खुद बहकती जा रही है आजकल...अच्छे और बुरे, ज़िन्दगी में लोग कितने ही मिले,धुंधली सी एक याद होती जा रही है आजकल...जिस ज़मीं पर छोड़ आए थे निशाँ क़दमों के हम,वो ज़मीं ही खिसकती जा रही है आजकल...याद शाम की कभी आना कोई हैरत नहीं मगर,हर घड़ी उस शाम में ढ़लती जा रही है आजकल...ज़िन्दगी के थे कई मकसद हमारे भी अज़ीम मगर,ज़िन्दगी यूँ ही रेत सी फिसलती जा रही है आजकल...

----------


## gupta rahul

अच्छी बात कही है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

समय से चुरा कर कुछ वक़्त चल
जिंदगी जीते है,
चल थोड़ी बियर पीते है.
वो सपनो की चादर जो फट
गयी है,
नशे में ही सही आज उसको सीते है,
चल थोड़ी बियर पीते है.
उसको बता दो अब और इंतजार
नहीं उसका,
उसके इंतजार में न जाने कितने
दिन,
महीने और साल बीते है,
चल थोड़ी बियर पीते है.
आज गुमनाम ही सही पर शायद
एक दिन हमारा भी एक नाम
होगा,
इसी उम्मीद में रोज ये
जिंदगी जीते
है,
चल ना यार आज थोड़ी बियर
पीते
है....>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह क्या लिखा है कवी साब।

----------


## gill1313

> समय से चुरा कर कुछ वक़्त चल
> जिंदगी जीते है,
> चल थोड़ी बियर पीते है.
> वो सपनो की चादर जो फट
> गयी है,
> नशे में ही सही आज उसको सीते है,
> चल थोड़ी बियर पीते है.
> उसको बता दो अब और इंतजार
> नहीं उसका,
> ...


चल ना यार आज थोड़ी बियर
पीते
है....वाह मित्र मजा आ गया

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> चल ना यार आज थोड़ी बियर
> पीते
> है....वाह मित्र मजा आ गया


तिजोरी भरी हैं जिनकी वो दुखी हैं फिर भी,
हम खुश हैं गम की दुनिया में- जेब से भी रीते हैं
चल यार थोड़ी और बीयर पीते हैं

चल यार थोड़ी और बीयर पीते हैं 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## pradeep89

एक कविता मेरी  और से भी http://hindivichar.com/images/smilies/430.gif

----------


## satya_anveshi

बढ़िया दोस्तों....

----------


## Aeolian

badiya sutr hai.

----------


## sajan love

अभागिन
अभागिन -
सिर झुकाए बैठी है,
लेकर -
थकी हुई आँखें,
पथरायी हुई बाहें.
जिनमे न कोई मंजर है,
न कोई कहानी.
एक क्षण में बीत गई,
उसकी भरी जवानी.
क्या बचा है शेष,
कुछ यौवन के अवशेष,
वह भी  काले लिबास में,
रोज की  परिहास में.
आँचल अलग गिरा है,
तन खुला पड़ा है.
संभालती नहीं वह,
जहाँ उसकी लाज है.
जिसे सदैव ढकें रखना,
समाज में रिवाज है.
बगल में  ही सिर झुकाए,
खड़ा  बूढ़ा बाप है.
उसकी यह  वृधा-वस्था,
उसके लिए अभिशाप है.
क्या  करेगा वह भला,
जब स्वयं विधाता भी,
इस घड़ी  चुप-चाप है.
शायद वह  भी भूल गया,
क्या  सही, क्या पाप है?
आँगन में उसकी  बहन है.
जो देख, मुस्कुराती है.
कोई गीत गुनगुनाती है.
इसमें उसकी क्या है गलती,
वह अभी अबोध है.
उसे क्या पता है, यौवन,
गति या ,अवरोध है.
काश! वह  समझ पाती,
जिंदगी  की हार को.
सदियों  से होती रही,
भीषण  अत्याचार को.
अपनी  बहन के साथ घटित,
घृणित   बलात्कार को.............

----------


## sajan love

कैसा यह जहान है?
ऐ खुदा ! तू ही बता, तेरा कैसा यह जहान है?
तुने बनाया था जिसे, क्या आज वही इंसान है?
एक दी सबको लहू, और एक जैसी आत्मा,
फिर क्यों किसी के नाम में,सरदार,सिंहऔर खान है.
जिन्हें फरिश्ता जानकर, हम उनके पीछे हो लिए,
अब उन्हीं पैरों तले , कुचलती अपनी जान है.
देखता हूँ जिंदगी भर, लोग मरते हैं यहाँ,
यह जानकर कि वे भी,कुछ दिनों के मेहमान है.
हँसी तो उनपर आती है, जो रोज मौत देते है,
क्योकि वे अभी तक ,अपने मौत से अंजान है.
रौशनी इतनी जो की, कुछ भी दिखाई न दिया,
यह रौशनी भी कुछ नहीं,अंधेरे के समान है.
चंद सिक्कों के लिए , इंसान कितना गिर गया,
मैं तो क्या,तुम्हें भी, अब इसका कहाँ अनुमान है.
तेरे ही जहान से ,कितनो की दुनिया, छिनकर,
मंच से कहते हैं फिर, हमारा भी ईमान है.

----------


## sajan love

बेवफा की याद
इश्क की राहों में अब तो, ऐसी भी रुस्बाई है.
बेबसी कहो इसे तुम ,   पर वो बेवफाई है.
ख्वाब रंगी क्या सजाऊँ , गर्दिशों के घेरे में,
जब शेष मेरी जिंदगी में, बस यही तन्हाई है.
जानता तो मैं भी था, एक दिन कभी जुदाई है,
आज न तो कल सही, फिर मौत से विदाई है.
खुदा कसम तन्हाइयों में ,जिंदगी बिता देता,
जो जानता कि इश्क मेरा , इस कदर सौदाई है.
भरी दुपहरी है अभी तो ,शाम तक चढ़ाई है,
ग़मों के साए में , तेरी यादों की परछाई है.
कैसे खिला लू नया मंजर , राह उल्फत में बता,
टूटे घरोंदो की आह दिल में ,आज भी समाई है.

----------


## sajan love

क्या कहोगे तुम इसे यह भी  कोई शमशान है?
क्या कहोगे तुम इसे यह भी कोई शमशान  है,
जिधर भी देखो , हर तरफ शीशे का ही मकान है.
चांदनी छिटकी पड़ी है , सफ़ेद वस्त्रों के लिए,
हमारे घर में तो अँधेरा ,सदा से विद्यमान है.
भूखे तड़पता देखकर , जूठा निवाला दे दिया,
रहम दिल वालों का, यह कितना बड़ा एहसान है.
हम चाहें निर्वस्त्र हो ,पर सूट उनको चाहिए,
क्योकि वे हीं राष्ट्र की, गौरव गरिमा शान हैं.
धर्म पालन पूर्ण कर ,ईश्वर की पूजा क्या करें,
जब हमारी किस्मतें, इनकी ही कद्रदान हैं.
हमारी माँ को वे बनाये दासी , या बहन को वे नचायें
चुपचाप सह लो खड़े होकर ,यह भी कोई अपमान है.
वे सभ्य हैं, शिक्षित भी हैं,शक्ति सामर्थ्य से भरे,
हम तो निरे मूर्ख पापी, उधम और नादान हैं.

----------


## sajan love

मंजिल
कभी बहुत दूर , तो कभी हो पास,
कल्पना के प्याले में , भरती हो मिठास.
यह जानकर कि तुम हो, मुश्किलों का एहसास,
फिर भी तुम्हें पाने की , मुझे लगी है प्यास.
बंधनों से मुक्त हो , स्वछन्द तुम विचरती,
खयालों के साए से , दिल में तुम उतरती.
युवा उमंगें चाहती, उड़कर तुम्हें पकडती,
इतनी चंचल हो तुम , कहीं भी न ठहरती.
तेरा अनुपम, अलौकिक, अद्वितीय स्वरुप,
उत्साह और उल्लास से, भर जाता ह्रदय- कूप .
बढ़ रहा हूँ अब भी, जबकि कड़ी है धुप,
तभी तो मिलेगा मुझे, सुन्दर - सलोना रूप.
मेरी हरेक हार पर, जमाने का खिल-खिलाना,
मुकद्दर के क़हर से, फिर मुझे डराना.
लगन लगी है फिर भी, तुम्हें है सिर्फ पाना,
जहाँ तुम हो, वहीँ घर है, वहीँ मेरा ठिकाना.
कश्ती की प्यास है कि , उसे कब मिलेगा साहिल,
बेताब हूँ मै वैसे, करने को तुम्हें हासिल.
भूल गया अब मैं , है कौन तेरे काबिल,
बस तुम्हें ढूंढ़ता हूँ , कहाँ हो मेरीमंजिल.

----------


## sajan love

आह
तन्हाईयों की आह में , एक राज मैंने पाया है,
जिंदगी क्या चीज है, यह अब समझ में आया है.
रास्ते भर साथ अपने , कारवां भी था मगर,
अब लगा कि साथ मेरे ,बस ये अपनी काया है.
रोज जिनके आंसुओं के , लिए खून दे दिया,
अब लगा इन आंसुओं ने, बस मुझे नचाया है.
चाँदनी भी खिल रही है, अब तो देखो हर जगह,
अपनी ही किस्मत में कहो, कुहरों की घनी साया है.
मतलबपरस्त दुनिया में, गैरों की बात क्या करें,
जब यहाँ अपनों ने भी, मुझे इस कदर रुलाया है.
अश्कों से भींगे नयन देख, लोगों ने यहाँ यह कहा,
फड़क रही है, जरूर कोई शुभ घडी हीं आया है.
हम किसी को दोष दें, तो भी निकाले क्या कसर ,
जब खुदा ने यह मुकद्दर, मेरे नाम से बनाया है.

----------


## sajan love

क्योंकि वह सीता नहीं थी
किए थे उसने भी,
अनेकों व्रत-उपवास.
ह्रदय- पटल पर बसी थी,
बस एक वर की आश.
वर हो उसके जैसे राम,
प्रेम-रुपी ईश्वर-धाम.
मगर मिला, ऐसा पति,
रोज होती थी सती.
यही उसका भाग्य था,
सौभाग्य हीं दुर्भाग्य था -
क्योंकि वह सीता नहीं थी.
छोड़ दी गई वह फिर,
घने निर्जन ,अन्धकार में,
विभत्सना के फर्श पर,
वासना की धार में.
वहाँ न था कोई रावण,
जो देता, सोचने का कुछ क्षण.
चाँदनी नहा रही थी,
लज्जा बिखरी जा रही थी.
सिर झुकाए मौन थी वह,
क्या बताए कौन थी वह -
क्योंकि वह सीता नहीं थी.
इधर -उधर, कितने पहर,
न जाने क्यों भटकती रही.
वह अभागिन आत्मा की,
बोझ से दबती रही.
शायद दुआ हीं असर लाए,
कोई वाल्मीकि, नज़र आए.
मगर वह, ऐसी अकिंचन,
विफल होता, जिसका रुदन.
सामने था, जहाँ सारा,
मिलता उसे , कैसे सहारा -
क्योंकि वह सीता नहीं थी.
असह्य हो गई थी पीड़ा,
मुख से निकलती थी हाय.
वसुंधरा ! मुझे गोद में लो,
मूर्छित गिरी, बाँहें फैलाए.
मगर धरती, इतनी निर्मम,
क्या समझती, अबला का गम.
क्यों उसे , गले लगाती,
अपने सीने में छुपाती -
क्योंकि वह सीता नहीं थी.
आँगन से समाज तक,
धर्म से , रिवाज तक.
कितनी सहन करती उपेक्षा,
फिर दिया अग्नि-परीक्षा.
मगर , वह तो जल गई,
आंसुओं के संग हीं,
अतीत में , बदल गई.
कैसे बच पाती भला वह -
क्योंकि वह सीता नहीं थी.......

----------


## sajan love

एहसास
उम्र सत्रह पार कर ली,
तुमने इंटर पास कर ली,
यह पढाई छोड़ दो अब,
काम कोई खोज लो अब.
उस दिन पिताजी ने बुलाया,
विवश नेत्रों में बताया,
देखते हो घर की हालत,
कर्ज में डूबा है हर रत.
गाँव में तो कुछ नहीं है,
बाढ़, सुखा सब यहीं है.
तुम शहर की ओर देखो,
कुछ नगर के दाँव सीखो.
पिताजी कहते चले गए,
भाव में बहते चले गए.
सर झुकाए मौन था मैं,
कुछ न सुझा, कौन था मैं.
फिर मुझे माँ ने बुलाया,
आँखों से आँसू उतर आया.
क्या करें ,हम खुद हैं बेबस,
भाग्य पर न किसी का वश.
इस उम्र में सब खेलते हैं,
हँसी-ख़ुशी से डोलते हैं.
भगवन! ये क्या दिखाया तुने,
छाती लगाकर लगी रोने.
मैंने उसके आँसू पोंछे,
लाल थे, जो रक्त- भीचे.
जो हुआ, वह सब सही है,
आज न तो , कल यही है.
समझा- बुझाकर बाहर आया,
बाहर बहन को रोता पाया.
ख़ुशी , जिसकी नूर थी वह,
आज दुःख से, चूर थी वह.
अगले हीं दिन ,चल पड़ा घर से,
अपने शहर, अपने नगर से,
दूर अपनों की नज़र से,
स्नेह , ममता के असर से.
बढ़ चला , एक नयी डगर में,
घोर, निर्जन समंदर में ,
संघर्ष रुपी इस सफ़र में,
प्रौढ़ता के नए पहर में.
बचपन में ,लोगों का था कहना,
यह पुत्र है,इस घर का गहना.
एक दिन यही शिखर चढ़ेगा,
धन-धान्य से घर को भरेगा.
कितने पिताजी खुश हुए थे,
स्वप्न में खोये हुए थे.
माँ भी कितनी खुश हुई थी,
बात जब मेरी हुई थी.
एक दिन बड़ा अफसर बनूँगा,
मुट्ठी से, पैसे गिनूँगा.
मेरी इच्क्षा भी खड़ी थी,
बस प्रतीक्षा , की घडी थी.
पर आज मैं यह जान पाया,
मध्य - वर्गी की ये काया,
नीचे जमीं, ऊपर गगन है,
बस यही अपना चमन है.
कैसे बुझाऊँ ,धन की प्यास,
कैसे करूँ , इसका प्रयास,
बन गया जो, किसी की आश,
करता रहा, यही एहसास.......

----------


## sajan love

माँ का आँचल
सतरंगी किरनें मधुर लय में गा रही हैं,
शाम की बहार पल - पल छा रही हैं.
पंछी अपने घोंसलों को जा रहे हैं,
भवरें नया गीत गुनगुना रहे हैं.
रेशमी आगोश में, शिशु को लिटाये,
माँ खड़ी है , लज्जा से गर्दन झुकाए.
लोरियों की तान में वह सो पड़ा है,
वहाँ जहाँ स्नेह - अमृत हीं भरा है.
बगल की सभी डालियाँ , जब झूमती है,
माँ ख़ुशी से , लाल को भी चूमती है.
स्वप्न के शहर में है, खोया हुआ वह,
माँ की गोद में , यूँ है सोया हुआ वह.
जैसे वह आगोश हो, फूलों का उपवन,
कमल-कोमल कलियों का सुन्दर बिछावन.
जैसे वह आगोश हो, सुरभित सरोवर,
प्रेम रस का छाँव देता कोई तरूवर.
जैसे वह आगोश हो, ज़न्नत की दुनिया,
साथ में समेटें हो , हर एक खुशियाँ.
यही मेरी जिंदगी , समतल धरातल,
यही मेरी खुशियों से, विरक्त बादल,
यही मेरी तृष्णा, जो कर देती बेकल,
याद करता हूँ, मैं जब भी,
माँ का आँचल.....

----------


## sajan love

वे आंखें
आज उसके काँपते हुए,
हाथ इशारा करते है.
वह भी कभी जवान था.
फौलाद- सा इंसान था.
उसकी लम्बी- झुकी काया,
जिनमें अतीत की है छाया.
जो थी कभी, इतनी कड़ी,
धुप , वर्षा, आँधियों में,
भी रही , तनकर खड़ी.
चेहरे पर पड़ी झुर्रियाँ,
बताती हैं कि, उसने भी,
बहा दिया , अपना लहू,
अगली पीढ़ी की ख़ुशी में,
अपने बच्चों की हँसी में.
तब घर में उसका राज था,
क्योंकि उसका हीं साम्राज्य था.
परिवार उसकी भेड़ें थी,
जो सदैव , उसे घेरे थी.
आज जब जर्जर बुढ़ापा,
इस कदर कुछ छाया है.
मानो इस गड़ेरिये की,
साख मिटाने आया है.
अब भी वही भेड़ें है,
मगर कोई अब न घेरे है.
सबसे अलग वह है खड़ा,
अपनी हीं, जिद पर है अड़ा.
जिद है , उसकी आन की,
अपने हीं, आत्म-सम्मान की,
जो उसका , अधिकार है.
मगर किस बल- बूते,
पर , वह ,  यह  ले,
क्योंकि वह निराधार है.
अब तो बस वे आंखें हैं,
गहरी,चोटिल,धूमिल आंखें,
जो विवशता से भरी हैं,
आगंतुकों से दया की,
भीख लेने को खड़ी हैं.

----------


## sajan love

तुम्हारी याद
जब डूबती है शाम , और भींगती है रात,
जब चाँदनी से धुलती, है सारी कायनात,
कैसे बताऊं तुम्हें मैं , मजबूर ये हालात,
बेचैन मेरी सांसें ,और अनगिनत जज्बात.
यह सच है कि तुमसे , मैं कह नहीं पाया,
समंदर की तरह कभी मैं , बह नहीं पाया,
आवारगी ने जब मुझे , बदनाम कर दिया,
क्या करूँ खामोश, तब मैं, रह नहीं पाया.
यूँ तो अकेले मंजिलों की , राह चल सकता हूँ मैं,
मुश्किलों के दौर में , गिरकर संभल सकता हूँ मैं,
न जाने तुम्हें देखकर ,क्यों ऐसा लगता है मुझे,
तुम जो दे दो साथ तो, दुनिया बदल सकता हूँ मैं.
अधूरी मेरी रूह  और , अधूरी हैं  बाहें,
अश्क पीते-पीते,थक गयी हैं निगाहें,
मर्द होकर रोता है,  कहने लगेंगे लोग,
इसीलिए ख़ामोशियों में ,भरता हूँ आहें.......

----------


## sajan love

निमंत्रण
स्वर्ण - सेज पर सोने वाले , देता हूँ मै आज निमंत्रण,
नग्न -भग्न और रुग्न वह काया, करती है तेरा आमंत्रण.
जाकर देख कि क्यों कहीं कोई, पेट बाँध कर सोता है,
सूखे स्तन से चिपका  ,  वहीँ बच्चा भूखा रोता है.
जाकर देखो उस निकेत में, जहाँ प्रकाश का दीप नहीं,
पेट की आग बुझाने में, बुझ गया वही कुलदीप कहीं.
जाकर देख कि आँख का मोती, कब सागर-सा बनता है,
बाप के कंधे पर हीं जब कहीं ,  बेटे का शव जलता है.
जाकर देख की वीभत्सना,  कैसे तांडव बन जाती है,
विवशता की आँधी में, जब लज्जा नंगी हो जाती है.
इतना सामर्थ्य कहाँ है तुझमें, जो तुम उनको देख सकोगे,
मेरी कविता को पढ़कर हीं  ,  क्या वहाँ आँखें रोक सकोगे?

----------


## sajan love

कहाँ जाना चाहते हो?
रोज सफलता के किस्से,
भर गए , जीवन के हिस्से,
मगर न कोई, हमसफ़रहै,
कैसा निर्जन ,यह सफ़रहै.
रात की नींदों को त्यागे,
किसलिए तुम जागते हो?
कहाँ जाना चाहते हो?
न पिता की छत्र-छाया,
न बहन का स्नेह पाया,
माँ की ममता से भी वंचित,
न प्रेम -रस से हुए सिंचित.
किन सुखों को पाने हेतु,
इन सबों को त्यागते हो?
कहाँ जाना चाहते हो?
जब भी दुआ में हाथ उठाया,
दौलत हीं दौलत माँग लाया.
रोक दे मुझको , उठाना,
मगर,रोक न उसको गिराना,
स्वप्न में भी,तुम खुदा से,
क्या यही बस मांगते हो?
कहाँ जाना चाहते हो?
अर्थ का रंगी ज़माना,
हर ख़ुशी के दाम पाना.
तुमने सीखाहै,यहाँ पर,
एहसान कर, इतना बताकर.
अपनी हीं छाया के तले से,
क्यों सदा तुम भागते हो?
कहाँ जाना चाहते हो?

----------


## sajan love

तन्हाई
जब आसमां , जमीं पर आकर, झुकने लगे,
मुकद्दर भी , अपनी बाजुओं में टूटने लगे,
ऐ दोस्त!तेरी जिंदगी में, अब भी क्या कमी है?
तब लोग आकर मुझसे, यह पूछने लगे.
क्या बताता मैं उन्हें , सब कुछ यहाँ परायी है,
हर सिकंदर की तरह, मेरे पास भी तन्हाई है,
चंद साँसों को जिन्हें,अपना समझ बैठा था मैं,
जिंदगी भी, मौत से , उधार मांग लाई है.
कैसे बताऊँ मैं उन्हें , कि कैसे गुजरा यह सफ़र,
इक सहारे के लिए , तरसता रहा हूँ उम्र-भर,
बाजुओं के दम पर मैंने , जीत रक्खा था जहां,
फिर भी नमी छायी रही, सदैव मेरी आँखों पर.......

----------


## sajan love

रामदेव बाबा
दूख़ में बाबा,सुखमें बाबा,
सब कोई सुमिरै, बाबा-बाबा,
नहीं जाता, कोई काशी-काबा,
जब से आये , रामदेव बाबा.
रोगी के भी डॉक्टर बाबा,
भोगी के भी डॉक्टर बाबा,
योगी के भी डॉक्टर बाबा,
ढोंगी के भी डॉक्टर बाबा.
जो डॉक्टर थे माला-माल,
मक्खी मारते हैं बेहाल,
रोज सुनाते , अपना हाल,
योगी बाबा, उनके काल .
कहीं शीर्षासन , कहीं वज्रासन,
हर घर में , जमता है आसन,
वे सब करते हैं, नौकासन,
जिनका पेट था बना सिंहासन.
बस में जाइए , वहाँ भी आसन,
कोई ट्रेन में , करता आसन,
बाबा का है, ऐसा शासन,
पुस्तक में भी, हुआ प्रकाशन.
जय बाबा का, हुआ यूँ नाम,
भूल गए सब , जय हनुमान,
फ़ल वालों की बंद दूकान,
कद्दू-ककड़ी की बढ़ गयी मांग.
बाबा नाम की मची है लूट,
दवाओं में ,  देते वे छूट,
जनता पड़ी है , ऐसे टूट,
मरू-भूमि में जैसे,मिला हो ऊंट.
बाबा बन गए टेलि-बाबा,
सीडी में भी, आते बाबा,
दिल्ली से लन्दन तक बाबा,
ऐसे छाये , जैसे ढाबा.
सबके तुम हो , रक्षक बाबा,
रोगों के हो, भक्षक बाबा,
मेरी गलती , माफ़  हो बाबा,
जय हो तेरी, जय हो बाबा.

----------


## sajan love

कश्मे-कश
कश्मे-कश में हूँ , तुम्हें सुनाऊँ भी तो कैसे ,
जख्म जो दिल पर लगे, दिखाऊँ भी तो कैसे ?
कहाँ तुम चंचल नदी , और मैं वीरान सागर,
तुम मेरे स्वप्नों की आभा , और मैं यायावर,
फिर हसीन ख्वाब मैं , सजाऊँ  भी तो कैसे ,
इस आग -पानी को भला , मिलाऊँ भी तो कैसे?
वह हवा जो रोज , मेरे कमरे में आती है,
तुम्हारें बदन को छूकर , मुझसे लिपट जाती है .
उस महक को  , दामन से मिटाऊँ भी तो कैसे ,
तन्हाइयों की रात यह, बिताऊँ भी तो कैसे ?
तुम कली हो , हुस्न की दुनिया दीवानी है,
हर किसी को यहाँ , किस्मत आजमानी है,
इस भीड़ में फिर, अपना हक़ जताऊँ भी तो कैसे ,
जो है मेरी आँखों में, बताऊँ भी तो कैसे ?
कभी जो देखता हूँ मैं , तुम्हें गैरों की बाहों में,
शूल -सी चुभ उठती है कुछ, मेरी इन निगाहों में,
तुम ही कहो चुप-चाप फिर रह पाऊँ भी तो कैसे,
दर्द की यह दास्ताँ , कह पाऊँ भी तो कैसे?
इक निराशा , इस ह्रदय को चीर देती है,
हर राँझे  से दूर , उसकी हीर होती है,
फिर ख़याल आता है, मर जाऊँ  भी तो कैसे,
बदनाम अपनी उल्फत को, कर जाऊँ भी तो कैसे........?

----------


## sajan love

फिर से जिन्दा कर दो
मेरी शुभे -
अब पलकों पर, स्वप्न नहीं रुकते,
न साँसों में, जोशे-जुनूँ, जगती है।
क्या कहूँ ! किस कदर टूटा हूँ,
हवा के झोंकें से भी, चोट लगती है।
वो पहली बारिश, गुदगुदाती नहीं,
चाँदनी रातें अब, सुहाती नहीं।
खलाओं में, जिंदगी गुजरती है,
ख़ुशी भी, पास आने से, डरती है।
यह तीरगी मुझे अब, जला देगी,
खामोशियों में, एक दिन, सुला देगी,
जानता हूँ, कुछ नहीं कर पाऊँगा,
रह-गुजर में खुद हीं, बिखर जाऊँगा।
यहाँ मेरी आत्मा, मुझसे जलेगी,
विरह की यह शाम, कभी न ढलेगी,
कब तलक अटके रहेंगे, प्राण मेरे,
बिन तुम्हारें, मौत भी, मुझे न मिलेगी।
सौगंध है तुम्हें, हमारे प्रीत की,
अश्क में डूबे हुए, इस गीत की,
फिर से मेरी जिंदगी को, इक सफ़र दो,
स्नेह-निर्झर बाँहों का, वह समंदर दो,
फिर से मेरी साँसों में, संगीत भर दो,
लौट आओ ! मुझे फिर से जिन्दा कर दो.............
(कठिन शब्दों के अर्थ: खलाओं- शुन्य, तीरगी- अँधेरा , )

----------


## sajan love

रस्मों-उल्फ़त के तरीके,  रोज बदलते रहे
रस्मों-उल्फ़त के तरीके, रोज बदलते रहे,
एक हम हैं, जो सदैव, आग में जलते रहे।
क्या खबर थी इस कदर, रुसबा करेंगे वो,
ख्वाब जिनकी देखकर, हम नींद में चलते रहे।
कुछ भी नहीं बदल सके, इस घर-समाज का,
लहू जिगर में थामकर, हम व्यर्थ उबलते रहे।
ताक पर ईमान रख, सबकी तरक्की हो गई,
शर्म और लिहाज वश हम, हाथ ही मलते रहे।
हर गली में द्रौपदी , बेआबरू होती रही,
कृष्ण तो बस मूर्तियों के, रूप में  ढलते रहे।
वो हमें अब, जुर्म की, सजा सुनाते हैं,
जो रोज अपने जुर्म के, हिसाब निगलते रहे।
आदमी की क्या बिसात, कौन पूछेगा उसे,
पत्थरों के बीच जब, भगवान निकलते रहे।

----------


## sajan love

आखिरी आरज़ू
इतने दिनों तक, तुमने,
कुछ भी नहीं कहा,
अकेले ही, तुमने,
कितना कुछ सहा,
अन्दर-ही-अन्दर,
थामे रहे, समंदर।
जबकि, तुम्हें तो खबर थी,
मैं थी, लाईलाज,
कुछ दिनों की, मोहताज।
नसों में दौड़ता, जहर,
कीमोथेरेपी का, असर,
कब तक मुझे बचाएगा?
चंद दिन, चंद हफ्तें,
फिर सब ख़त्म, हो जाएगा।
आँखों से बहता नीर,
यह क्षत-विक्षत, शरीर।
जिसके लिए, तुमने,
दाँव पर, लगा दी,
जीवनभर की कमाई,
मगर बदल न पाए,
किस्मत की, जुदाई।
सोचती हूँ मैं-
क्यों रही मैं, जिंदा,
महीनों तक अचल,
रुबरूँ होती रही,
प्रतिक्षण उस, मौत से,
जैसे अपनी सौत से।
जो मेरे इस, जिस्म को,
तुमसे अलग, कर देगी।
इस अभागी, देह का,
हर ज़ख्म भी, भर देगी।
मांगती हूँ मैं-
ले चलो, मुझे अब,
इस शहर से दूर,
जहाँ मैं, देख पाऊँ,
फिर से तुम्हारी आँखों में,
वही चमकता नूर।
कितना दर्द होगा,
मैं सब, सहन कर लूँगी,
पहनकर, तुम्हें साँसों में,
यह आँचल, भर लूँगी।
देखना! यह आरज़ू,
कुछ ऐसा, असर लाएगी।
जिंदगी की सांझ भी,
आँखों से उतर जाएगी।
है मुझे, इतना यकीं,
कुछ दिनों तक, हीं सही,
यह मौत, ठहर  जाएगी....................

----------


## sajan love

हमारे विरो को समर्पित
कैसी हो तुम
नहीं आ पाऊँगा घर -
इस दिवाली भी,
क्योंकि हमने तो शपथ ली है,
इस देश को बचाने की,
जो पहले ही बँट चुका है,
न - जाने कितने मुखड़ों में,
धर्म - जाति, नक्सलवाद,
और सांप्रदायिक, टूकड़ों में।
इन बीहड़, सुनसान जंगलों में,
जहाँ जिस्म, रोटी के लिए, फड़फड़ाती है।
जहाँ ठिठुरते बच्चे को देख, आँख भर आती है।
वहाँ हम, बंदूक की नोक पर,
उन्हें जीने का, सलीका सिखाते हैं।
फिर गोलियों, और बारूद के धमाकों से,
अपनी एकता पर, मरहम लगाते हैं।
डरता नहीं, मैं मौत से -
मगर टीस उठती है कि
मैं तो सैनिक हूँ -
ऐसे ही लड़ता जाऊँगा।
रोज ही मरता जाऊँगा।
मगर क्या मेरी मौत,
बदल पाएगी, हालात को,
कश्मीर से, कन्याकुमारी तक,
आक्रोशित, जज़्बात को।
जब ऊब जाता हूँ, इस थकान से,
अपने अंदर के, इंसान से।
ऐसे में आती है, घर की याद,
कैसे हैं, माँ और बाबूजी,
कैसा है, अपनी आँखों का तारा,
अब तो वह, चार सालों का हो गया होगा।
जरूर, तुम्हारे ऊपर गया होगा।
कैसे बताऊँ ?
कितना याद, आती हो तुम,
बम-धमाकों में, मगर,
प्यार, हो जाता गुम।
बस यही, पूछ पाऊँगा -
कैसी हो तुम ?

----------


## sajan love

आम आदमी
कभी-कभी सोचता हूँ-
उठा लूँ आसमान, अपने सिर पर,
बदल डालूँ, इस समाज को,
झूठे, रस्मों-रिवाज को।
लगा दूँ, अपना जीवन,
गरीबों की, सेवा के लिए,
किसी प्रताड़ित, बेवा के लिए।
झोंक दूँ, खुद को-
आक्रोश की, भट्ठी में,
बाँध लूँ, इस दुनिया को,
अपनी इस, मुट्ठी में।
मगर यह आग-
मेरे अंदर ही, दब जाता है।
नसों और धमनियों में,
उबलता रक्त, जम जाता है।
हृदय का स्पंदन -
साँसों तक, पहुँच नहीं पाता।
और मैं विवश -
कभी-कुछ, कर नहीं पाता।
शायद इसलिए -
क्योंकि मैं एक आम आदमी हूँ ...........

----------


## sajan love

बेजुबां एहसास
हर रोज सोचता हूँ कि जिन बेचैनियों को रात की खामोशी में आँख की कोर से बहाता हूँ, जिस एहसास को न-जाने कब से मैंने किसी को बताया नहीं। अंदर-ही-अंदर सुलगता रहा। साँसों में एक अजीब- सी चुप्पी लिए हर एक लम्हें से लड़ता रहा अपने वजूद के लिए, अपनी कल्पना को एक सजीव रूप देने के लिए, क्योंकि मेरी रूह तक को भी, यह खबर हो चुकी है कि तुम्हारे साथ के अलावा मेरे इस भागती-दौड़ती जिंदगी का अस्तित्व ही नहीं, कोई मंजिल ही नहीं। मालूम नहीं क्यों और कहाँ जाने के लिए यह सरपट भागती जा रही है? न यह कभी मुझसे पुछती है मेरे जज़्बात और शायद इसे मेरी आरज़ू और ख्वाइश की कोई कदर ही न रही। क्या कहूँ मैं तुमसे अपने इस मौन मोहब्बत के बारे में। हर सुबह जब सूरज की किरने इस धरती को इन्द्र-धनुषी रंगों की एक आँचल पहना देती है, मैं भी उन्हीं किरणों के तेज को अनुभव करता हुआ, अपनी सारी शक्ति को एकत्र करता हूँ। फिर एक प्रण-सा लेता हूँ आज अपनी इस संकोच को मिटा दूंगा। एक-एक पल जो मैंने महसूस किया हैं, तुम्हारे लिए उसे,तुम्हें बता दूंगा। बता दूँगा कि जिंदगी के आँचल में जो खुशी मेरा राह देखती है, वह आँचल तुम्हारे पास है। आँखों में जो सपने सजते है, वहाँ अब तुम्हारी पलकों का डेरा है। मेरे हृदय की धड़कन अब जीने-मरने की इच्क्षा से बेखबर, तूम्हारे धड़कनों में अपनी सांस ढुढ़ती है। ये सूरज, चाँद, फूल, खुशबू, कुछ भी मेरा नहीं। मानों ये रोज मुझे इत्तिला करते हैं कि तुम्हारे बिना मेरे लिए इस खूबसूरती के मायने हीं कहाँ है? मगर, तुम्हारे करीब आते ही सारे एहसास, भावनाओं का ज्वार तुम्हारे चेहरे पर केन्द्रित हो जाता है। पाँव आगे बढ़ते ही नहीं मानो धरती ने इन्हें बांध लिया हो, जुबां खामोश और लब्ज हलफ के अंदर सिमटकर रह जाते हैं। सारी ऊर्जा निस्तेज हो जाती है। हतप्रभ-सा मैं इधर-उधर देखने लगता हूँ, क्योंकि मुझमें यह शक्ति भी नहीं बच पाती कि मैं ठीक से तुम्हें निहार सकूँ। सोचने लगता हूँ कि तुम्हारे भी नाम के आगे कहीं मेरा नाम इस जमाने ने जोड़ दिया तो दोस्तों की महफिल कहीं तुम्हें बदनाम न कर दे। एक खयाल यह भी आता है कि कहीं तुमने इन्कार कर दिया तो ! नहीं-नहीं मैं तो इस खयाल से भी कोसों दूर रहना चाहता हूँ।कम-से-कम आज एक सपना सजाता तो हूँ, ख्वाब में ही-सही, तुम्हें गले लगाता तो हूँ। काश ! तुम भी समझ पाती इन अधूरी दास्तां को, जो तब तक पूरी नहीं हो सकती, जब तक तुम बेजुबां एहसास को पढ़ना सीख नहीं लेती। इसी आशा में एक शाम और ढलती है, जिंदगी मद्धिम ही-सही, मगर लौ के साथ पिघलती है। रात की तनहाइयाँ कभी-कभी शुकुन में बदलती है और फिर-से नयी सुबह इन्द्र-धनुषी रंगों में सज कर निकलती है।

----------


## sajan love

यशोधरा का प्रश्न
अब तो, आप बुद्ध हो,
जड़ा, व्याधि, मृत्यु,
तीनों से, मुक्त हो।
मगर, पुछती हूँ मैं,
यह जो,  संकल्प था,
क्या यही मात्र विकल्प था?
आत्म-बोध पाने का,
इस धरा को बचाने का।
साक्षी है इतिहास -
कृष्ण और राम ने,
स्वंय उस, भगवान ने,
इसी मर्यादित, जीवन में,
सत्य और पराक्रम से,
अपने आज को बदला।
धर्म और रिवाज को बदला।
सम्पूर्ण समाज, को बदला।
यह कैसा पुरुषार्थ है,
सन्यास लो, चल दो कहीं,
कर्तव्य क्या, कुछ भी नहीं।
वह प्रसव की पीड़ा,
जिसके आप, भागीदार थे।
पुत्र राहुल के लिए,
मैं अकेली-ही नहीं,
कुछ, आप जिम्मेदार थे।
फिर क्यों अकेले, मैंने ही,
झेला, यह वैधव्य,
हर रोज दी आहुति,
और, निभाती रही कर्तव्य।
हृदय जानता है -
आप मेरे, श्रिंगार थे,
इन प्राणों के, आधार थे।
चरणों की थी मैं दासी,
बस प्रेम की अभिलाषी।
आखिर दोष क्या था मेरा,
जो एक क्षण में छिन गया,
मुझसे मेरा, आधार।
अग्नि को साक्षी मानकर,
कभी स्वंय, आपने ही,
जो दिया था, अधिकार।
हो गई होती -
यशोधरा भी बुद्ध,
मगर उसके लिए तो,
हर मार्ग थे, अवरुद्ध।
कहाँ नारी को मिला,
उसका कभी व्यक्तित्व,
उसके लिए तो, जीवन,
का अर्थ था, दायित्व,
माथे पर था, पतित्व,
तन से लिपटा था सतीत्व,
और आँचल में, मातृत्व ................

----------


## sajan love

पत्थर यूग
ऐसा नहीं हैं कि ,
अब हम, लिपटते नहीं।
एक-दूसरे की बाँहों में,
आकर, सिमटते नहीं।
मगर, अब यह,
एक प्रक्रिया भर है,
जो चंद पलों में हीं,
गुजर जाती है।
फिर वही निस्तब्धता -
हम दोनों के बीच,
ठहर जाती है।
तुम्हारा खुला बदन,
वह रेशमी आगोश।
फिर भींगती थी रात,
और डूबते थे होश।
जिस्म अब भी वही है,
मगर यह, बहकता नहीं।
साँसों की सुगंध से,
अब यह, महकता नहीं।
मिलते हैं होंठ, मगर -
उन्हें, नमी नहीं मिलती।
बोसों की बारिश को,
जमीं नहीं मिलती।
शायद इन्हें भी खबर है कि
एक ही कमरे में,
एक ही बिस्तर पर,
अब हम, "हम" नहीं रहे।
रह गयी हो, केवल तुम,
या रह गया हूँ, केवल मैं ..............

----------


## sajan love

समर्पण
दिन-भर की थकन से,
जब लौटते हो घर,
और,भर लेते हो बाँहों में,
मुझे,अपनी पनाहों में।
उस पसीने की खुशबू से,
महकती हूँ मैं।
तुम्हारा,तर-बतर भींगा बदन,
आगोश में,न जाने क्यों,
दमकती हूँ मैं।
यह पूनम की रात,
और तुम्हारा स्पर्श।
माथे पर चाँद,
और, आँखों में हर्ष।
स्वप्नों की बाती,
और, जुगनू के दिये,
दोनों मदहोश,
तो क्योंकर,कुछ पिए।
मेरे कपोलों पर,
तुमहारें अधरों का निशान।
माथे पर चमकती,
वह सिन्दूर की शान।
जो देती है,मेरे,
अस्तित्व को पहचान।
यह होली-दिवाली,
तुम्हीं से तो है।
यह रस्मों की लाली,
तुम्हीं से तो है।
स्वप्नों के देवता तुम,
और मैं, तुम्हारी दर्पण।
यह अरुणिमा, यह मधुरिमा,
सर्वस्व, तूम पर अर्पण।
कुछ ऐसा है -
मेरा- तुम्हारा समर्पण...........

----------


## sajan love

विरह- व्यथा
सप्तवेणी, इस धरा पर,
शरद का, यह चंद्रमा,
स्वर्ण, नूतन रश्मियों से,
रात को सजाता है।
और मेरा, उर पिपासु,
दृग में भरकर प्रेम आँसू,
अश्रु- जल बहाता है।
क्यों वह ऊष्मा न रही,
हम दोनों के संबंध में,
उस प्रीत के सौगंध में,
युग वहीं ठहर गया,
खामोश हीं गुजर गया।
वक्त के जिस मोड़ पर,
संबंध सारे तोड़ कर,
हम जहाँ अलग हुए,
आज भी उस मोड़ से,
अतीत के उस छोर से,
कोई मुझे, बुलाता है।
अश्रु- जल बहाता है।
यह कैसा अंतर्द्वंद है,
गंगा का, अपने नीर से,
इस रूह का, शरीर से।
पुछती है, हर घड़ी,
निस्तब्धता की वेदना,
और यह, व्यथित हृदय,
नैराश्य में, डूबा हुआ,
क्षीण और ऊबा हुआ,
स्मृति के मुहाने पर,
अनायास, चला जाता है।
अश्रु- जल बहाता है।

----------


## sajan love

वो कहते हैं कि बदल रहा  हूँ मैं
वो कहते हैं, कि, बदल रहा हूँ मैं।
फिर क्यों, सुपुर्दे-खाक में भी, जल रहा हूँ मैं।
सच सुनाने का सिला, लोगो ने यूं दिया,
क्यों, व्यर्थ के सवाल पर, उबल रहा हूँ मैं।
आज मेरे साये से भी, कतराते हैं वो,
दामने जिनका सितारा, कल रहा हूँ मैं।
बदनसीबी ने मुझे, मुकर्रर कर दिया,
कभी हसीन लम्हों का, गजल रहा हूँ मैं।
सियासतों की जंग ने, कुछ इस कदर लूटा मुझे,
कि वक्त के मरहम तले, सम्भल रहा हूँ मैं।
सुना है कि मौत भी, महबूब जैसी है,
इसी तजुर्बे के लिए, मचल रहा हूँ मैं।

----------


## sajan love

फिर नील गगन अपना होगा
प्रिय ! तुम्हारी आँखों के,
इन अश्रु की सौगंध मुझे,
रोक नहीं,अब पाएगा,इस जीवन का,तट-बंध मुझे।
हो प्रेम,हमारा इस जग में,
या पार,अलौकिक उस जग में।
उस परम पिता,परमेश्वर को,
एक विश्व नया,रचना होगा।फिर नील गगन अपना होगा।
तुम मेरी प्राण-सुधा सुभगे,
मैं अमृत,तुम्हरे अधरों का।
हम दोनों के इस जीवन पर,
अधिकार नहीं,इन बधिरों का।
जो इस समाज के ज्ञाता हैं,और रस्मों के निर्माता हैं।
अंगारों पर,चलकर ही,
हमें कुन्दन,बन तपना होगा।
फिर नील गगन अपना होगा।
इस पथ पर,चाहे मृत्यु हो,
या तम से,घिरा हुआ जीवन।
अब जीवन की परवाह किसे,सर्वस्व किया,तुझको अर्पण।
जब शव,दोनों के निकलेंगे,
आजाद परिंदे,हम होंगे।
हर धड़कन,प्रीतम झूमेगी,
तब पूरा यह सपना होगा,
फिर नील गगन अपना होगा।

----------


## sajan love

नारी उत्पीड़न
नारी –
चीखती है,चिल्लाती है।
उसकी करुण आवाज भी,
बड़ी दूर, तक जाती है।
बस एक पुकार, और आँसू,
हजारों की आँखों में,
दया, उमड़ आती है।
मगर,बेचारा पुरुष –
वह तो ठीक से,
कभी रो-भी नहीं पाता।
बेचैनियों की बाँहों में,
जागता है,रात भर,
मगर शुकुन, की चादर में,
सो भी नहीं पाता।
और जब उठता है,सुबह में,
तो देखता है,भीड़,
लिए हुये,कुछ झंडे,
कुछ झंडे और एजेंडे,
जहाँ, लिखा है,उसका दोष –
नारी उत्पीड़न...............

----------


## sajan love

लावारिस
कहाँ उन्हें पता था-
कि खींच ली जाएगी,
रूह तक, इस जिस्म से,
कि कफन भी, उन्हें न मिलेगी,
खुद में, सिमटने के लिए,
कि दफन, हो जाएँगे,
वे भी, किसी अखबार में,
किसी लावारिस की तरह......
क्योंकि -
जुर्म जो किया था -
उन्होने इस समाज से,
खिलाफत, जो करने की,
रिवाजों, से लड़ने की।
कसम ली थी, दोनों ने,
संग जीने-मरने की............

----------


## sajan love

तू जो भी है
तू जो भी है-
मुझमें समाता भी तो नहीं।
करूँ लाख कोशिशें,
मगर तू हैं कि मुझसे,
दूर, जाता भी तो नहीं।
मैं एक कतरा –
कैसे समझूँ तुझे,
जो बहता है, आँखों से,
शबनम की तरह,
कभी मेरे होठों से,
सरगम की तरह।
कुछ कहता है, मुझसे,
फिर लड़ता है, मुझसे।
छुपाता है, खुद को,
मेरे ही दामन में।
उलझता है, मुझसे,
मेरे ही, आँगन में।
इतने पर भी, मुझे,
अपना बनाता भी तो नहीं।
कैसे अलग कर दूँ,
तू सताता भी तो नहीं।
तू हवा है, फिजाँ है,
या अधूरी ख़्वाहिश।
तू सागर है, साहिल है,
या, हल्की-सी बारिश।
जो दिलाता है एहसास –
मुझे अपने होने का,
भरी महफिल में भी,
तन्हाँ होकर, रोने का।
टूटते हुए तारों में,
सपने सँजोने का।
कब तक रहेगा गुमसुम,
कुछ बताता भी तो नहीं।
तू मेरा ही है हिस्सा,
यह जताता भी तो नहीं।
तू खुदा की है नेमत,
या मेरा ही वजूद।
नहीं खबर मुझे,
मगर, यकीं है -
तू जो भी है, जैसा भी,
तू मेरा है।
सिर्फ मेरा.........................

----------


## sajan love

वह प्यार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं
तुम सृष्टि का सर्वस्व प्रिय,
और मैं, इस जग का अनुयायी।
तुम नभ तक उज्ज्वल, प्रखर सूर्य,
मैं अपने हित का सौदायी।
फिर तुम्हें समाहित करने-सा, विस्तार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
तुम्ही कहो इस जीवन में, वह प्यार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
कनक लता-सी कोमल तुम,
रजनी तुम पर इतराती है।
उषा, तुमहारें कदमों पर,
नित रश्मि-रूप में आती है।
फिर इन्द्र-धनुषी रंगों-सा श्रिंगार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
तुम्ही कहो इस जीवन में, वह प्यार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
यह विश्व समूचा, प्रेम रूप,
चहूँओर तेरे, मतवालें हैं।
जिन अधरों की तुम स्वामी हो,
वे जीवन- रस के प्यालें हैं।
इन अधरों से रस पाने का, अधिकार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
तुम्ही कहो इस जीवन में, वह प्यार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
इस जग की तुम नहीं प्रिय,
तुम प्राण-सुधा, गंगा-जल हो,
घनघोर तपस्या से सिंचित,
किसी भागीरथ, का फल हो।
मूढ़, अधम मैं, धरती पर, व्यवहार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।
तुम्ही कहो इस जीवन में, वह प्यार कहाँ से लाऊँ मैं।

----------


## sajan love

गुरूजी मजा मां, गुरूजी हवा मां
गुरूजी के चेला जो खौंखें धुंआ मां
गुरूजी के बारे में क्या-क्या न कहिना
गुरूजी तो राजों के ताजों के गहिना
गुरूजी ने सादों के वादों को पहिना
गुरूजी के चेला पहिरिहैं पजामा
गुरूजी कठिन को सरल दे उड़ाएं
गुरूजी मगन को अगन दे लड़ाएं
गुरूजी बड़ी भोर बातें बनाएँ
गुरूजी के चेला आंधर कुआं मां
गुरूजी की बरखा में जमना का पानी
गुरूजी ने धो कर कहानी बनानी
गुरूजी कहें नभ में गंगा बहानी
गुरूजी के चेला सुक्खी धरा मां
गुरूजी जो कहिहैं, बेल्कुल न करिहैं
गुरूजी गुजर बेर, दिखिहै न धरिहैं
गुरूजी करोड़ों के मोडों में चलिहैं
गुरूजी के चेला चवन्नी के मामा
गुरूजी गुरूजी के भोंपू के रेला
गुरूजी के मौसम गुरूजी के बेला
हमीं भाई चेला हमीं सब के मेला
हमीं हंस ले खेला जइबे कहाँ मां

----------


## sajan love

याद है,
हम बातें करते हुए थकते ही नही थे?
अब हमारी खामोशिया
और नज़रे बातें करती है,
पहले से कई ज्यादा
अब बिना कहे-सुने ही
कहा-सुनी हो जाती है
सवाल खड़े हो जाते है,
पहले से कई ज्यादा
यू कोई चार मौसम बीते होंगे
इसी दिवार पर टंगी रहती थी अपनी तस्वीरे
दिवारे अब गुमसुम सी है,
पहले से कई ज्यादा
और ये देखो,
अभी भी कितने उत्साहित रहते है हम
पर शायद हर ढलते सूरज के साथ
लाचार होते गए है हम,
पहले से कई ज्यादा

----------


## satya_anveshi

बढ़िया..................

----------


## sajan love

रोता हुआ चिराग बुझता नहीं कभी
तेरे इश्क में दीवाना मरता नहीं कभी
इस मयकशी से दर्द  बढ़ता नहीं अगर
साकी तेरे मैखाने में आता नहीं कभी
तेरे हुस्न की  इबादत में गुजरी है जिंदगी
इक तेरे सिवा और सोचा नहीं कभी
शब ने मुझे सौगात  दिया है गजल की
मैं चांद के खातिर सोया नहीं कभी

----------


## sajan love

पत्थर की तरह दिल को तराशा है बार-बार
एक ताजमहल हमने बनाया है बार-बार
हम तो वफा की राह  पे तन्हा ही रह गए
पर रहगुजर पे तुमको तलाशा है बार-बार
आए हैं उसी मोड़  पे, है अपना नहीं कोई
इस शहर ने दीवाने को ठुकराया है बार-बार
माना कि तेरे हुस्न के काबिल नहीं हूं मैं
पर इश्क तेरे दर पे मुझे लाया बार-बार

----------


## sajan love

कोई इल्ज़ाम न लेगी वो अपने सर पे
सांस टूटी है मुसाफिर की जिसके दर पे
जो मरासिम पे मरने  की वफा रखते थे
जल गए वो ही शम्मा में आहें भर के
महफिलों में जो  दिखाती है अपने जलवे
एक तन्हा को ढूंढती है हुस्न के दम पे
ऊंगलियां आज भी  बोझिल हैं उन गुनाहों से
तूने थामा था किसी दिन इसे आगे बढ़ के

----------


## sajan love

आह और दर्द बस तेरा तलबगार हुआ
आंख पत्थर हुई, अश्क आबशार हुआ
ये जुदाई भी अमावस  का एक सितारा है
चांद के बिन ये फलक भी दागदार हुआ
मेरी पलकों का  झपकना बड़ा मुश्किल है
ऐसा तबसे है जबसे तेरा दीदार हुआ
सो रहे हैं इन  मकानों के बाशिन्दे सभी
मैं जगा रहके बस्ती का गुनहगार हुआ

----------


## sajan love

चांद सी आंखों से गिरते हैं अश्क से तारे
है घनेरी जुल्फ तले नम रात के नजारे
दर्द आएगा दबे पांव सुबह की तरह
फिर तो सूरज में जलेंगे मेरे अरमां सारे
तुम्हें पाया तो  नीरस हो गई ये दुनिया
और दुश्मन सी हो गई घर की दीवारें
तू न आई तो अधूरी  है जिंदगी की गजल
जाने कब आएगी तू लेकर हुस्न की बहारें

----------


## sajan love

गम से याराना नहीं, गम से आशनाई है
दर्द है सीने में और जिस्म में तन्हाई है
एक सुरीली सी हवा  तेरे दर पे ले आई
क्या खबर थी कि ये हिज्र की शहनाई है
अब उदासी ही दिखेगी मेरे चेहरे में
अपनी ये तस्वीर मैंने तुमसे ही बनवाई है
आंख भर लेते हैं जब याद तेरी आती है
तेरे खातिर ही मैंने बांध ये खुलवाई है

----------


## sajan love

आपने अपना नामो-निशां छोड़ा होता
तो मेरे खत का लिफाफा नहीं कोरा होता
ये हकीकत है कि आप  सा कोई ना मिला
आप मिलती तो मैं खुद से ना जुदा होता
मुझे पता है मेरे  रूह में बस आप ही हैं
काश! आपके रूह में मेरा भी पता होता
बह रही है जमीं पे  चांदनी की नदी
तैरते साये का कोई तो किनारा होता

----------


## sajan love

रात देखा तुझे अहसास के झरोखों से
तुझे महसूस किया माज़ी की तस्वीरों से
लाल दरिया में डूबा था कलेजा मेरा
मैं बहुत रोया खूने-जिगर की आंखों से
मेरे लम्हें गुजर  जाते हैं तुझमें खोकर
बेखुदी ऐसी है कि मैं सोया हूं पहरों से
इंतजारों की ये  घड़ियां जाने कब थमे
मौत की बू सी आती है मेरी सांसों से

----------


## sajan love

बगैर तेरे मैं जी लूंगी, मुझे शक है अभी
मगर तू जी नहीं पाएगा, मुझे यकीं है अभी
तेरे कदमों की आहट  आ रही है गलियों से
अपने दिल की आहट पे, मुझे यकीं है अभी
रात जाएगी, संग  चांद चला जाएगा
तू रूकेगा मेरे दर पे, मुझे यकीं है अभी
जिसकी दुनिया में  पत्थर भी हैं तराशे हुए
वहां आईने सलामत हैं, मुझे यकीं है अभी

----------


## sajan love

कोई इतना भी तन्हा नहीं है तेरे सिवा
कोई जानता नहीं इसकी वजह मेरे सिवा
ओढ़ती हूं मैं  तुम्हारे ही खयालों का कफन
पैरहन है भी नहीं पास बेखुदी के सिवा
जाम छलके है दिल  से, कहां रखूं इसे
कोई पैकर नहीं है दो निगाहों के सिवा
रंज होते हो मेरे  नाम पे, क्यूं रोते हो
क्या कोई और नहीं है तेरा मेरे सिवा
(पैरहन- पहनने के कपड़े)

----------


## sajan love

इस नदी से न निकालो, मैं मर जाऊंगी
तुम मुझे छोड़ न जाओ, मैं किधर जाऊंगी
अभी महफूज हूँ डूबी हुई तेरी यादों में
यूं ही रहना मेरे साथ, मैं जिधर जाऊंगी
क्यूं अंधेरे में  बैठे हो तन्हा दिल में
जरा शम्मा तो जलाओ, मैं नजर आऊंगी
सात फेरे तो नहीं,  सदियों के फेरे हैं लिए
जाने कब संग तेरे प्रेम-नगर जाऊंगी

----------


## sajan love

फना हो गया हूँ, तन्हा हो गया हूँ
ऐ यार तुमसे जुदा हो गया हूँ
माज़ी के जितने  तसव्वुर हैं मेरे
मैं सबसे अचानक खफा हो गया हूँ
दिल से शिकायत करें भी तो कैसे
मैं जिसके लिए शिकवा हो गया हूँ
तुमसे शुरू ये हुई  थी कहानी
मैं आज उसकी इन्तहा हो गया हूँ

----------


## sajan love

दर्द से आह गई गूँज तन्हाई में
कोई सुनता नहीं आवाज तन्हाई में
डोर तो टूट गयी दो  टुकड़े बाकी हैं
कौन जोड़ेगा दोनों को तन्हाई में
आँख तो लाल हुई फिर बेरंग बरसी
रंग आँसू ने भी बदले तन्हाई में
सारी परतें दिल में मेरे सलामत हैं
जख्म दर जख्म संभाले हैं तन्हाई में

----------


## sajan love

सावन के मौसम में घटाएं उमड़ पड़े
किश्तों में आसमान से बादल गिर पड़े
हमको नहीं खबर कि  रहगुजर है कैसा
जाने क्या हुआ कि तेरे कूचे में चल पड़े
काबू नहीं है अब  मुझे ज़हनो-जिगर पे
मुझसे बिना पूछे मेरे आंसू निकल पड़े
अपना ये गुलिस्तां  है जिसमें गुल ही नहीं है
कांटों के इस चमन में हम घायल गिर पड़े

----------


## sajan love

आईना और पत्थर के दरम्यां हूँ मैं
दिले-नादां और जिंदगी के दरम्यां हूँ मैं
आज हमने भी लगा ली  है जां की कीमत
अब हथेली पर रखा हुआ दीया हूँ मैं
तुम तो कहते हो मैं सब कुछ हूँ तेरे लिए
लोग कहते हैं कि बर्बाद सा सामां हूँ मैं
कोई तन्हा कहां जी  सका है दुनिया में
ये तो तुम हो कि थोड़ा सा जी रहा हूं मैं

----------


## Aeolian

बहुत अच्छा लिखा है .बढ़िया है .

----------


## sajan love

जानती हूँ
तुम्हारा दर्प
तुम्हारे भीतर छुपा है.
उस पर मैं
परत-दर-परत
चढाती रही हूँ
प्रेम के आवरण
जिन्हें ओढकर
तुम प्रेम से भरे
सभ्य और सौम्य हो जाते हो
जब कभी भी
मेरे प्रश्न
तुम्हें निरुत्तरित कर देते हैं,
तुम्हारी खिसियाहट
कोंचती है
तुम्हारे दर्प को
और उठ बैठता है
वह फुंफकार कर
केंचुली की भांति
उतरते जाते हैं
प्रेम के आवरण
परत-दर-परत
हर बार की तरह तुम
क्षण भर में ही
उगल देते हो
ढेर सारा ज़हर
मेरे पीने के लिए
इस बार मैंने
ज़हर के बदले ज़हर को
न तो उगला है
न ही अंदर समेटा है
नीलकंठ की तरह
ओढ़ लिया है
एक आवरण मैंने भी
देखो न!
मेरी आँखों में चमक है
और चेहरे पे मुस्कराहट...
.
Posted by  
ज्योत्स्ना पाण्डेय

----------


## sajan love

जागते हुए शब्दों के बीच
सोते हुए अर्थों में
बंद एक किताब
अपने में समेटे
कई- कई इतिहासों की पुनरावृत्ति
भूगोल की नयी परिभाषाएं
जीत से हार और
हार से जीत का मनोविज्ञान
समस्याओं से संघर्ष
परास्त होते हौसलों को
जुटाने का सामर्थ्य
विडंबनाओं का आर्तनाद
खण्ड-खण्ड में विभाजित
हर खण्ड का अपना तिलिस्म
मृग मरिचिकाओं की
लंबी फेहरिस्त
आशाओं की उड़ान का
थक कर ,
अंतिम पड़ाव पर ठहर जाना
सब कुछ लिपटा है
पाकीज़ा ज़िल्द में
है तैयार
होने को अनावृत्त
बीच से खोल कर
या कुछ पन्ने पलट कर
मत देना प्रतिक्रिया
सहज अभिव्यक्ति पर .
पढना मुझे ,
ऊपरी आवरण से
अंतिम पृष्ठ तक
फिर करना
मेरे मूल्य का निर्धारण
बदलते समय में
कुछ एडिटिंग के बाद
फिर आऊँगी
नए आवरणों में
नए नामों के साथ .
Posted by  
ज्योत्स्ना पाण्डेय

----------


## sajan love

उससे बिछड़ते हुए
मैंने उसे एक डायरी दी
इस वादे के साथ कि
वह लिखेगा,
हर रोज़
एक नई कविता-
और उसके दिये फूल
सुरक्षित हैं,
आज भी
मेरी पाकीज़ा किताबों में-
बरसों बाद
जब भी सुन लेती हूँ
दर्द से भीगी
उसकी गज़लें-
पैबस्त हो जाती है
मेरे भीतर
एक खुशबू
सूखे गुलाबों की--

----------


## sajan love

कौन देता है आकार
नहीं जानती है
बस ! रंगों से सजी,
डोर पर तनी,
उन्मत्त हो उडती है,
उन्मुक्त आकाश में--
पवन के संग पर इठलाती,
ठुमकियां लेती,
अपने अस्तित्व की तलाश में,
इधर से उधर भटकती--
आत्मरक्षा में,
दूसरों के कन्ने काटती,
विवश ईर्ष्या के पेंचों में उलझ
कभी स्वयं कट जाती---
छत की मुंडेर से लहराता
कभी कोई हाथ
संभाल लेता तो,
जिजीविषा बढ़ जाती,
नहीं तो,
अधिकारों की छीनाझपटी में,
हो जाती है, चिंदी-चिंदी--
उसे, अपने गर्भ में सहेजती है धरा
परतों के भीतर,
और भीतर,
देती है जन्म
नव पादपों के रूप में,
एक अंतराल
परिणित कर देता है
उसे वृक्षों में--
वृक्षों की त्वचा से निकल,
जाने कितनी ही
यातनाओं के द्वार खोलती,
जन्म से जन्म तक
मृत्यु को भोगती,
क्रियाओं की वीथिका से,
जब बाहर आती,
तो, बन जाती है,
वही कागज़---
फिर से-
भरे जाते हैं, जीवन के रंग,
आदर्शों और संस्कारों की
कांट-छांट
देते हैं एक आकार,
बाँस-हड्डियों पर
लेई- मज्जा से चिपकी,
लचकती दृढता के साथ,
बन जाती है
नियति की चकरी पर आश्रित
एक पतंग---
कदाचित इस बार जीवन-डोर
उसे पंहुचा सके,
शून्य की अनन्तता तक ---

----------


## sajan love

दिन के उजालों में
भ्रम मुस्कराते है--
गणितीय उतार-चढावों का
आकलन करती एक दृष्टि
तन को स्पर्श करती है-
दूसरी बंद हो जाती है,
आत्मसात करने के लिए
प्रीति की सुगंध--
एक विकल है,
प्रतीक्षा में
निस्तब्ध अंधेरों की-
दूसरी,पलकों के भीतर सहेजती है,
चंचल स्वप्न--
बंद दरवाजों के पीछे-
लज्जा, सिकुड कर
भय में बदल जाती है,
अपने भुज-बल पर
इतराता दर्प
और भी वीभत्स हो जाता है,
कामुक अंधेरों में--
सुसुप्त है,
एक दृष्टि
श्रम और मद से शेथिल,
निश्चिन्तता के साथ-
दूसरी, खंरोचे गए अंतस की
पीड़ा से व्यथित
स्वतः बंद हो जाती है,
ढलक जाते हैं,
चंचल स्वप्न--
दिन के उजालों में
भ्रम फिर मुस्कराते हैं---

----------


## sajan love

विद्रोही आँच
विषमताओं की विवशता,
विभेद से उपजी वैमनस्यता,
कारक हैं
विसंगतियों से विद्रोह का..
विद्रोही आँच से बढता
सामाजिक तापमान,
अंतस को भर देता है,
उमस और घुटन से...
कब, क्या, क्यों और कैसे
जैसे कई प्रश्नों का समाधान,
कागज़-दर-कागज़ होते हुए,
बन्द हो जाता है,
निरुत्तरित फाइलों में...
यदि कभी-कभार
सरकारी योजनाओं के छींटे,
तपते अंतस पर पड़ भी जाएँ
तो, भाप बन कर उड़ जाते हैं,
ऊँची-ऊँची कुर्सियों के हत्थे तक..
ऐसे में,
बढ़ी हुई उमस,
और अधकचरी, अपाच्य योजनाओं
के कारण,
उबकाइयां आती हैं...
समय रहते उपचार न हुआ ,
तो, उल्टियां भी आ सकती हैं,
फदकते हुए आक्रोश की...

----------


## sajan love

अंगार की तरह.....
दिल में रहा करते थे पहले प्यार की तरह.
जेहन में पड़ गए हो अब दरार की तरह..
रिश्तों के फ़र्ज़ तुमसे निभाए नहीं गए
फैलाए रहे हाथ इक हक़दार की तरह.....
मांगी नहीं थीं नेमतें तुमसे ज़माने की
तुमने निभाया साथ भी व्यापार की तरह....
ख्वाहिश थी कि चख लूँ दो घूँट प्यार के
तेरे लफ्ज़ दहके सदा अंगार की तरह.....
अब रूठा-रूठी का न हमसे खेल खेलिए
जज़्बात ढह चुके मेरे दीवार की तरह.....
लम्बी हो उम्र तेरी, दुआ तेरे लिए की
अब जी रही है "चाँदनी" मज़ार की तरह....

----------


## sajan love

मकड़जाल
तुम्हारे शब्द,
मेरी चौखट पर
बिखरे पड़े हैं--
माना कि
तुम्हारे शब्द
सुन्दर हैं,
लुभावने हैं,
परन्तु हैं तो मकड़जाल ही--
जिनमें तुम प्रतिदिन
किसी मक्खी के फंसने की
प्रतीक्षा करते हो--
मैं, मक्खी नहीं हूँ,
मैं छिपकली की भांति,
तुम्हें निगलने का सामर्थ्य भी रखती हूँ--
ये तुम भी जानते होगे,
तभी तो,
तुम्हारे शब्द
बिखरे पड़े हैं,
मेरी चौखट पर---
नोट:- उपर्युक्त कविता में वर्णित "तुम" और "मैं" किसी व्यक्ति विशेष को इंगित कर नहीं लिखा गया है, अपितु अंतरजाल पर शब्दरूपी मकड़जाल द्वारा हो रहे भावनात्मक शोषण के विरुद्ध एक आवाज़ है.

----------


## sajan love

आओ फिर लौट ,
चलें उन हसीन यादों में.......
जब मैं-
गणित जैसा नीरस विषय
सिर्फ इसलिए पढती हूँ,
क्योंकि वह तुम पढ़ाते हो ...
तुम एक ही सवाल बार-बार समझाते हो,
और मैं,
न समझ पाने के बहाने के साथ,
तुम्हारे साथ कुछ वक्त और गुजारती हूँ,
वैसे ही कुछ और वक्त गुजारो न!
आओ फिर लौट चलें,
उन हसीन यादों में.....
जब तुम-
मुझसे मिलने के लिए,
रात को ही चल देते हो..
बिना ये सोचे कि इस वक्त कैसे पंहुचोगे..
फिर भी साधन जुटाते हो,
आठ किलोमीटर पैदल भी चलकर आते हो.
रात के तीन बजे तुम्हारा यूँ पंहुचना,
मुझे हतप्रभ कर देता है....
वैसे ही आज भी चौंकाओ न!
आओ फिर लौट चलें,
उन हसीन यादों में......
जब हम--
साथ-साथ होते
तुम्हारी उंगलियां मेरे बालों में कंघी करतीं,
और तुम्हारी आँखे मेरा चेहरा पढ़तीं,
तब मेरी उलाहनों भरी बक-बक
तुम चुपचाप सुनते,
मेरी पेशानी पर खिंची लकीरों को चूम लेते,
मैं अपना सारा दर्द भूल जाती....
वैसे ही मेरे दर्द भुलाओ न!
आओ फिर लौट चलें,
उन हसीन यादों में....

----------


## sajan love

चिर-प्रतीक्षा
कब तक अवगुंठित रहूँ
जीवन या जीवन-क्षरण में?
मैंने तो न देर की प्रिय!
आपके शुभ संवरण में......
प्रेम वर्षा से प्रिय तुम
आज अंतस सिक्त कर दो,
संग रहना तुम सदा ही
प्रेम के इस आचरण में.......
मैंने तो न देर की प्रिय!
आपके शुभ संवरण में.....
रात्रि की निस्तब्धता में
तार मन के जुड गए
लौ लगी तुमसे रही प्रिय!
आत्म के निज जागरण में.......
मैंने तो न देर की प्रिय!
आपके शुभ संवरण में......
शून्य की अनुभूति पाऊँ
इतना तुम स्वछन्द कर दो,
हूँ चिर प्रतीक्षारत युगों से
देह के इस आवरण में........
मैंने तो न देर की प्रिय!
आपके शुभ संवरण में........
तेरा अलौकिक रूप देखूं
बंद आँखों से मनोहर
करबद्ध हूँ अब ले चलो
सानिध्य के वातावरण में........
मैंने तो न देर की प्रिय!
आपके शुभ संवरण में........

----------


## sajan love

***जुनून***
पा लूँ तुझे ये थी आरजू
हर सिम्त में ढूँढा किये
रहे भटकते हम दर-बदर
जलाए आँखों के दिए .....
तेरी जुस्तजू से "जु" लिया,
तेरे नूर से मुझे "नू" मिला .
तू नहीं मिला है यही गिला,
इस बात का ये मिला सिला--
मेरी आँखों में कुछ नमी-सी है,
उस नमी से "न" को चुरा लिया
एक "जु नू न" यूं पैदा किया ....
अब तू मिलेगा या नहीं,
ये सोचना मुझको नहीं ,
रहा मुझमें दम या दम, बेदम हुआ
तुझे ढूँढ लायेगा ऐ खुदा!
मेरे जुनून में गर दम हुआ .......

----------


## sajan love

इरोम शर्मीला
बेक़सूर लहू धरती का
आँचल रंग जाता है,
और औरतों की अस्मत
का खिलौना बन जाता है......
किससे करे फरियाद..?
ये प्रश्न सिर उठाता है,
जब रक्षक ही भक्षक की
तरह सामने आता है ......
तब-जब दर्द हद से,
गुज़र जाता है .....
आँखों से बहता नहीं
सूख जाता है .....
दिल में एक आक्रोश -सा
दहकता है,
फिर--
जिस्म पर कपडों के बिना,
औरत आवाज़ उठाती है ......
कानून की आँखों पर
तो पट्टी है,
प्रशासन को,
हकीक़त नज़र कब आती है ?
ऐसे में,
आक्रोश की बेबसी,
जब मायूसी से,
गले मिलती है,
तो "इरोम शर्मीला",
एक मशाल-सी जलती है....
जो जलती जा रही है॰,
निरंतर............
विगत आठ वर्षों से ,
अब तक........ 

इरोम शर्मिला चानू एक मणिपुरी कवियात्री हैं जिन्हें मणिपुर की लौह महिला (Iron Lady of Manipur) भी कहा जाता है जो कि एक क़ानून Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA), जो पूरे
उत्तर-पश्चिमी राज्यों (North Eastern States) में लागू है के विरोध में पिछले लगभग नौ वर्षों से भूख हड़ताल पर हैं वे नवंबर २००० में भारतीय सेना द्वारा १० मणिपुरी नागरिकों को मारे जाने को मानव अधिकार हनन का मामला मानते हुए भूख हड़ताल पर चली गयीं जिसके बाद उन्हें आत्महत्या के प्रयास में गिरफ्तार किया गया उन्हें हॉस्पिटल में एकांत में रखा गया है एवं कुछ तरल नाक के द्वारा उन्हें दिए जाते हैं जिससे की वे जीवित हैं

----------


## sajan love

***हर शय में था***
प्रस्तुत पंक्तियों की प्रेरणा किसी को हुक्का पीते देख कर मिली...
.हुक्के को पीते समय जो आवाज़ आती है ऐसा लगता है-----णाम..फिर जब ठहर जाते हैं तो आवाज़ कुछ ऐसी होती है ---णानक...और जब छोड़ते हैं तो........हू.
मंदिर, मस्जिद,गुरुद्वारा
रही ढूँढती मैं हर सूँ
छिपा राम में, या नानक में,
याकि है तू अल्ला हू
जब देखा तो हर शय में था
हुक्के की गुड़ गुड में तू था
खींचा राम था,ठहरा नानक
और छोडा तो अल्ला हू था .

----------


## sajan love

माँ!
सूरज के जागने से पहले जागती
चिड़ियों के चहकने से पहले,
आँगन बुहारती
मुझे नींद से जगाने के लिए
दुलराती
अपने पद चिह्नों पर
चलने को प्रेरित करती
मर्यादा और संस्कार कि धरोहर समेटे
आदर और स्नेह कि सीख देती
मैंने,
उसे कर्तव्यों का निर्वहन करते भी देखाहै--
अपने अधिकारों को भी पाना
उसका अधिकार नहीं था
तथाकथित बड़ों के तानोंऔरउलाहनों का दर्द
आँखों तक आने से पहले ही
कहीं अन्दर समेट लेती
पूछने पर होठों पर
मौन की सांकल लगा लेती
जब वही बड़े लोग
मुझे लड़की होने के कारण
दुत्कारते
वह भूल जाती
माँ-मर्यादा,संस्कार
कर्त्तव्य और स्नेह!
मैंने उसे
मेरे अधिकारों के लिए
लड़ते भी देखा है
वह कोई और नहीं
मेरी माँ है!

----------


## sajan love

माँ का आँचल (II)
मैंने अपने नन्हे-नन्हे
हाथ पैरों को फैलाया
और अंगड़ाई लेकर मेरा
किशोर वय बाहर आया-
एक प्रश्न तब भी
कुलबुलाता था..........
और आज भी
सर उठता है----
आखिर.........
मैंने माँ से पूंछ ही लिया ---
"माँ! ये दुनिया कितनी बड़ी है ?"
माँ ने मेरा माथा चूमा,
सिर को गोद में रख लिया,
और बोली- बस! मेरे आँचल से,
थोड़ी-सी छोटी है........

----------


## sajan love

ज़रूरत
जाने कैसे,
रातें उड़ जाती हैं,
या परछाइयों की तरह,
घटती बढती रहती हैं,
दिन बंजर लगते हैं
या सूखे की धरती जैसे,
चटके-चटके
पर वक्त गुज़र ही जाता है
चांदनी बिखरी-बिखरी
कुछ नमी छोड़ जाती है
खुश्क होते लबों पर
फिर एक एहसास भीग जाता है
ये ख़याल और भी पुख्ता हो जाता है
कि तुम्हारी याद,
एक ज़रूरत है,
मेरे जीने के लिए!

----------


## sajan love

प्यार के मौसम
उसके आने की खबर-
'बसंत' को ले आती है
हजारों ख्वाब रंगीन हो जाते हैं
चेहरा खिल जाता है
भावनाएं महक उठती हैं
भँवरे तो नहीं,
पर दिल गुनगुनाता है......
उसका आना -
'सर्दियों' की सरसराहट सा होता है
जो मेरे पैरों को
ठंडा कर देता है
और दिल की धडकनों को
बढ़ा देता है
मैं उसकी बाहों में
सिमट जाती हूँ
गर्म साँसे जब भी आपस में टकराती हैं
जाड़े की नरम धूप -सा एहसास दे जाती हैं...
अब उसे जाना है-
ये बात 'पतझड़'-सा
सन्नाटा ले आती है
उसका कुछ सामान
जो मेरे पास है,
जिसे मैं उसे सौंपती हूँ
और इस क्रम में होती
थोड़ी सी खटपट
सूखे पत्तों के खड़कने जैसा
और फिर एक सन्नाटा....
उसके जाते ही-
जाने कैसे मौसम बदल जाता है
दिल के अंदर कुछ उमड़ता है
आँखें बरस जाती हैं
इस बेमौसम 'बारिश' को
रोकने की कोशिश
ऐसी हंसी में बदल जाती है
जैसे बारिश के बीच
होती बिजली की गड़गड़ाहट ....
फिर उसके आने के इंतज़ार में--
वक़्त सरकता है
'गर्मियों' के लंबे दिनों की तरह
धीरे-धीरे
इंतज़ार की घड़ियाँ
चिपचिपी, उमस भरी,
गर्मियों की बेसब्र दोपहर-सी
कटती ही नहीं.....
उसके आने, जाने और
फिर आने के बीच
सारे मौसम अपने रंग
दिखाते हैं,
ना जाने वो कौन सा मौसम होगा?
जब वो आएगा
फिर कभी न जाने के लिए!

----------


## sajan love

सिलसिले चाहतों के गाने  लगे
आज फिर याद तुम मुझको आने लगे
सिलसिले चाहतों के गाने लगे ........
मोहब्बतों के चिराग जलाये बहुत
आँधियाँ बन अपने बुझाने लगे...
तेरी राहों में दिल को बिछाए रहे
राह-ए-दिल पर तुम लड़खडाने लगे..
मैं तो रूठी रही थी यही सोचकर
कोई आये, आकर मनाने लगे....
चाँद पर था मिलने का वादा सनम
क्यों अमावस में मुंह अब छिपाने लगे..
सहर तक सभी राज़ जल जायेंगे
हम चिरागों को सबकुछ बताने लगे..
तुम कहते हो शबनम गिरी रात भर
अश्क-ए-चाँदनी यूँ झिलमिलाने लगे..

----------


## sajan love

"दिवास्वप्न"
बहुत ज़रूरी है,
जीवन में वह
सांसों की तरह---
मैं उसे अंतर तक समा लेती हूँ,
सांसों की ही तरह,
पर उसे,
मेरे अंतर में सिमटने से,
घुटन होती है----
वह आकाश की ऊंचाइयों को
छूना चाहता है,
पक्षियों-सा
उड़ना चाहता है,
पर्वतों पर
उछलना चाहता है,
तितलियों के रंग ,
मुट्ठी में भरना चाहता है-----
आवारा जंगलों में ,
घूमना चाहता है,
हर पत्ते पर
अपना नाम लिखना चाहता है,
समुद्र की गहराइयों को
नापना चाहता है----
झीलों में जलतरंग का
संगीत भरना चाहता है,
चांद पर टहलना चाहता है,
चाँदनी से बतियाना चाहता है----
अब वह उन्मुक्त है,
मेरा अपनत्व उसे बांधता नहीं,
मैं खुश हूँ यह सोचकर---
यदि वह मेरा है तो,
लौटकर आएगा, मेरे पास ,
यदि नहीं आया वह तो,
"वो"खुली आँखों से,
दिन में देखा गया,
एक सुन्दर दिवास्वप्न था

----------


## sajan love

कविता
भाव को संजोए वह
शब्द से लिपट गयी
कहीं छन्द सी खनकती
प्रकृति के निकट गयी
कभी शरमाई
मन घूँघट से ताकती
कभी सबकी
पीड़ा के अंतर में झाँकती
कभी सकुचाई
सम-सामयिक को बांचती
चिंतन के चितवन से
देखती समाज को
तोड़ छन्द - बँध
काव्य रीति के अनुबंध
धर्म-जाति , राज - काज
राग द्वेष , कल और आज
सब पर हो कर निशंक
आधुनिका सी विचारों को बांचती
मुझमें सामर्थ्य कहाँ
मैं जो करूँ उसकी सृष्टि
शारदे की दया दृष्टि
शब्दों प्रचुर वृष्टि
और भावना की संतुष्टि
जब-जब हो जाती है
कविता बन जाती है !
कविता बन जाती है !

----------


## sajan love

शराबी आँखों ने......
गुलाबी रंग क्यों घोला शराबी आँखों ने
बहुत रोये हो ये बोला शराबी आँखों ने
उसके देखने में आग जाने थी कैसी ?
चाँदनी को किया शोला शराबी आँखों ने
तुम्हीं कहते थे कि मुझसे कोई रिश्ता नहीं
उतार फेंका ये चोला शराबी आँखों ने
लबों पर तेरे तबस्सुम क्यों रोती रही
कब राज़ ये खोला शराबी आँखों ने?
"चाँदनी" भी रोती रही थी शब् भर
इश्क को जिस्म से तोला शराबी आँखों ने

----------


## sajan love

तुम्हारे लिए..........
पंक में थी, तूने कमल कर दिया
जीवन को मेरे ग़ज़ल करदिया
खट्टे-मीठे जीवन की अनुभूति तुम
साथ ने तेरे मुझको सबल करदिया
तेरे प्यार से घर यूं सुवासित रहा
झोपडी को जैसे महल कर दिया
प्रश्न-बाणों से जीवन बिंधा था मेरा
सभी को सहजता से हल कर दिया
जन्म-दिन पर तेरे दूं उपहार क्या ?
अर्पण अपना तुझे आज-कल कर दिया
तेरा स्नेह पाकर हुयी धन्य मैं
"चांदनी" को तूने विह्वल कर दिया ।

----------


## sajan love

कुछ मीठा हो जाए
उसने कहा--
'आज शाम कुछ मीठा हो जाए'
"कुछ मीठा हो जाए" का मतलब ये बिलकुल नहीं कि-
रंगीन रैपर में लिपटे
चाकलेट उसे पसंद हैं---
मिठाइयाँ----?
नहीं-नहीं!!
चालीस के दशक में,
मिठाइयां उसकी सेहत के लिए ठीक नहीं........
ख़ुदा उसे सेहत बख्शे, उम्रदराज़ करें----
वो सड़कछाप मजनूँ भी नहीं कि
अपने गलत लफ्जों को
"मीठा" कि चाशनी में लपेटे,
और मुझ पर फेंके ----
मेरा आशिक भी नहीं जो
शाम ढले,
कुछ मीठे अहसासों में
गुम होने कि बात करता हो----
शायद! दुनिया में दर्द ज्यादा हैं,
और उसमें सहने का साहस कम
दूसरों के आँसुओं का खारापन
उसे विवश कर देता है॰
वह कह उठता है ---
"आज शाम कुछ मीठा हो जाए"
वो मेरी और आपकी तरह,
कविता में जीता है...
सोचती हूँ, आज शाम
उसे एक मीठी-सी नज़्म परोस दूँ!!

----------


## sajan love

चाँदनी हूँ
चाँद से मिलकर मैं निखर जाऊंगी
चाँदनी हूँ छत पर उतर जाऊंगी ......
सोचा न था लफ्जों में उतर सकती हूँ
एक दिन तेरी ग़ज़लों में भर जाऊंगी.....
(साभार-- मासूम शायर)
खाते हो झूठी क़समें भला क्यों
क्या करोगे कभी जो गुज़र जाऊंगी......
दूर तुमसे रहूँ भी तो कैसे सनम?
अब तुम्हें छोड़ कर मैं किधर जाऊंगी ......
तुमसे मिलने से पहले थी बेजार मैं
तुम मिले हो अब मैं संवर जाऊंगी........
तेरे ख्यालों से अब जी भरता नहीं
तुम संभालो नहीं तो बिखर जाऊंगी ......
चाँदनी ने कहानी लिखी दर्द की
चाँद के बिना मैं तो मर जाऊंगी.... ...

----------


## sajan love

मैं उसका ख़्याल हूँ
जानता हूँ कि,
वो प्यार मुझसे करती है.
मैं चाहता हूँ,
उसको हमेशा घेरे रहूँ।
पर वो है कि,
अकेले में बात करती है।
मुझसे बातें कर,
उसको सुकून मिलता है।
मुझ पर व्यंग्य भी कसती है,
हँसती है वो,
मुझे झूठा भी कहती है,
और झगड़ती भी है।
क्यों ना झगड़े ?
मैं उसका हूँ
वो मुझको अपना समझती है
उसे हर वक़्त मेरा ही ख़याल रहता है
और मैं ये भी जानता हूँ कि
मैं उसका 'ख़्याल' हूँ......

----------


## sajan love

कोई रिश्ता नहीं ...
दिल की सुर्ख गलियों में ,
वो आज भी
धड़कता है ---
बंद आँखों में,
तस्वीर सा उभरता है ---
उसकी बातों की वो,
मीठी सी महक ......
.दर्द देने का हुनर भी
खुदा ने बख्शा है ----
उसके हाथों की पकड़ ,
यादों को ,
जकड़ लेती हैं ---
फिर भी --
ये सच है कि -
उससे कोई रिश्ता नहीं ...............

----------


## sajan love

'निःशब्द'
कुछ विचलित करते प्रश्न,
मुझे कर जाते हैं निःशब्द .
मनन हो जाता तब मौन,
मैं शांत और स्तब्ध.
ढूंढती रहती सतत् वो शब्द,
कि जो उत्तर बन जायें.
पर स्पंदित निःशब्द,
मेरे होठों तक आये.
अनुत्तरित प्रश्नों का रख मान,
मेरे होठों पर रख कुछ शब्द.
स्वयं उत्तर करता उपलब्ध,
धड़कता रहा सदा-"निःशब्द".

----------


## sajan love

दिल के तहखाने में....
वो आता है-
मेरी आँखों की खिड़कियों से झाँकता है,
चला जाता है--
उन खिड़कियों पर
छोड़ जाता है
कुछ चीज़ें----
दो प्यार भरी आँखें,
एक मुस्कान,
एक चेक की शर्ट,
उसके दो खुले बटन,
वहाँ से झाँकती चौंडी छाती,
एक भीनी खुशबू,
बाँहों के घेरे,
एक कसक में लिपटी मीठी तड़प----
और भी कुछ--
जो मैं सब से बाँटना नही चाहती,
तभी तो छुपा के रखती हूँ,
दिल के तहख़ाने में...

----------


## sajan love

पाषाण हृदया
तुम----
सैकत-कणों पर
कोई हस्ताक्षर नहीं
जो वायु-वेग से उड़ जाओगे
या कि----
समुद्र की उठती उर्मियाँ,
तुम्हें मिटा देंगी----
हथौड़ी-सी चोट करते
तुम्हारे शब्द----
और छेनी की तरह बेधते
तुम्हारे व्यंग्य----
प्रस्तर पर शनैः - शनैः
तुम्हारा नाम लिखते रहे
बहुत बार सोचती हूँ
मिटा दूं,
धोती हूँ, अश्रु-जल से,
आर्द्र-प्रस्तर तुम्हारे नाम को
और अधिक स्पष्ट कर देता है,
अब तक जिनसे छिपा तुम्हारा नाम
ह्रदय में अंकित था,
वे भी पढ़ लेते हैं,
तुम सत्य कहते हो----
मैं हूँ "पाषाण हृदया!"

----------


## sajan love

चाँद को चख के देख लेना  ज़रा...
जब कभी भी
रातों को तुम अकेले हो
कोई बेचैनी जब
करवटें बदलने लगे
चाँद को चख के देख लेना ज़रा
अगर मीठा लगे
और चांदनी का दिल धडके
समझ लेना कि मैं हूँ
तुम्हारे पास कहीं
यकीन न हो तो
साँसे ज़रा आहिस्ता लो
मेरी साँसों को
खुद कि साँसों में
घुला पाओगे

----------


## sajan love

तुम हो मित्रता...
तुम हो
एक सुंदर अनुभूति
अनुभूति से उपजी,
पावन स्मृति
स्मृति में----
कुछ हँसी-खुशी,
कुछमीठे झगड़े
और इन सबमें
बहती निश्छलता
निश्छलता प्रेम सी पवित्र
और इसी पवित्रता को
कहते हैं मित्रता
तो सुनो मित्र!
"मित्रता जब तुममें सिमट जाए,
तो तुम मित्र से,
ऊपर उठ जाते हो"
हर सम्बन्ध से परे----
पावन हो जाते हो
तो तुम मित्र कहाँ रह जाते हो?
समूची मित्रता हो जाते हो

----------


## sajan love

नारी बनाम वृक्ष
नहीं जानती क्या अच्छा है, क्या बुरा
और उसे जानने से पहले
अपने को जानना चाहा
तो पाया----
मैं हड्डियों की शाखों पर
मांसल फलों से भरा
एक वृक्ष हूँ
जिसे माली ने बहुत ही प्यार से
वात्सल्य के अवलम्ब से,
ममता के पोषण से,
फटकार की धूप से,
प्रेरणा के जल से सिंचित किया है----
जिसके स्नेहिल करों का
कोमल स्पर्श
शीतल वायु का आभास देता है,
सोचती हूँ मेरा माली
कितने दुलार और जतन से सेता है----
अपने को और अधिक जान पाती
विचारों में और गहरे तक जाती
इससे पहले ही,
एक चीख से ध्यान टूटा
मन और एकाग्रता का साथ छूटा----
अचानक मुझे मेरे जैसे
अगणित वृक्ष दीखने लगे
कोई हंसने कोई रोने,
तो कोई चीखने लगे
हर एक की अपनी व्यथा है
मांसल फलों से भरा होना ही
कुछ की तो सज़ा है
फलों का रस चूस कर
वृक्ष से
ठूंठ बनाने वाले
ऊंचे मंचों से बोलते नज़र आते हैं
"नारी सर्वत्र पूज्यन्ते"
का नारा लगते हैं----
कभी-कभी तो लोग
अपनी मुठ्ठियों को गर्म करने के लिए
इन्हें जलाते हैं
अपने घरों में
भौतिकता-परक सज्जा हेतु
इनसे सहयोग की अपेक्षा में
इनको ठोंकते पीटते काटते हैं!
अपने से जोड़े रखने के लिए
हमदर्दी का 'फेविकोल' लगाते हैं
ऊपर से पॉलिश लगाकर इन्हें चमकाते हैं
या यूं कहिये----
इनका 'फेशियल' करवाते हैं
इनकी चीखों का शोर
और जलने की सड़ांध से फैलता प्रदूषण
हमारे समाज को बीमार कर रहा है
और समाज क्या कर रहा है?
सोचती हूँ----
"समाज में रहने वाला व्यक्ति
समाज से अलग
अपने को कैसे सोच सकता है?
स्वयं को कैसे बांच सकता है?

----------


## sajan love

मेरी भावना
मुझे नहीं मालूम की मैं
इन्द्रधनुष पर झूलना चाहता हूँ
या नहीं----
पर्वतों पर चढ़ कर
आकाश पकड़ना चाहता हूँ
या नहीं----
पर जब भी
माँ का आँचल पकड़ता हूँ,
इन्द्रधनुष के सारे रंग पाता हूँ
जब मैं आकाश की और देखता हूँ
पर्वत जैसे----अपने पिता के कन्धों पर
खुद को पाता हूँ
देखता हूँ----
बादल पर्वत को
सलाम करने खुद ही झुक आते हैं
जब तारों को
अपनी मुट्ठी में पकड़ना चाहता हूँ
मेरा पर्वत अपने पंजों पर
मुझे और ऊपर उठा देता है
और कहता है----
अब अपने पैरों पर खड़े हो जाओ
सारा आकाश तुम्हारा है...

----------


## sajan love

दस्तक
जब भी कोई दस्तक होती है
मैं दौड़ जाती हूँ
कहीं तुम तो नहीं
जाने क्यों?
तुम्हारा ही इंतज़ार रहता है,
इन आँखों को
अब तो आदत सी
हो गयी मुझको
हर वक़्त एक दस्तक सुनायी देतीहै
तुम्हारे आने की आहट
खुशबू सी फैलाती
मेरे मन मैं सिमट जाती है
" तुम मेरे भीतर हो "
मुझमें समाहित...
तो क्यों मैं दूर हूँ तुमसे
और फिर ये दस्तक कैसी?
शायद तुम दस्तक देकर
मेरे " मैं " को बाहर निकलना चाहते हो
ताकि हम हो सकें एक ...

----------


## sajan love

नारी मन
तुम मेरे जैसी हो
या मैं तुम्हारे भीतर
कैसे जान लेती हो
तुम मेरे सुख दुःख
मैं मुस्कराती हूँ तो तुम्हें भी
हँसता हुआ पाती हूँ
मेरी पीड़ा की तड़प
तुम्हारी आंखों से क्यों बह निकलती है?
दर्पण कहता है----
मैं तुम जैसी बिल्कुल नही
मैं थोडी छोटी, काली और मोटी
पर तुम अप्सरा सी
निष्ठुर दर्पण क्या जाने
भौतिकता में सत्य को खोजता
अन्तर में कहाँ झाँक पता है?
हमारी सोच, प्रेम, रोष,
क्षोभ,करुना दया, ममता
सबकुछ तो एक जैसा है
क्योंकि हम नारी का "मन" हैं
शायद तभी एक जैसे हैं!

----------


## sajan love

मन झाँक ज़रा मन के कोने...
मन झाँक ज़रा मन के कोने,
कुछ पाकर, लगा बहुत खोने.
मन के भीतर था प्रेम भरा
एक बूँद ईर्ष्या क्यों डाली?
ईर्ष्या का कालापन धोने को
दिन देखो अभी लगें कितने?
मन झाँक ज़रा.....
निश्छल हो कर करता था कार्य
एक स्वार्थ संग तू क्यों लाया?
स्वारथ से तेरे देख ज़रा
दूसरो के सपने लगे खोने
मन झाँक ज़रा......
दूसरो के दुःख से खुश होकर
ख़ुद को कितना तू गिराता है
जब आँहें बनेंगी आग,
लगेगा तू धू-धू करके जलने
मन झाँक ज़रा.......
देखो अब वक्त न खो जाए,
जाने का फ़ैसला हो जाए
अब प्रेम और संतोष दया का
बीज लगो मन में बोने
मन झाँक ज़रा.......
कुछ पाकर लगा........

----------


## sajan love

"भ्रम"
तुम कहते हो,
वो सुनती है.
जानती है
तुम एक भ्रम में हो.
जो सत्य जैसा
दिखने का प्रयास करता है
"भ्रम" सच है.
ये सिद्ध करने के लिए
प्रयास तुम्हारा संबल
बन जाता है.
परन्तु सत्य तो
निर्मल है, शाश्वत है.
उसे कितना भी बदलना चाहो,
नही बदलेगा.
फ़िर भी "भ्रम" का सौन्दर्य खींचता है.
तुम कहते हो वह "प्रेम" है.
पर क्या प्रेम यह बताता है कभी?
कब किसको बाँधा उसने?
नहीं ना!!!
प्रेम का दिव्य आकर्षण
कब किसे खींच ले,
यह स्वयं खिंचने वाला भी नहीं जानता!
जीता है सतत "भ्रम" में
ये कहते हुए----
हमीं सो जायेंगे कहते-कहते,
देखना है फ़िर किसको सुनोगी कितना?

----------


## sajan love

आपके लिए...
तुम्हारी याद के तकिये पर सिर रख कर के सोती हूँ
उठे गर दर्द दिल में तो तुम मुझको जगा देना
तुम्हारी महकी राहों का उजाला मैं न बन पायी
अंधेरे आयें राहों में तो तुम मुझको जला लेना
कभी तुमको लगे कि बेवफाई हो गई तुमसे
तो कहके बेवफा मुझको मोहब्बत को वफ़ा देना
दिलों में झाँक कर देखो बहुत हैं ग़मज़दा सीने
करना हो दर्द दिल का कम तो रोतों को हँसा देना
इबादत करने का जब भी इरादा दिल में हो रोशन
किसी लाचार बूढे को सहारा हाथों का देना
जलाये रखना शमा एक उनके भी लिए दिल में
हिफाज़त में वतन की काम जिनका जान दे देना
जहाँ दिन खौफ़ के हों और रातें जागती रहती
दुआ है या मेरे मौला वहां पर अमन भर देना

----------


## sajan love

आंसू...
मैं बहुत छोटा हूँ
फ़िर भी मैं जानता हूँ
तुम कब दुखी हो
और कब खुश
जब भी तुम दुखी होते हो,
और सिसकियों से
तुम्हारा गला रुंध जाता है,
मैं तुम्हे संभालने के लिए
दौड़ता हूँ
तो गिर पड़ता हूँ
जब तुम खुश होती हो,
मैं भी खुश होता हूँ
और उछलने लगता हूँ.
कभी कभी तो एक पलक से,
दूसरी पलक तक
दौड़ लगाता हूँ
और दौड़ते हुए,
पता ही नही चलता,
कब तुम्हारे होंठों की
मुस्कराहट तक जा पहुँचता हूँ.
मैं तुम्हारे सुख और दुःख
दोनों का साथी हूँ.
तुम्हारी आँख का आंसू!

----------


## Aeolian

बहुत अचछा लिखा है साजनलव आपने .

----------


## ashwanimale

मुस्कुराया करो
??????????????????

जब भी करो बात 
मुस्कुराया करो 
??????????????????

जैसे भी रहो,
खिलखिलाया करो
??????????????????

जो भी हो दर्द,
सह जाया  करो 
??????????????????

ज्यादा हो दर्द तो
अपनों से कह जाया करो 
??????????????????

जीवन एक समंदर है,
 तैरते जाया करो
??????????????????

ऊँच नीच होगी राह में,
??????बढ़ते जाया करो 
??????????????????

अपनापन यहाँ महसूस हो तो
चले आया करो ।
??????????????????

बहुत खुबसूरत है यह ,दुनिया
खुबसूरत और बनाया करो
??????????????????

इसलिए,जब भी करो बात 
 ??????मुस्कुराया करो
??????????????????

----------


## chulbuli

बहुत खूब छंद व कविताएँ

----------

